# Poor Responders : Part 86



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home ladies 

Love, luck and  to all    

Maz x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

woo hoo first x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh well, second is better than last   

Pam


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

me third!!          

I'm knackered! - Will read back 2morrow girls.

Lots of love.

  

Pix xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just marking the thread ladies

Hugs

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yippee....it's FRiday.................


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Morning all. TFIF!

X


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all,

Just a quickie   because I am going out today - woohoo - to have a bit of a day and oh yeah attend my follow-up - grrr.

Elinor - Thank you for your thoughts about my 'friend email issues'.  I appreciate your insight and yes, I will try less to beat myself up.  And you are so right about it being a bit all over the place - not one feeling for one moment but an unpredictable mixture.  I think this even takes me by surprise, let alone my friends.

Sarah - Thanks to you too!  I so appreciate the support.  

And Nix - sorry about the job hunt but congrats on good day 1 results, my FSH is 10.6, so higher than yours (and that's the good months!).

Sam -   The road isn't clear and that's what makes this so hard.

Lucy - I'll give some thought to that suggestion.  There are a few friends who could clue other friends in, so it may be worth a go.  Seeing how I used to think I'd get out of this sooner than later, I now realise I have got to repair the friendships I can and/or let go.

Purple - woohoo.  That's so awesome and grade 2 is brilliant.

Oh, there is so much I wanted to say but I will be late.  Love to you all,

Malini xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted the last few days.  It has been madly busy as I have to get my budget finished by today.  I have been in the office by 8am - unheard of for me.

I have been reading but had no time to post.  As I got in at 7.40 today so I can hopefully leave at 4pm I had better not spend time posting here or it will have defeated the object.

Just to say I am thinking of you all.

Before I go I just have to say       for PUPO Purple. xxxx

Tracey


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wanted to reply to Wings post last night

Sorry your hubby is being an @rse! what is it with some hubbys who wont stand up to their parents! he is out of order expecting you to spend your ski holiday with his dad when he knows you don't get on with him - will it just be his dad there or his mum also? do you get on with her OK?

Have you made up this morning or discussed it any more with him? I can really understand your frustration especially at the moment when you could really do with just being together

I was amazed my hubby last week showed some sense and turned down meeting his mate next week skiing, his mate emailed to say he was going to come over with some mates skiing for a week in switzerland over easter weekend and did hubby or us want to go and join them - I was convinced hubby would say yes - I had sort of hinted that test date is Tuesday and if its negative I am not going to want to be left on my own all easter weekend and if its positive I am still not going to want to be on my own, I was convinced he would go but small wonders exist and he turned him down!! so.... they are trainable!! just 

But seriously i hope you have sorted things out and I hope you stick to your guns he is being selfish - but i imagine even if you refuse to go he'll go anyway and not upset his dad! men are such wimps at times!!

xxx


Morning Purps PUPO lady how you feeling? what's your test date? says 9 days on your ticker so is it next Saturday? xx

Morning everyone else, sorry no more personals its a beautiful hot day here today and I am determined to get up dressed and do something else rather than sit in front of this computer all day! the sunshine made me all domesticated yesterday and I cleaned all my windows inside and out! no mean feat my apartment is 90% floor to ceiling windows! so a big job! going to go and do some more domesticated spring cleaning type stuff today 

xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Wing Wing - sorry your dh is being an ****!  

Morning ladies

No sign of af but I did get a load of ewcm last night?? I usually get this 4 days prior to ov. But I took my last hrt pill on Sunday, AF should be arriving. Any ideas? Do you think that instead of my body gearing up for af, a folly started growing? Have to call the clinic on Monday is AF has not shown up.

Anna x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Justpopping onto say hi to everyone on our new thread, hope everyones ok xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies  

WW- WFT? I am so sorry to hear about your romantic break being ff'd up by FIL. he sounds like a hard man to be around hunny. I can imagine how pi ssed off you are.     My cold has gone, not sure WFT happened to it  but it's gone   


Sarah- What a pain in the **** cancelling your presentation after you'd made the effort to get in being poorly   
Lookinf forward to tomorrow hunny too  

Anna- Lovely to see you but so sorry about your car crash hun but the main thing is you are ok.  

Nix- Good news on the bloods hun and sorry work probs are a pain  

Lucy- yay!!!! my gosh, D/R from today then hun- well done you and ALL the best wishes in the world to you  

lainey- You ok hun?  

Pix-  

 to Purps, Fishy, Beachy, Suzie, Jess, Rose, Kate, Tracey, Steph, Laura, Mira, Mag, Zuri, Sam, Rachel, Malini, Pam, LW, Elinor

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

hi again just wondered if anyone has any advice just got my amh levels back & it is 9.94 my FSH is 7 I know AMH shows low fertility but I don't know that much about it all so just wondered if anyone has any words of wisdom for me I would appreciate it thanks xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Zuri I'm ok hun, not going mad just yet   you must be insane by now    not sure I'll be so sane next week!  

Thanks tracey and ladies, it really warms my heart that you're all hoping for me!

Wing bl00dy H's they can be nightmares sometimes! My DH is the same with his family, I'm just lucky they are in South Africa!! 

Nix Excellent news on the bloods, so not long now!! [email protected] about DH's work situation! sorry it's so tough hunny

Rachel sorry no expert advice from me on AMH my cons wouldn't test as he thought my previous response was the best indicator! However if this cycle doesn't progress he may think different!

Sarah, after all your hard work!!! Bless you

Anne you still up for coffee/tea/water/juice on Sunday? Let me know if you're not, no problems

Hello to everyone else!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- yes hun, I am up for it- how far are you away from where I will be?
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Madly busy at work now but Rachel I think your AMH is ok and I will respond in more detail later.

just wanted to let you know I came home last night to flowers and apologies.  Men are just so weird!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh LJ so pleased hunny!!

Anne sweetie about 40 mins away, PM me what hotel you're in hunny and a time and I'll be there!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lj- Excelent


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LJ thats great glad he's seen the error of his ways  x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I am not at all sure we are out of the woods yet; we didn't discuss it last night but I think he is slowly getting used to the idea.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

LJ glad DH is starting to deal with things!!!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LJ - glad to hear he's comming around! 
Anna x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bonjour les filles!

Hey LJ - that's fab, so pleased he got his act together, bless him!  Tell him we're all very pleased with him now and he's out of the dog house!  Oops just seen your last post, ok he's not quite out of the doghouse then but he's in the departure lounge! 

Wotcha purps - pupo lady, how's it going?

Hi Anne - A one day cold?!  How strange   !  Well I'm glad you're feeling better today hon!

Hi Rachel - sorry lovey I know nothing about AMH results to be honest but I'm sure someone who knows a bit more will be along shortly. Your FSH is very good though, wanna swap?! 

Zuri - are you nuts?!  Cleaning floor to ceiling windows on your 2ww?!  Sit down and eat something lardy this minute!  You're making us all look bad   

Can't remember what else I wanted to say, I really must get some Gingko wotsit!  Oh and DH found out that he's now being accused of "being a bad influence" on his colleague.  The same colleague who they tried to convince that DH had grassed him up for doing stuff that was against company policy.  The same one that they wanted to fire originally but now are trying to convince to take a job with another subsidiary (so they can wait for him to slip up and then fire him properly I suspect, as they've completely effed up the procedures this time round)  It's almost comical that DH is being accused of leading him astray when actually DH is almost a mentor to him and is the one who would tell him off for bunking off work and helped him correct his mistakes... he helped us move house, we went skiing with him and we've stayed at his parents' house in Sicily so they're not just colleagues, they're really good mates. It's a nightmare for DH, he's a straightforward kind of guy, would never stitch up a mate or a colleague, he works bloody hard (or used to before all this kicked off, now obviously he has no motivation whatsoever) and he's got to go into work everyday and be polite to his boss, knowing that he's telling his mate and colleague all these lies behind his back.  I'm concerned that one day DH is gonna confront the guy and knock him out.  Lord knows he's being provoked!

I have never heard of anything like this in my life. Am I totally naive or is his boss a complete and utter ?

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Nah, you're not being naive - he is defo a C U Next Tuesday


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nix it sounds an absolute nightmare for you hubby! i feel really sorry for him! is he looking for job elsewhere? hope so

Don't worry I didn't over exert myself cleaning the windows but I do have a habit of picking the most innapropriate times to do things, I mean the windows have needed cleaning for 3 years and have always avoided it but oh wait I am on 2WW wait and I am suddenly keen to clean them i am nuts I know   maybe I am nesting  yeah right

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah yeah, forgot to say to WW, I totally sympathise with you not wanting FIL playing gooseberry! I can just imagine what would happen if DH insisted his mother join us on holiday... actually no I can't imagine it, it's too horrible!  I can handle her in small doses or if there's someone else around to help take the flak (she did have a boyfriend but she ran him off in the end, poor bloke couldn't cope with her and her rotten temper!) but if it's just me and DH it's a bit awkward really.  No animosity as such but she's said some bloody terrible things in the past and I can't quite let it go. 

It's a shame your DH can't find a way to talk to FIL and ask him to modify his behaviour around you.  I know you shouldn't really have to do this, but is it worth saying something to FIL yourself?  Maybe he doesn't realise how brusque he is with you?  That's no excuse but it might explain it.  Or is it just not worth the hassle?

xxx

Z - it's nesting man, gotta get everything all nice and sparkly and clean for the baby!    

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

yay it's Friday!!

Anne: I’m glad you are feeling better today sweetie. 

Nix: It’s about the time ARGC put your lovely embies back where they belong to. Don’t take any [email protected] from them and just tell them you want your embies back! Best of luck. 

Zuri: Thanks for sharing those lovely girls stories with us hon. I’m happy to hear there are people out there getting preggers with only one embryo. It really gives me hope. How are you feeling today?

Sarah: You made me laugh with your elephantness comment!! I’m sure you are fine hon – don’t be so hard on yourself. Have a lovely time with girls tomorrow. I wish I could make it too! 

Suzie: Good luck with the scan on Thursday.  

Lucy: Fab news about your AMH level is still being the same hon. Buggers gave you a heartache for no reason then!    for a third time lucky for you, I’ve got everything crossed for you. 

Elinor: You made me laugh with your post! Inside every thin person is a fat one waiting to be fed – how true is that?!!! I am not classified as thin but that fat person has always been inside me whom I’ve just been feeding with chocs!  

Malini: How are you doing these days honey? Sod the 3D friends; we are always here whenever you need us.  

Tracey:  

Wing Wing: Your not so dear H needs a good kick up the  

LJ: Hooraay!! Seriously men are weird.   It’s so hard to work them out. I’m sure they feel the same way about us but we at least we grow up quicker than they do.   I’m sure he’ll make a lovely dad when the baby arrives but every single man I’ve known (quite a few!   not really!)  had problems about being 30!   It’s a big deal for them so I reckon you or your pregnancy is not the real issue for him I bet he is at that insecure part of his life not knowing where he is going.

Sam: How are you today? Hope feeling a bit better compare to yesterday. 

I'm knackered from yesterdays event. I've been chatting so much with the press I barely want to talk to anyone today.   At least finishing work early - YAY! 

Lots of love to everyone.

Pix xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pix - I want your life, it sounds so glamorous!  

Elinor - I forgot about that thin person waiting to be fed comment - fantastic 

Anne - you got it!  I think about your comment every time I need to make an appointment on a Tuesday now you know   

OK now I have to go and completely redo my CV. Having spent years struggling to put inall the relevant info but still keep it under 2 pages, I'm no being told "oulala!  It is too long your cv madame!" So now I have to get 10 years worth of work experience + qualifications onto 1 page but still but enough detail for someone to be interested enough to offer me a job!  Wish me luck!

Oh and they've just turned the damn water off so they can fit water meters and now I need to have a poo!   What's a girl to do, eh?!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> Oh and they've just turned the damn water off so they can fit water meters and now I need to have a poo!  What's a girl to do, eh?!
> 
> xxx


    
You could always pop round to a neighbour and poop in their pan


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hehe!  Tempting, but they've turned off the water in the entire building!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Girls!

Nix -   for DH's boss.  He sounds like a knob.

Really good news on your results though.  I have everything crossed for you.  Isn't there a school of thought that says FET is better due to the lack of drugs and medical stuff, ie EC and stimms?    

LJ - Glad to hear DP is trying to make amends.  His reaction doesn't surprise me though - I have been desperate for a baby for 5 years and, now I am actually pg, even I am scared (what if I'm a useless mother/can't cope, etc, etc?).  I think to a certain extent it is a natural reaction to be a bit frightened, it is a big step and moves the relationship to another level.  It doesn't mean he won't get used to the idea and won't make a great dad.  I hope you can sort it out, this is not what you need  

Sam - oh hun, you sound so down at the mo.  Can't help really re: the FSH reduction but just remember that people do get pg with high FSH - didn't Julia Indichova (author of Inconceivable) have FSH of 42 when she got pg?  You are normally so positive, I don't like to see you so down    

Purple - hey PUPO - hope you'll be joining me with twins soon     Such a great result getting two lovely blasts, absolutely brilliant, you clever girl. 

Pix - you didn't upset me with the triplet comment, in fact I said the exact same thing to my friend.  Great minds and all that.

Anne - sorry Jas is having a hard time, I hope he finds something soon.  Wish I could come and meet you tomorrow, would love to meet you all    Turkey is not long away now, I have high hopes for you lovely   

LW/Swinny - ditto re tomorrow.  Have a lovely time.  

Anna - sorry you've been poorly and you had a crash.   I hate crashing the car, it is so inconvenient (and expensive).

WW - WTF?  What is it with men and their families?  My DH's sister has been vile to me in the past and he once said to me "if you can't get on with her we don't have a future"     At first I was devastated but in the end I told him he could ffff off and if he felt like that he obviously didn't love me so no we didn't have a future.  He soon came round to my way of thinking    He has finally seen her for what she is and she did it all by herself, I let her dig herself a big hole while I was nothing but nice to her - we hardly see her now.  Can't you let DH meet his dad while you stay at the hotel for a massage/pamper?

Mag - glad you are feeling better.  I've never had candida but it sounds truly horrible.  

Elinor - your posts are always sooooo long, they put me to shame  

LV - glad you are feeling a bit better.  IF is a horrible journey, we all have times when it gets too much, it is only natural.   

Malini - was it you who said friends with IF are sensitive?  They aren't always.  I have a very close friend who went thru secondary IF herself and she has behaved appallingly to me, she has a very short memory now she has three kids.  She has said all the criminal things - eg relax and it will happen (yes, really she did), you'll have another one I can just tell (yes, she has a crystal ball), etc.  Hardly speak to her now and she is my daughter's godmother.  It is such a shame.  Sorry your friends aren't being supportive.  I am afraid though people just don't understand, they never could.  Even the well meaning ones get it wrong a lot of the time and you can't really blame them because they are coming from a position of blissful ignorance (lucky them).  I know some of them should be shot for their insensitivity ( ) but some genuinely mean well.  You just have to decide which ones are worth keeping  

Zuri - Wow!  Your DH sounds amazing.  Mine booked his lads weekend away this year on our anniversary (again) and when it had to be changed cos someone couldn't make it on that date, one of the guys said he couldn't go on the new date because it is his wedding anniversary.  I think it made DH feel quite bad    At least your DH is thinking ahead and being thoughtful.

Rachel - What scale is your AMH on?  It doesn't sound too bad to me. 

Doh!  Can't remember anything else now.

Hi to Steph, Laura, Nicky, Mira, Nikki, Tracey, Ali, Beachy, Suzie  

I am still going, just.  I think the stress of the last few weeks has finally hit me and I have had a few days of feeling really down and anxious.  I still wake up every day and can't believe what has happened, it just seems like a crazy dream.  I think I may go to see a counsellor as my nerves are shot to pieces and I am still only 8 weeks and 2 days  

I don't want to wish my life away but just can't wait for 12 weeks.

Love to you all

Lainey x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lainey:    It's hardly surprising you are feeling low hon with all the emotional roller coaster you've been through lately. You are a strong woman honey, hope you'll get over this soon. 

Nix - Nah! You really woundn't want my life hon. The air head fashionista's would drive you crazy, you are far too intelligent for them   

Don't you have a McDonalds or something around where you live - just pop in and do your business there!!   How grim are we?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

urgh macdonalds bogs are always minging!  Well I've been accused of being an anal retentive before, I guess now's the time to prove it!   

 at your assumption of my intelligence! I have just made a complete  of myself on the ARGC board. I was having a panic that my FET consent form is out of date because it's only valid for 3 months from the date of the signature and it was signed on January 15th...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- Will have a nice glass of lemonade for you tomorrow hun   
Such stress hun, it will all be fine soon, you'll see    

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Lainey  - don't beat yourself up lovey! It's only natural that you'd still be on tenterhooks given what you've been through to get to this point!  Maybe counselling would help (love a bit of counselling, me!) but don't for a minute think that it's unusual to be feeling anxious now!  I know someone who had several failed attempts and miscarriages and whose LO is a toddler now but she still has moments of disbelief that LO is actually here and well and thriving...

That's probably not very reassuring but I hope you get what I mean!

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a quickie  

Nix - hiya hun   great news on your results, will be   loads for you   sorry to hear about the job situation though  

Purps - go PUPO lady, hows the 2WW going so far  

LJ - oh hun, poor you, shall we all come over and give DP a  

 to everyone xx


Having the AF from hell - knew i shouldn't get my hopes up  

have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy - Sorry about horrible AF hun   

Well, I THINK but not sure that I have got the very beginnings of AF which means I will come on tomorrow properly - that's 2 days early.... SH!T  
I am on knicker alert   

Buggar- that means I would need day 2 scan on Sunday


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hey fishy!  Long time no see babes!  Sorry AF is on the warpath!

Hey Anne this seems to be a bit of an epidemic! My AF turned up early as well hece the mad panic to sort out the FET!  Maybe you should call the clinic, p'raps they'll want to do it on day 1 or day 3 instead?
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am gonna call them in a bit yes Nix but the Jinemed need me to have it on day 2
Will keep a close eye on things down south


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Lainy hunny, as others have said don't beat yourself up sweetie! You've been through so much, bound to have a few emotions surfacing   

Nix hope your water gets turned on soon hunny!!

Fish, 2ww driving me mad already and only really first day although it's a shorter 2ww with blasts! so 6 days in really   Sorry you're having the AF from hell hunny! Any news on whether neice is coming to stay?

Pix, I get days like that when I've done so much talking I get fed up of my own voice!  

Anne, If you have to cancel me to go for a scan no worries hunny, leicester (which is where you're having scans I think) Is straight up M1 from MK!?!? 

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purps - I will see if it arrives full blast tomorrow hun........I've gone into panic mode


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Try not to panic sweetie, if it comes you'll deal with it and just means you'll get it all done sooner!

And before long you'll be PUPO lady    

  You've got my number so you can always cancel at anytime hun x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

No no panicking allowed!  Please call the Jinny and ask if it's a huge problem if the scan is done on day one or day 3, I bet you it's absolutely fine and you'll have wasted all that good panic for nothing!  Save it up for something worthwhile.... you know, like when you need a dump and there's no bloody water to flush the loo!   

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne ; I'm sure it makes no difference to have the scan/bloods on day 3 hon but I'm sure they'll tell you to start stimming on Sunday -see what they say? I have R's mobile number if you don't have it.

Hi Purps, Hi Fish    

xxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Ooh Anne, don't panic, it'll be 2 days sooner to you getting pg!! Yay!

Purple PUPO lady  , here's some energy for your growing embies   
And some for Zuri too  

Nix, have you managed to go yet or is the water still off?!

Fishface,  sorry your AF is being cruel.  

Pixie, yay, do you get the left over bits of material from the photo shoot stick insects? 

Lainey, you're doing brilliantly and I'm sad that you had to go through all the ups and downs early on in your pg on top of all the IF treatment. I really hope it all settels down now and you can have a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnancy.  

Hello everyone else  

LW xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lightweight said:


> Pixie, yay, do you get the left over bits of material from the photo shoot stick insects?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Romina just called me and said...... if I come on properly tomorrow that will be CD1, then start taking the letrozole on Sunday morning and evening, I can have my scan on CD3 (instead of CD2), I don't need a blood test on this scan. Email her the scan results then she will start me stimming on Monday night.
Thanks girls.

Bad news is my poor little Holly cat has had more bad blood tests for her Hyperthyroid and she may have to have an op in a month or so     she is 15 and a half, worried she won't make it


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Great news about the scan, you're on the tx rollercoaster again. Hold on tight honey, we're right with you.   

Really sad news about Holly. She's an older lady but she's got a lovely home so she'll have the best treatment.   Holly.

LW xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good news about the scan hunny! Sorry about poor Holly! Candy is the same she reacted badly to the meds and her blood test was bad too! she's on stronger meds now and have to take her for another blood test (she needs to be put out) the week after easter! BUT hunny they are tougher than they look our little pussycats so try not to worry and     she doesn't need the op, but if she does she'll cope hunny! Look at my one eyed wonder! she's almost back to normal!!

Hey LW and Pix

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aww Anne I'm sorry to hear about your puddy cat, maybe she'll be ok    you never know, she's got 9 lives to get through, who's to say even at 15 there's not one more left in her? 

On the other hand, that's good news about the scan. See I told you, no need to panic!  

Shall I make you all laugh? I have been here all day, legs crossed and all the rest of it cos they left posters everywhere telling us to make sure there was someone home between 8.30 and 3.30 so they could fit these everlasting water meters.  I couldn't even bring myself to use the loo and then leave it just in case they came knocking on the door just as I sat down. Or what if they needed to go into the loo for anything when they came to fit the meter and there was a....  er deposit in there? And guess what?!  Not only are the buggers running late so there's STILL no poxy water at 4.45  but I didn't need to stay in the flat at all because the meters are being fitted out in the communal hallways!  AAAARGH!!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

nix sorry but I did LMAO reading that    

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- What the FFFFFFFFFFFFFF                        

xxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jeez, mocking the afflicted is just not nice you know   ! The worst of it is I'm now constipated!  I missed my poo window for the day!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey there's an idea, maybe I should have just done it out the window...


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello girls 

I don't have much time to post - as usual at the moment, so just really dropping in to say hello.

I'm still feeling really numb about my menopausal FSH results.. I had so hoped last month at 42 was a blip (as previous had been 16, 5, 5.5) and that it would come back down this month, so it is really painful to see that it hasn't.

I know I'm usually more positive than this, but I used to believe I still had a chance, and a bit of me still does, but I feel that chance is getting smaller which each successive bad test result.  I do wonder if I'm kidding myself, and i should just realise that it's not going to happen for me, and move on with my liife.  I haven't completely fallen apart though, DH and I have some nice things planned this weekend so I'm looking forward to the weekend.  I guess I just need to pull myself together, dust myself off and get back on with it again.

So quicky personals - I hate it when I don't have time to write proper personals, you all deserve better    

anne - yaayyyy, it's all starting!  Sorry about kitty, I hope she pulls through. You've had her for such a long time, what a great mum your going to be. 
Pix - when are you cycling agian? For some reason I thought it was soon, or are you doing AFC and waiting for a good month?
Nix - go to maccas hon xxx
Purple Sam - hi pupo lady, sorry about candy kitty too..
Tracey & Lightweigth- hi & happy friday!
Lainey - My god I would so need counselling if I were you, and a few months off to relax in a spa somewhere!
Fish - sorry your having a painful AF, what a witch. 
Malini - one day we will meet up and talk about how to deal with friends, I think I need advice too...I just haven't talked to any for months, my theory at the moment is eventually they will forget they ever knew me.
Zuri - oh glad DH saw the obvious, need to support you.  Your kind, I'd tell me DH in advance outright that I'll be needing him on x weekend and don't plan anything!

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend - i intend too.
LOL Sam


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Not much time to do perso's im afraid 

Purps - congrats hunny hope those little embies are nestling in lightly for you   

Zuri - good luck on the 2ww petal, fingers crossed for you   

Anne - Hope scan goes ok hun, and hope little holly is ok too  

Nix - if its an emergency use a plastic bag and chuck it over someone else's garden   

Hi to pixie, mallini, natasha, traccey, lucy, juicy missyg, babyk, gishy, lightweight, lainey, mag108, littlejenny, anna, swinney, elinor, rachel, suzie and everyone else.

Been for x-ray on knee 2day, get results in a week.  On the ttc side, defo not ovulated this month on day 21 now and still only a high.  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Nix, got any prunes in your cupboard?

Awww Sam, sending you big    . I'm really sorry you're so down. I have to admit, I'm scared to repeat my bloods in fear of the deterioration since my last bloods in November. But the thing is, and this is the way I'm approaching it, if you go for a scan and you see antral follies, then you have a chance of getting that golden egg and therefore having a tx is worth it. If I pull out the letters I have from CARE and the Lister and look at my AMH and last tx results, it makes me really low and I wonder why I am even bothering thinking about trying again. But then when I go on this thread and see all the success stories happening all the time, it gives me hope again and that's what I am focussing on. It's no surprise you're feeling down, but there is hope, you can do it. We're all here for you through the highs and lows. I hope you have a really lovely weekend, try to forget about the whole IF thing for a few days and have a wonderful break and come back next week and tell us all about it.   

Hello Kate  

LW xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Not much time ladies...........But 
Sam-    to you hun, have a nice weekend  

kate - Sorry about no ovu hun. it's so bloody hard all this isn't it  
have a nice weekend  

LW- See you tomorrow


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Kate - hi! Nice to hear from you.

Thanks LW - you are so right.  They did see antrals a few months back, there is still hope. xxxx

Anne and the rest of the girls who are meeting up tomorrow, have a great day.  I'd love to be there next time, but weekends are out for me usually as it's the only time DH and I get to see each other!

LOL 
Sam xx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya ladies 

sorry to jump in but have yet another question I know you lovely ladies will be able to help with.  Have started SP and had a pre treatment scan and had 6 antra follicles on my right ovary - I only have 1 ovary.  Is this low or normal?  I did the long protocol the first time last year and didnt respond too well only got 2 follies and had to abandon the cycle as our clinic you need 3 follies to go ahead.  

These antra follicles are these the follicles that will produce follies/eggs can you produce more than the 6 or much less?  and can each follie contain more than one egg??

Thanks all for your advice.

PS never had an AMH test only FSH which apparently was normal.  I have severe endometriosis that is why I lost my left ovary.

S


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Saffa

I don; really know a lot about all the technical jargon i just know I only had 4 antral follicles showing over both ovaries  and went on to get 9 eggs - now i don;t know if this is normal, my consultant got it wrong or he needs new glasses and I had more in the first place but from my experience after stimming your 5 antrals may produce more follies and eggs

Good luck x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

WOOOHOOO! Kate's back! No need for the prune juice, I saw the triple poo in signature and VOILA! Also the kind men appear to have turned the water back on for just long enough to allow the loo tank to fill so no... er deposits hanging around either! Eeeh, I feel much lighter now!     Ah ma chère Kate, comme tu me fais chier! But I've been properly out of touch, what did you do to your knee honey? Also, sorry your LH surge has gone missing this month.. you couldn't have missed it could you?

Sam    it must be so hard to stay positive but this thread is the proof that FSH/AMH/AFC all the rest of it ain't nuthin' but a number. Maybe we set too much store by them. I know it's difficult not to as so many clinics base their prognoses on them but at the end of the day they're nothing more than indicators of how good our chances of success _might_ be. It doesn't necessarily follow that because FSH is high or AMH is low that we are never going to be mothers, otherwise how did all those success stories happen? Eh? Answer me that missus! 

Hiya LW how are ya hon?
xxx

Oops hi Saffa - sorry love I'm no expert of antral follie counts and how they're interpreted. Hang on a bit and I'm sure someone who knows a bit more about it will be along shortly!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks my girls !

Hi Saffa - AFC is very much in the eye of the dicktacamera holder - meaning one sonographer may see 5, another may see 11 on the same day ( I actually tested 2, and this happened to me)...it's very difficult.  Good ones don't like ot do AFC until between day 5 & 8 of your cycle, as that's the best time to see them.  It's an indication of the "possible" number of eggs, but not definite.  You may get more, you may get less.

Right that's it - I'm really off now!
Love Sam


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

manically busy but Rachel I have PM'd you on your AMH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sam - sorry hun our posts crossed.  Big     for you sweetie, im in same boat at the mo and it not a nice place to be. Dont give up sweetheart


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey I see Lainey and Malini have been standing up for our rights in the great Grazia debate "do women deserve time off work for IVF?" (well duh ) just wanted to say, "well said ladies!"

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181693.0

xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Evening all.

I have taken some time to cool off from my follow-up appt but now need to ask your honest opinions about my dilemma.

First of all Sam - I'd like to meet you very much so that we could swap coping strategies (big fan of friends will forget me theory) but more so because I'd like to give you this  in person. This is bad, sad and sometimes excrutiating.

WW - My dh thinks his parents are perfeection and loves to see them and I say, "Sure, go ahead but leave me out of it." and then he sulks. Why? You hang with your precious, lovely mum and don't expect him to play some part? He needs to have romantic wknd with you and do his parent thing on his time - well that's my take on it. I am determined to make that clearer to my dh in the future. Hope you get your special weekend and shame on dh's dad for not being civil to you.

Nix - That's too funny, yes sorry shouldn't laugh. Your dh's boss sounds like a squarehead, and I bet he is very short.

Oh, there's more to say to all of you, I know, but I am fuming about ME so here it is: a very selfish post. In brief, I had my follow-up appt today at the ARGC with a tool of a dr. As soon as I saw it was him I knew it was trouble (he made me cry on EC morning). He started by going through my last cycle - "So we stimmed you on, and you got X eggs and you .." and I cut in and said that he may not have read my notes beforehand but I knew perfectly well what had happened to me. Next comment: we know your AMH is low and then started digging in file for FSH which I told him. I said I'd like to know what the plan is going forward. He said it was unlikely anything would work but he'd reckon that they should do the same protocol with the same drugs dosage. My criticism: On 150 menopur during IUI I got three follicles. On 300 gonal-f for IVF I got three follicles. On 600 fostimon I got 3 follicles. Is it just me or is my body saying you'll get three follicles on this protocol (SP) and either you try something different OR you do the same protocol on a lower dose? He shrugged and said that's all he thought would work for me. I got up and left, poor dh followed while trying not to punch the , and asked him to get Mr G to call me back.

I rejected Mr Dooley b/c he patted me on the head (literally) and told me to relax and have more sex. I rejected Viveka b/c of Mr Shawaf and Mr Gordon. I was kicked into touch by UCH b/c I would spoil their stats. I had a go at the Hammersmith (NHS) and was given the DE speech after my NF cycle. Now, I have managed to get into the ARGC - which is an odd place but I have no doubt that Mr T and his sidekick Mr G are well meaning and clearly able to make it happen - but do I take it that PRs don't belong there and stick my tail between my legs and go to the Lister? Or do I give up?

Please help. I am so confused. I have paid 8K pounds and still I have turn to my cyber friends to care for me. Why are there no doctors to care for us? I am sick and I want help to get better - and I know that getting better may not be with a baby but I still need to get to an end of a journey with something left of my mental health.

THANK YOU,
Malini xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh bloody hell Malini!  Was it Jittu by any chance?  The man has all the finesse and bedside manner of a bull on steroids! I refuse to see him now when I go there. I always ask who's on scans or whatever and if it's him and someone else I'll always take the other one over him, he's so horrible!  Chica if you weren't happy with him, please please call them back and ask if you can see Mr T or at least Gufar who is human even if he's not Mr T.  I'm so sorry that you've been treated this way and if it was Jittu then please lodge a complaint with them, as I did the last time I was there. They really need to take him back to basics so he can at least learn how to interact with patients without upsetting them all the time! Big huge massive  for you honey!

xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Nix - You nailed it in one!  It was him and I cannot believe that anyone - dr or not - can be so devoid of common consideration.  How about starting with, I am sorry that you got a BFN.  It isn't their fault but it would get me onto the right foot to think that he cared.  Grrr.  He is awful.  Thank you for your honesty and yes, I will be writing to complain because he does Mr T and Mr G no favours.

THANK YOU


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh crap Malini.   DON'T LISTEN TO HIM!!

Basically, most of the clinics in the UK won't touch a potential poor responder for fear of screwing up their statistics. I was binned at CARE _after _ they gave me my protocol when they got my AMH level back. I was told DE was the only way forward. The Lister and ARGC seem to be the only ones willing to take or money and give us a shot, and when it fails, it's either because we have low AMH/high FSH and it was never going to work for us or our egg quality was no good. I just failed at my last cycle and was given the same speech by the Lister as you have had at the ARGC. Repeat the same protocol even though you're likely to get the same response and there's not much hope. You should see the letter my GP got form the Lister last week. One minute they told me I had 30% chance of IVF being successful with 'low' AMH (before tx started, they even printed these stats out for me) and the last letter (after failing to fertilise my one mature egg) said I had a negligible chance of becoming pg.

It's very hard to stay positive, but it does happen to PR girls. All the time there are follies there and potential eggs, there is a chance. All the numbers game tells you is whether you'll get dozens of eggs or a few eggs. We don't need dozens of eggs, we only need one. It just needs to be a good one so it means we're likely to have to repeat tx until the good egg comes along. We also need to be at a clinic where they can be helpful and not hypocritical or patronising or even where they lie to you (CARE told me that no one with an AMH as low as mine had ever conceived through fertility treatment!!!).

I'm tired of the UK clinics too and also the HFEA regulations and consents and a, finding the whole Turkey idea very refreshing.

Please don't give up Malini. The only numbers that matter are the follies and eggs and so long as EC>0, we have a chance.

        

LW xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh thank you for your post LW.  It just gets you down all this fighting.  I am paying, I am doing everything they say, I am funding their swanky lives and still you end up feeling like the bad person.  Turkey does seem more appealing I will be watching and learning from all our Turkey girls because at 33 I think I should still keep trying.  It should be a good thing, no?, that I got one perfect day 3 embie.  Big hugs for your thoughts.  Much, much appreciated.  M xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh I forgot to say, regarding the ARGC not bothering with PR's, one of my ARGC cycle buddies has had 4 attempts there, she's had an abandoned cycle another converted to IUI and once she ovulated too early (still not sure how that happened at the ARGC, so she really is a special case) and if I'm not mistaken, has never produced more than 2 follies but as far as I know, Mr T is persevering with her....  

I'm starting to wonder if maybe the ARGC may get undeserved bad press re poor responders because of this one particular doctor Jittu... 

And if it comes down to it, as LW says, there's always the option of tx in Turkey.... please don't give up just because one doctor has been so negative!    
xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

We share that special friend Nix    Hope she shows them next time.  The big difference between her and me is that she has been pregnant and had a chem preg with them, so they know she can do it.  With me - I haven't had a flicker and my FSH is higher.  But I do agree with you that Mr T and Mr G have been much more encouraging and supportive and I have to be careful not to jump ship b/c of one person .... Good advice and taken.  M xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Malini hunny wish I had advice  

Sam sweetie, I hate it when you are so down hunny! Wish I was there to cheer you up!!

If Ali was here she'd remind us all of the post she put on here with all the inspirational stories of high FSH women and poor responders! Does anyone have the link

So I'm reminding you ladies that almost Everyone on this board has been told to give up with there own eggs, BUT and it's a BIG BUT!!!! we now have a thriving Bumps and Babes PR thread, and if all those amazing inspirational ladies had listened to their doctors at one stage then most of those bumps and Babes would still be on FF banging there heads against walls!! They are not! Wonderfully they keep posting to show us PR's on the Journey that IT IS POSSIBLE. Sometimes it's getting the right drugs, Sometimes it's getting the right Clinic, sometimes it's getting the right protocol and sometimes it's just getting the right month! and after they have posted so kindly to remind us of the fact that they were in our shoes not that long ago, they then turn around and cuddle their babies, or hug their growing bumps!!!

THAT WILL BE US ONE DAY 

And then we will be able to provide inspiration to those following us on this pain heartbreaking and often soul destroying journey! But remember there is a positive outcome for so many at the end!

Hang on to hope my lovely PR ladies, HANG ON TIGHT and when you feel your grip loosening, reach out and we your PR friends with grab hold of you and hang on for you!

BIG BIG HUGS 

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

HELLO NIX    Hunny im a yam yam and find the proper english language hard enough, you will have to translate for me hunny   

Malini - sweetheart im so sorry they treated you so rubbish, you think if dr's would at least show some emotion, they are such dic ****** sometimes.  Keep ur eye on turkey hunny  

Purps - hope ur 2ww is going ok.  

Hi LW sweetheart, how u doing?

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

First time on today girls - has been a busy day. Had appointment with counsellor first thing, then food shopping, then BIG chats with DH (as you can see, we sorted some stuff out as he has the "D" back!).

Still not feeling very bright so didn't go to work. Soooo incredibly tired all the time but guess that is down to the anaemia the doc said I had yesterday - just brilliant hey? So iron pills and all that goes with them for me - nice! Any advice from you knowledgeable lot about iron pills/iron deficiency and TTC?

*Elinor* - your first day back at work sounds tough so am not looking forward to Monday! Still at least it is a short week and shorter as I also have Thursday off AND we have actually booked somewhere to go. Sunshine holiday was prohibitively expensive due to last minute airfares being stupid money frm here so we are going skiing but staying in a posh hotel. We can drive to Austria quite easily and, as they have had bumper snow falls, should be OK on that front.

Loved the response of the person at WW - had me L'ing OL!

Your Dad sounds like a lovely man *Elinor* - that speech he gave you brought tears to my eyes. What a great guy.

*Zuri* - congratulations on being first on new site! You will have seen from above that DH and I have sorted things out. We are not skiing anywhere near his Dad! It is odd cos it is not that his Dad and I don't get on - it is more that his Dad is ignorant and has no social skills. He doesn't dislike me but just can't seem to behave in a way that I would consider "normal". For instance, if DH, his parents and I go out for a meal, his Dad will just talk to DH all night about sport and leave his Mum and I to struggle along on our own. It is bizarre. Talked about it to counsellor this am and she was all for me remembering that I am not married to his parents, remembering that we have had completely different upbringings and speaking to his Dad myself as it is MY issue and not DH's. Not sure if i agree but am willing to try. Will even do it in a nice jokey way too! What is it with men and skiing

So funny that you cleaned your windows yesterday as so did I - it was the guilty feeling seeing all the crap lit up by sunlight that spurred me into action! Your apartment sounds amazing. Do you have a view of the mountains?

Hi *Anne*. Glad the cold has gone. I reckon it took one look at you and thought "This ain't no lady to be messing with!" Let's hope AF has same attitude! How is Jase doing?

Sorry to hear about Holly. Sending her love.

Hi *LJ* - so glad things are better with you and DP. That really is good news. Maybe it is better not to try to discuss it for a few days to let the idea settle for both of you. Enjoy some relaxing time together and maybe talk again in a few days.

Hi *Nix* - you should write a book about your DH's experience of the French working environment - I LOVE the Merde books - make me laugh loads! Poor guy - it sounds like he is going through the mill. I really hope it gets sorted soon. Are they on some kind of witch hunt cos they need to reduce staff nos? It is horrible to lose motivation at work. Makes it all seem pointless. My DH has lost motivation for his job and it has made him quite down and depressed at times. Any chance of voluntary redundancy and a nice new job?

Oh, and you should be a counsellor as the advice you give re FIL is spot on!!!!

Good luck with the CV and even more with the poo! Have read on and wet myself about you staying in making yourself so uncomfortable for nothing - sorry but it was funny!!!

*Lainey* - reassuring to hear it is not just me who has probs with in laws! Very tricky situation to deal with as I have told him I won't be second in line to he F'in Dad so he said he would have a word but now I think I will do that instead - the panic on his face when I said I would talk to his Dad quite cheered me up, it was so funny to see!!!! 

*Lainey* - you think your nerves are shot - what about us on here?!!!!! We will all need counselling to get our heads round your experience!!!! Only 4 more weeks until the next instalment in the life of "Lainey Loves Surprises"!!!

*Malini* - so sorry to hear you had such a bad experience with your doc. I don't know why some of these guys do the job. It must just be the money cos the levels of care and bedside manner are often appalling. To me it is the sort of job you actually have to care about. Really angry that you were made to feel so sh1t. Sending lots of cuddles your way. I can't advise you as have no knowledge about UK clinics but sounds like you are like me, and need someone you can actually TALK to and who has an inkling of what you are going through.   

*Purps* - thanks for cheering us all up with your post. 

Hi *Pam, Pix, Beachy, Lucy, Tracey, Anna, Rachel, Fishy, LW, Kate* and all the others I have missed. 

Have great weekends y'all.

Love WW X


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya wing wing

The only thing i know about iron tabs hun is that they an turn ur poo black so dont worry on that point.    Hope the app with counsellor went ok, dont blame u for not going to work, sometimes hun, we just have to put ourselves first and sod the rest of them


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Malini your post made me    Nobody has any rights to make you feel this way. I am so sorry   

Even having tried IVF only once I'm already very sick of this game and the treatment we all get. I'm very close to giving up everything and just live my life. I should start appreciating I'm still in good health and have a loving husband. I am tired of feeling like an alien. I just want my life back now and be happy again like I was before IF. I don't even know if I will ever respond to any further treatments but I have to try once or twice more just to make sure I've ticked all the boxes. Until then I can only hope and carry on playing the 'Pollyanna' game.

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix hunny  

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Awlroight ar Kate - tu me fais chier means quite literally "you make me sh1t"   It's the French way of saying you're p155ing me off but obviously I meant it in a slightly different context...    I did consider your sh1tbag suggestion   but couldn't find any placcy bags so the neighbours are safe   

Hey WW sorry to hear about the iron tablets   I hate to raise the subject again but they make you constipated don't they? (Jeez, I'm just full of sh1t today ain't I?!)  But I think you're the one that's gonna need the prune juice!  Also I seem to remember something about vitamin C making iron easier to absorb? Or is it iron making vitamin C easier to absorb? Summink like that anyway..

xxx

Hey Pix -   you are not an alien!  Are you?  Is the truth out there?!  Did you kidnap Mulder's sister? It was you weren't it?! Goo on, admit it!!  Ok sorry sorry will stop being silly now, hon it sounds like the stress has got to you, can you grab a huge glass of womb juice and have a nice relaxing bath maybe?!  Take it easy hon ok   

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie sweetheart dont give up hunny    .  I know exactly how you feel as im feeling exactly the same, oh hunny i wish i could come and give you a proper hug     I really wish we had enough cash so i could keep trying tx with my own eggies for a while but we just dont, and i really hope no one hates me cos im having my last go with a donor cycle, sorry im half p*ssed


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooo nix our posts crossed, hope i aint upset you, im getting good at that lately apparantly   My brain dont know when to tell my gob to shut the ffffffoooooooookkkkkkkkkkkk up     More jd and coke for me, im on a mission tonight.........bigtime


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Gerroff, I don't believe you could upset anybody!  Pass the JD missus!

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kate hunny    no one will hate you sweetie! You and DH have to do what's right for you and Own egg or DE makes no difference, you and hubby will still be going through this tough journey hoping to hold the baby you and him have grown for 9 months in your arms! isn't that the same for us all?



Hey nix, no you're spot on about Vit C aiding the body's asorption of Iron, so WW take those Iron tablets with fresh orange! Tannin in tea and red wine prevents absorbtion, so just don't take your tablets with it  

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx purps     think i just need to chill a bit hun, been so up and down lately


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Catching up....

Re - Jinemed

(Kazzie - for your info:- )

It appears to be a non-starter for me    They wanted to know some info about the sperm and how it was frozen so I emailed the Lister.  Safira called me back, kindly, and explained that it is not an easy process to transport sperm.  I would have to register with a clinic that is HFEA accredited/registered (Turkey is not) or the HFEA will not release the sperm!!  I could take it round the UK but not have it shipped to Turkey.  Sounds a bit crazy really - its DP's and he donated it for my use, I am paying for it to be stored etc......  Looks like the Lister for me again next time.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate hon I can't believe you can say people will hate you for a decision only concerns you but nobody else. Purps is absolutely right in what she is saying. Please don't feel like that, it really breaks my heart. You are such a lovely lady (bit nuts - but still!) and you deserve to be happy. Thanks for the hugs honey - right back at you with even more    

Nix - You always manage to make me laugh!   

Purps - Thanks honey.   Sorry for doing your head in on your 1ww 

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx pix - its just sometimes when i mention it to some of my fertile friends i get a look that says oooooo someone else's baby and it make me want to sob my little heart out.   They have no idea of the pain we go through and i wish sometimes they woud just all p*ss off and stop asking stupid dumb ffffookkkinggggggggggg questions.  There - feel better now  

Ali     sweetheart


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali: Just seen your post hon. Jin works with the Portland Hospital in the UK and I'm sure if you speak to Romina she can help you with the sperm release situation. xxx

Kate: Tell those fertile but not so fertile in the head friends of yours that it's not their f.iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing business. Stupid morons! I can't belive you call them friends! Have I not told you to stay away from 3D's anyway?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ali What a bummer!!! So sorry it's a no go with frozen little boys!!!!     Hope the Lister is the licky lister for us!!!    If not then back to Pix's plan of her hot male models!!!   

Pix hunny your not doing my head in, just wish we were all through this stage and on the bumps and babes thread!! Oh how I wish that for us all!!!   

Nix bet your missing Anne for your Poo related stories   

Kate it wouldn't be someone else's baby! they are just ignorant. When I hear of DE I think of amazing Steph, and HER baby, it's definately her's and Pauls, no one elses!! Made possible by someone else but aren't all our IVF babies (when we get them ) made possible by someone else? Dr's Nurses Drug companies, embriologists? They just help us conceive! From then on it's us and our DH's that do all the real growing, loving and nurturing!

Pix or anyone else have you heard from Ally recently?

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx my lovlies


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Kate - this will be totally your baby.  If you have friends that you feel may judge or have an "opinion" then they may not really be friends after all.  

Purple - how are you feeling or are you trying hard to put it to the back of your mind?  I am so happy for you and have a really positive feeling about his.   

Pix - great idea about Romina and the Portland!  Never thought of that.  Thanks god for you girls!   

Sam - re- your high FSH, you have probably tried it already and i know you do loads of research but, just in case, have you tried Agnus Castus to lower FSH just so you can start IVF?  i dont know much about it but have read that it can lower FSH.   

Nix - hope you have been able to go!! Really feel for you - not nice


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Ali Sweetie,

I'm good on the whole hunny, just praying our blasts have hatched and are snuggling in tightly!!!! Trying to keep optomistic and quietly managing it, although read all the 2ww poll's today and now sort of praying for implantation bleed soon!?!? How   is that! hoping this is our time, the time I can give DH his heart's desire (and mine too of course)

How are things with you? have you had any contact with your ex? Any news on your job front?

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps thanks honey  

Re Ally - I didn't text her today. She told me I could text her whenever I liked but I don't want to intefere their lovely holiday by texting her everyday plus don't want Ben to think she is having an affair!   

Ali - No probs honey. Hope you get it sorted. 

xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Purps - no news on job front and no word from ex.  Thinkng that I am going to have to plan next tx even if I dont know for def what is happening with my job.  There are meetings planned but they are a few weeks off.  those meetings should inform us of who is at risk of redundo.  

pix - how is it going with the TCM?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ali Keeping everything crossed for your for meetings and treatment     We're having one of those meetings tuesday, thankfully we are a very small company and I'm the long serving staff member plus the only one who can do my job right now so    my job is safe, but you just never know!

Pix    thinking about the affair comment! but she is your sister hunny! 

Hugs to all 

DH is due in an 5 mins so might be my last post for tonight! if it is sweet sweet dreams my lovely ladies

Sx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank Purple.  Happy night to you too


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps enjoy the rest of your evening lovely and thanks for being there for me.  

Ali herbs are as vile as ever hon but I'm still taking them religiously! My cycle has been very short lately 24-25 days and this month I'm on day 33 and still no sign of AF! I have OV'd on day 21 so expecting AF on Sunday. I don't know if they are doing any good but I wanted to give them another month before embarking on the next IVF tx which is why I've delayed tx till May.

What have we decided about meeting up? I'm ever so confused!!  

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls 

Sorry its been a really rough day for some of you  Sending huge hugs    

Have been doing a bit of moderating of some posts and just wanted to remind everyone that the internet is a publishing medium - and that comments made on message boards sometimes do need to be moderated (prettied up). The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action. I am sorry if anyone feels that this is unfair, just wanted to explain my actions.

Hoping tomorrow/weekend is a better one for everyone    
Maz


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hi lovlies....

A quick one from me as I'm just off to pack our stuff for tomorrow night.

Just wanted to give some            to...

Pix, Kate, Malini & Ali.

And     to everyone else of course    

Well, I got in from work earlier and we decided to pop to Tesco for some books for my holiday and then Sainsburys for some half price Easter eggs  
We decided Jas would drive my car so off we go....... till I realise I didn't pick up my car keys .....and yes, they had my house keys on too....and nope, Jason didn't have his keys on him                  
I can laugh now but we were locked out for over an hour whilst waiting for a locksmith to come and rip us off.and can you believe, with the help of our neighbours 4 old credit cards and my wonderful hubby, we got it. Jason got in using the card to push the lock.
How scary is that  

Anyway, all as fine in the end, but Sainsburys only had cream egg eggs left and no kids really like those so ended up with none  
did get 3 new books for me though  

Looks like it's next Sunday for us for Turkey girls.      
I want to book the flights tomorrow BUT..what happens if my scan is bad and I can't start TX?
Could that happen do you think?

Anne
xxxx


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just marking thread x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Anne bless you honey   What a nightmare! Glad you sorted it all out in the end and managed to get in the house with the help of a credit card   

I'm sure your scan will be absolutely fine hon but if you are not feeling comfortable I'd wait until after the scan on Monday if I was you. 2 days wouldn't make a huge difference on price or would it?  

ps: get some brazil nuts when you shop next time - we have all sorts of nuts   but no brazil nuts in Turkey! I remember searching for them for ages last time and had no luck.


----------



## sparklet (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi 

I hope you dont mind me joining your page... i'll give you a bit of background about me...  

I am 27 and have been married for 3 &1/2 years. I was diagnosed with PCOS when i was 18 and have rarely had a period since (even though i came on when i was 9 and was pretty regular from about 13 yrs old till 1 I have spent the last year having 3 - 4 menopur injections a day (plus clomid for teh first few cycles, but i am unresponsive to that,) for about 6 weeks. Each cycle i only managed to produce 1 egg of minimum size to fertilise, after having Pregnyl to release the egg, we tried fertilising it naturally. Anyway, after a few months of failed tries, i had Ovarian diathermy, which didnt really make a difference at all, and after the year I have been reffered to IVF. I  thought i would be with my 'peers', but i was told i am a 'challening' case and we are aiming for 3 -4 eggs if we are lucky, but less than 3 and they wont take them. As i am not a 'normal' IVF case i was told i will only be informed stage by stage in detail as it might change for me. I have had my Hycosy and dummy ET and am now day one of my period and am having a growth hormone injection, every day other day for 14 days..... (Norditrophin) and will go for a scan on monday. 

So there we are.... 

This website looks fantastic and definately i a source of release that i am looking for. 

Has anyone here had these Norditrophin injections too?

I hope you all are having a lovely Friday eve and look forward to chatting to you


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Just to let you know we had a 6 week scan 2 weeks ago and saw two lovely heart beats but because of my blood clotting problem the clinic wanted to keep an eye on me so I had an 8 week scan today      and both our babies have died. The nurse could not find their heartbeats no more. We are devastated. But I cannot keep putting myself through the rollercoaster, its making me ill. (see my ticker.)

Good luck for all your journeys.

Luv a very upset Sonia xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sonia - i am so sorry to read your devastating news    I just want to give you a really big hug.    Allow yourselves to grieve for your loss    dont know what else to say to you - whatever i say is not going to be enough....

Sparklet - welcome!!  I'm afraid i have no idea about Norditrophin injections 

Anne - you are away!!  Have a lovely weekend and a lovely meet up.  i am sure that the scan will be fine and you will start tx.  

Pix - shall we aim for 2nd May and then see who can make it?  Ally will be back soon to ask and Sam said she was up for it.  And Wing Wing.  Anyone else up for meeting on 2nd May  If we need to postpone we could to enalbe more people to come too?  Is that OK?

Love to everyone.  Beddie-byes time now.

night all xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Sonia I'm so sorry    

...but don't give up hope just yet. Lainey on this thread have been told the same thing a couple of weeks ago and when she went back for another scan she was told she still had one of the babies and after a few days another scan showed twins. I don't want to give you false hope but this has just happend to someone on this thread so I thought I'd just let you know. 
Are you bleeding? I would go for another scan if I was you - maybe with a different clinic?

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali: I'm sure Sam said the weekends weren't good for her. We'll check with Ally when she gets back. 

nite nite babes

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Sonia* - am so, so sad for you - what heartbreaking news    I so wish things were different for you - I have no words to make you feel better, can only send huge    so sorry sweetheart 

*Emak* - so sorry that AF arrived before test date - sending you  also


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Purps* - yay! PUPO lady!!  so pleased you had two lovely blastos to put back - lots and lots of luck honey, and don't drive yourself mad looking for implantation bleed or anything - don't forget I had 2 x hatching blasts put back and no symptoms at all until the night before testing! Hoping so much that it is your turn this time    (and thanks for your sweet words about my DE baby    and all the lovely words you write as support for PRs on this thread - you are so lovely    )

Did I see *Odette* a few pages back? not long now! - lots and lots of luck for the birth sweetie    and looking forward to hearing your good news 

Really sorry for no more personals and if I have missed anything important - head aching and need my bed!

Lots of love to all as always though   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*Mag108*1st IVF cycle - Lister - due to start March '09 *MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - March 2009 after another round of Humira for high TNF alpha *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - due to start February '09 *Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - currently downregging*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Purple72*3rd IVF - Lister - EC 28/03/09 - 6 eggs/5 embies - ET 2/4/09 of 2 x blastocysts - testing ??/04/09 *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - testing 07/04/09*Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09 *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage 5 weeks  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - LP - converted to timed sex - tested negative 15/02/09  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - January 2009 - 3 eggs - failed fertilisation  - will try again in March '09 *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 -tested negative 02/02/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*2nd IVF/ICSI/PESA - no EC as no follies on pre-op scan/ovulated early  *Lightweight*1st ICSI - February 2009 - EC 06/03/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*2nd IVF (this time with ICSI) - February 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 16/03/09  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Missyg*
1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *PamLS*2nd ICSI - March '09 - Lister - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative 09/01/09  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
1st IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - 6 egg/4 fert - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 07/03/09  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*FET (after 4th ICSI) - 1 embie transferred 19/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09 ^hug^ *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Suzie W*1st cycle - IVF - tested negative 16/02/09  next cycle April/May 2009 *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - fist scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*LittleJenny* naturally! March 2009 - first scan ??/??/09 - 1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin* Natural surprise  due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey! How the heck did I miss eight pages? Eight bloody pages girls! Lucky I'm up at sparrow's fart and looking through unreads.

Firstly - Sonia, I'm so sorry girl. That's appalling - devastating. Are they scanning you again to make absolutely sure?

Malini - how come you've seen Mr Dooley? Are you based in Dorset? The stats for the Winterbourne are scarily low. But it's not surprising when they only do five days a week and haven't a clue about protocols/AMH/anything really.

Nix - when DH was fitting our bathroom it was time for me to go, and because of my rampant IBS I wasn't about to waste the chance to have a proper poo. So I lined a waste paper basket with a carrier bag and went in there!
He couldn't believe it.  
But when you've had bad constipation for weeks you don't pass up the chance if your body's telling you to go poo. 
I blame the IBS squarely on work - I spent three years working in a district office where the loo was in the middle of the office and you couldn't poo unless everyone was out!
My bowels are smashing now.  
In fact, I'm so suggestible I had to go for a nice big poo halfway through typing this! Ahem.

Purps - congrats on having the blasts back! How are you feeling?

Aw, Ali - what a palaver on the sperm front. Such a shame you won't be going to the Jinny.

Kate - your body, your baby. That is all. Stoopid fertilies.  

Pix - when are you off to Turkey?

Anne - not long now!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls  

Sonia- Oh sweetie, how absolutely horrible for you both...but, as Miranda & Pix have said, have another scan. Miracles do happen and docs do make mistakes. Look after yourself Sonia     

Mira- Morning lady  
I had my EMP (early morning poo at 5.30 today    ) 
Jas just off on his training course weekend to Milton Keynes and I am meeting up with Swinny, Lightweight and Waztcat at 11.00 today. Meeting Purps tomorrow at Milton Keynes too  
Hope Robert is fine 


Pix- Sod it, I'm sure the scan will be fine SO..........

........I've booked my fight to Turkey girls , Sunday 12th from Heathrow with BA (only £99 each, a bargain eh!!!) 
       

I need more sleep now, shattered  

Have lovely weekends lovlies
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're such a social butterfly Anne!

Positive thinking on the flights - I'm liking it! And good price, too - well done!

Are you feeling like you're bristling with follies?

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mira- Not sure about bristling with follies but I had 4 on my antral count last month so I'm praying that the little buggars are still there  
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sonia    so sorry I can't begin to express how sad I am for you both, thinking of you x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

...or even more?! I reckon you'll have a couple more at least this month. You're on the letrozole, which tends to bring out the latent follies in you. Rah!

Hi Beachie!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir, how are you three? x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi beachy- Hope you have a lovely meal tonight.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sonia I'm so so sorry xxx   

Anne yay for booking flights!! it's al happening

Miranda you crack me up!! all this poo talk 

Ali sorry everything is not working out on the transporting the sperm front! what a palava! xx

Morning beachy x

Thanks for the list update Steph x

Morning everyone else xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, three days till OTD Zuri! Have you been doing any sneaky early testing?

Beach - we're grand ta! Well, I'd better qualify that with I'm losing my little job that pays for the food, we're still fighting the NHS at every turn about Robert's hand and I pranged the car on a sneaky hiding bollard the other day, but apart from that, grand!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning Mir - no I have an aversion to pee sticks they scare me too much so no chance of any early testing from me  last 2WW i started my period 2 days before test date and I knew the night before i was going to come on because just before my period starts my dark PMT mood lifts and i feel all joyful and that happened so I am hoping I don't feel joyful tonight and get past tomorrow without AF appearing  I am starting to turn into a bag of nerves! had a lot of weird cramps in tummy yesterday not AF cramps just other odd twinges mainly around ovaries - I am however convinced it hasn't worked, they were only 2 cell embies put back

Sorry you are having problems with the NHS and bobs hand (sorry i don;t actually know what is rong with his hand i assume this was discussed before i joined?) and really sorry you may be losing you job thats a bummer  

xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Sonia - I'm so so sorry, its terribly unfair     I'm no expert but maybe you need a higher dose of heparin and aspirin next time? 

Ali - sorry you can't go to turkey   Seems v unfair that you can't go were you want with your sperm!  

Malini -   Can't believe the way you are treated after having spent 8k! What an ****. 

Anne - how exciting 

Steph - I'm waiting for af so I can start my 2nd ivf tx

Zuri - I have high hope for you!  

Purps - hope the 2 ww isn't driving you nute

Morning lovely ladies

AF should have arrived by now, finished hrt a week ago. Will need to call the clinic on Monday. Grrrr what's going on? I  just want to start my 2nd tx! 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning hunnies 

Ohhh sonia my lovely     im so so sorry  

Anne- yayyyy go my brummie buddy, sending you loads of        for ur trip, keep in touch tho petal i want to know what the weathers like over there   

Zuri - keep     sweet i have my fingers crossed for you.  

Purps -       for you my sweetie  

Anna - af never turns up when you want it to, can you get dh to give em a prod see if that works 

Hi to everyone else, thanx for all ur support last nite, needless to say i had quite a headache when i woke up this morning    

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning LAdies, and a whispered good morning to Kate 

Sonia hunny, so sorry to hear your news sweetie!    must be so devestating hunny! thinking of you and DH, take care of each other!

Zuri you're a strong woman to hold off, my peesticks came through the post this morning, 5 & 1 I've already got so 6 in waiting. No desire to teast know as it's a week early, but next thursday friday I may give in!! 

Hey Mir, sorry to hear about that sneaky bollard!! it's gutting when they jump out behind your car!! Fab poo story!!   

Steph hunny thank you sweetie, so hoping this is our time! You've not long to go now hey! have you bought everything now? So excited for you I remember your 2ww, thanks for the reminder about no symptoms, will try and be zen about it all, what will be will be!!!  

Ali & Pixie my sweeties  

Kate hello hunny how are you this morning? lots of clear fluids sweetie 

Morning Beach & sobroody  

Anne what fab prices for your flights!! Looking forward to tomorrow hunny!

Love to all

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps its because I am a wimp that i wont test! hubby asked me this morning if I would test and i said no way! too bloomin scared! he wants to but I know that it can happen so often testing early getting a feint positive and then come bood test day the levels drop, not putting myself through it we go through enough

But anyway strength comes no where into it, coward more like   

But I can see AF putting in an early show before tuesday - it did last time anyway

So Purps are you testing a week today? it certainly takes some of the hellish wait away having blasts! a 1 and a half week wait 

Kate hope your head is not too sore this morning 

Anna sorry AF has not shown up yet - why can nothing ever be bloody simple with all this eh?

Right it's another belter of a hot day so think we are going to go and start the summer and buy a new BBQ 

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I understand hunny, I've just never seen a positive pregnaancy test, never got this far before so will just have to guess how I'll feel, reality is my cycles are quite short so If it's not worked I will probably come on early too and not even get to testing day, but at the moment I'm feeling fairly positive! I too keep having all those twinges in my ovary area though not sure if It's abit of constipation from the cyclogest?!?!? Trying not to think too much actually

But yes having blasts back does seem to make the 2ww shorter, a 9 day wait however you have to wait longer for them to put your embyo's back so swings and roundabouts I guess! They just said test was 14 days after EC 

Have a good weekend everyone

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hope you gave the bollard a good kick mir


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello dear girls - just popping on so quickly.

I'm feeling a bit brighter today, it's a beautiful day, the sun is shining so I'm going to get out there and enjoy it.

Sonia - firstly, if your reading this hon I'm so incredibly sad to read your news.  There are no no words to describe the pain you must be feeling today.  I'm so sorry.  Do make sure you get another scan if you can, and make sure you were treated correctly for your blood clotting problem - I'm hoping you have already read Dr Beer's book "Is your body baby friendly", as his treatments for most things seem to be to be more heavy handed then the txs done in the UK.            I know it's impossible to look towards a brighter future now, but you could always try again, and you could also think about adoption.  If I were in your case, I'd be thinking maybe surrogacy?  I know there is a surrogacy association in the UK where volunteers will carry your baby for you.  These are big steps, but surrogacy does get around the blood clotting problem.  If it were an option for me that would help, i'd do it in a heartbeat.

Nix & Malini - firstly, so sorry Malini that you had a bad time with a doctor at the ARGC. I know they have helped a lot of women, so I don't say this often on here - but I saw Dr G and I HATED him.  Maybe I caught him on a terrible day.  He was completely insensitive, broke my heart, was cold and he should have had dollar signs tattooed on his eyelids as that is clearly all he cared about.  I ended up saying to one of his suggestions, but why would I give you my money?  I also had to correct him on 2 points regarding poor responders, which blew my mind.  Yes, I do do a lot of research, and I know the agrc cherry-pick their patients so are not fluent in treating poor responders, but this is his PROFESSION, even if you don't treat them you think you would be interested in keeping up to date with what is happening in the clinics that do treat PRs.   If you take out the fact that the ARGC don't treat high FSH, high estrogen, OR high progesterone patients - and also that the Lister recommened SET a lot, whereas the ARGC hardly ever do it, then I'm sure we would find the Lister stats are actually higher that the ARGCs, even though the Lister do not do a lot of the immune testing.  So there is my two pence worth, I really had a terrible experience with Dr G, I found him so completely horrible, insensitive, was completely uncaring.  It still sends shivers down my spine the horrible things that man said to me. He made me feel like a total freak for having AMH of 0.1 at my age, and even implied I had done something to cause it myself.  

Kate - regarding telling friends about contemplating DE, I strongly suggest you don't do that.  "Never judge a person until you've walked a mile in their shoes"..... They have no comprehension of what you are going through, and will never understand.  You need to make the decision without hearing their judgement.  The first time I'd ever heard of DE in my life was shortly after my amh result, I almost fell of my chair when it was mentioned.  I didn't even know it existed, and it was a shock to me.  Of course now that I live in the IF \ POF underworld, it seems much  more normal to me, and I notice things I'd never have noticed before.  Like articles about DE in newspapers, hearing people mention someone they know who did DE, I probably wouldn't have noticed these things before.  I'm not telling friends I'm considering it - or family, and if I do it I won't be telling anyone until the child is old enough to start talking about it themselves.  Once they know my child, and are used to seeing it as my child, then I think it will be easier for them to get their heads around.   I think if I had more understanding friends and family I would love to be able to talk to them about it, but the fact is I don't.

Sparklet - Your post seemed to get lost in some news, sorry hon.  Your treatment doesn't sound like anything I am familiar with at all.  The majority of us are on this thread as we have low ovarian reserve (low amh and or high FSH), can I ask what clinic is treating you?  Do you know your amh \ fsh results?  

To all the girls meeting up today, hope you have a wonderful time.

As for the meet up - I know someone mentioned it and week nights are really much better for me - I can't do weekends.  But if weekends are all you girls can do than don't let me complicate it ok, I'm sure we will have another weeknight meet up sometime.


Hello to all of you lovely ladies. Try to enjoy the sunshine!

Sam xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sam - thanx for your post hunny, i have only mentioned it to a few people that we may be thinking of it not that we will definately be doing it.  The only person that knows the truth at the moment is my best friend (the one who offered me her eggs) and she is so supportive bless her.  Glad you are feeling better 2day hun, we have just had a massive clear out of the garage and would you believe it i have buggered my knee up again


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Sonia - I am so sorry  . Without wanting to give you false hope, perhaps it would be good to have another scan with a different clinic just to be sure. This is so devastating!  

Kate - I just want to echo what everyone else has said about DE. For us its an option once we have given own eggs a good go. Right now I'm thinking that I wouldn't tell anyone (except maybe my one sister who is the only one who knows about our IF and IVF). Who knows it might be different if we end up going down that route.

Pix - What you said about being tired of feeling like an alien and wanting your life back before IF - well that really strikes a chord with me. This roller coaster seems is so tiring and the not knowing if it will happen is so hard. One of my friends texted yesterday with the news of the birth of her daughter , born yesterday with photo. My mood dropped instantly - I am happy for her but its like a constant reminder. Any way I don't mean to sound negative and hope you are feeling more positive. I guess I'm just trying to say that I really understand what you are saying (even on my good days).

Anne - this is soo exciting! I'm   that this cycle is your cycle. Please let us know how you are getting on in Turkey.

Purps - welll done for haning in there! I fyou don't mind me asking what protocol were you on for this cycle? I must say that your story is an absolute inspiration to me.

Zuri -    

Sparklet - welcome! Sorry this journey has been so hard for you. You'll find that you are not alone and hopefully this site will provide as much support as it has done for me.

Mag - I hope you're feeling better.

Malini - so sorry your cons was soo insensitive. I find our follow up hard even though our cons was very sensitive. I hope you are able to shake off those negative feelings from the consult.

Sam - I's so pleased for you that you are feeling better. The sunshine really does make all the difference.

Miranda - I really hope that Bob's hand will be sorted.

Steph - your bump looks great!

Lainey - I hope you are ok. I know the wait to get to the end of the first trimester must be so hard. Just remember that you have gotten this far and it has been a sooo hard. Any spa days planned? sounds like you could do with the rest.

Hi to Nix, Almond, Hazelnut, LW, WW, Ally, Ali, Beachy, Ana, Sarah, Lucy, Catherine and everyone else. Hope the weekend is going well. 

I had better get off here. I think DH is starting to feel neglected. 

Love, Suzie.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Suzie,

no hun don't mind you asking at all, I had 4 weeks BCP then started menopur on day 3 at 450 iu had first scan on day 9 i think when they gave me a huge dose of cetrotide as follies were quite big and scanned me 3 days later, one more small cetrotide dose that night plus menopur, and trigger that night then EC 36 hours later

hope that helps

Sx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone (or everyone who is sensible and will read this tomorrow because they have gone to bed are are asleep right now, like I should be....)

Had a bad day yesterday - work was busy, but really positive. A few folk were really nice - always difficult when you are going back having had time off for 'depression' or 'stress' for people to know what to say, and I end up feeling guilty that I haven't told them about WHY I get depressed and anxious - but I don't want the whole world to know about my treatment problems... Anyway, I got through that, had to work late and was in a rush to get to "friend"s 40th party. Well, I arrived (not last) to the meal in restaurant, and she had clearly planned seating and stuff. She knows about my treatment issues, when I first started all this she was incredibly supportive, but has drifted away over the past year, with problems of her own (marriage break-up, getting together with new girlfriend, being diagnosed as peri-menopausal). I have tried to be there for her, but when she left her husband and moved in with girlfriend last year she sent e-mails saying 'don't call me, I'm not ready to talk to people yet', so I left things at just a card for Christmas, hope you're happy in new home etc and another in the new year. Then the e-mail about her birthday, so I thought fine - be nice to go and catch up etc. Anyway, I was sat miles from everyone I know and next to the only pregnant person in the room - and heavily pregnant as well (due end of April). I managed ok, but I just get worn down by it, and then cross with myself that I can't cope better. Two friends (no need for quote marks for them) came up to me after and said 'ohmygod are you ok?'. Couldn't get to sleep for ages - trying to work out if she (a) as forgotten about me and my IF (b) thinks I can/should be able to cope better than I am able to at the moment or (c) if I over analyse everything... Couldn't sleep when I got home, then didn't get up till after noon, hence up and wide wake now. 

Sorry for such a 'me' post. I have more personals to do, but I will leave this post here so you can ignore my whinging if you want to. 

Hope everyone is well
love
Elinor xx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello again folks!

Firstly, Sonia - i am so sorry. You poor thing - I cannot imagine how awful this must be for you. I hope DH is taking care of you, and that you are giving yourself time to deal with all the feelings you must be going through - or the numbness that often comes first. We are thinking of you, and are here for you whenever you need us.   

Ali - sorry that you are having problems with taking donor sperm abroad. I know I use donor sperm, but have not been abroad yet so never hit that set of problems. I do know that if you are wanting a different donor a lot of women on the singles thread have used the European Sperm Bank - there are donors on there who will do ID release (you can only import to uk clinics if they will, but I think you can use at other european clinics whether they do ID release or not). Obviously, if you have DP sample then it makes sense to go to the Lister again. I hope things will work out wherever you end up cycling - and maybe the sunshine will stay here so you won't miss not going to Turkey!

Malini - sorry you had such a horrible follow-up experience. I know they can be grim. I felt down after mine, even though I had already decided I wasn't going to be going for more treatment THERE - when they said they wouldn't offer it it still felt like a slap in the face. It does not mean that it won't work though - look at Little Jen's sister - they said she'd need donor eggs and it worked fine for her. Find somewhere that treat you like a human being - you deserve the best.  

Sam - sorry you are feeling down too. It is hard when you feel like you are telling doctors stuff they should be the experts in, and when they say things that make you feel like you have done something wrong. You haven't, and the logical part of you knows that, but sometimes even when the head knows what it does the heart is still hurting. Sending   to you. I would also say that after my first failed cycle my acupuncturist said that waiting six months to try again was what she would recommend, because in chinese medicine even if a miscarriage is early they reckon it takes a lot out of you - the life force energy that you use to make a baby can't be 'topped up' that quickly, even if you physically recover fast. Maybe your FSH is still recovering from your miscarriage last year - it is less than six months ago. (but it happened!! so it is possible).

Kate - nobody who knows what IF is about would have anything but praise for you making the decision to go for DE. It will be your baby however it gets here! And I have also had this discussion with friends - most have been positive, but that's probably only because I am having the discussion with friends who know what I have been through (and not all of them). So many people are just ignorant about the whole thing - they don't understand but don't even know that they don't understand, so it is not your job to educate them. When you have your beautiful baby (or babies!) then if you want to (and feel strong enough) you can tell them how they came to be, but who else you tell is up to you. I am glad you have told us, and I for one support you 100%.  Hope your x-ray results bring a solution to your knee problems.

Sparklet - hello there! I am NOT an expert, but would say that if 3-4 eggs are possible then at 27 you have a much better chance that they will make good strong embryos than you would have at 37!! And one is all you need, it really is. Fingers corrsed you get enough with your next cycle. 

Saffa - Hi to another new poster. I can understand that with only one ovary you might panic more easily - but 6 antral follicles is a nice number, if it were matched in a second ovary you would be a great candidate. Yes, you can get follies that don't contain eggs, but you can also (less frequently) get follies that have two eggs in. It sometimes happens that you get more developing, and also sometimes happens that some 'fade away' or fail to keep up with the lead ones. You never know till you go through the cycle. But I would be pretty confident with 6 that (a) there are likely to be others there potentially hiding behind those 6, and (b) that you will get a response good enough to go to ET if you respond to the stimulation drugs ok. Let us know how it goes - I will be sending   and  .

Anne - sorry to hear about poor Holly cat. Hope she is getting plenty of attention (am sure she is!) - and haven't you trained her to fetch your keys when you lock yourselves out? Or does she just curl up somewhere cosy and ignore all the fuss of you getting neighbours to help you break in to your own home?

Purple - can't quite believe that you have 11 peesticks!! Hope you manage to hold off using them for a while yet. And    that your little embryos are snuggling in nicely.

Nix - hope you manage to sort the CV - and thanks for making me laugh so much about your poo situation. Hope prune juice helps now that you have a water supply!!

Zuri - since I am posting this early morning you now only have two days to go!! Hope you are holding out ok, and that DH is being helpful and supportive (as much as he is able - he has planned to be around with just you over the Easter weekend... )

WW - glad your hubby has seen the light and you are not having to share him with father-in-law. Iron pills are pretty effective, but they can cause either constipation or diarrhoea - taking with vit c helps absorption, so swig with orange juice not coffee (tea and coffee both hinder absorption). Iron is in red meat, leafy greans, lentils and beans and apricots as well, but the pills can help you pick up quickly. Anaemia can make you more susceptible to infections and things - so doesn't help you recover from the cystitis. Hope you are doing ok!

Anna - I really hope your af pitches up so you can start treatment!! The one time you want it to show, it never does....

Little Jen - please you got flowers. Hope he is starting to be a bit more grown up about it!! You know you have us whatever....

Rachel - hello - not sure if I have posted to you before. with AMH it depends what scale they are measuring you on, and on some 9.94 is not low. Some clinics use older data, and say 15 and above is 'normal', but others (using better data) are saying over 5 is normal. you have had 3 cycles, and on one you had a good response. the others you have had eggs to collect and they have produced embryos, so I would say check out what other clinics would do differently; ask yours lots of questions (it could be that the first cycle they assumed you would produce more because of your age, so really although that wasn't a great response they weren't treating you as you need so you shouldn't let that one persuade you that it is not worthwhile). Which clinic are you at? Have you had more than one  look at you/ give you information? A second (and third!) opinion can be very helpful, even if it just reinforces your confidence in the clinic you chose first.

Tracey, Pixie, Lainey, Fishy, Lightweight, Miranda, Beachy, Maz, LauraB and everyone else I have missed    
Hope you are all well.
Love and all good wishes
Elinor xx
ps promise I am off to bed now!


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

sonia   I'm so sorry hun I can only imagine how devastated you must be feeling sending big   to you both xxx

thanks to you all for your replies re my amh, something I need to look into I think!!! LJ thanks for you pm too

I've been back in work this and i work shifts so finding it hard to get time to post, wish I didn;t have to work at all!!!


Hope everyones ok xxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Elinor - lovely long thoughtful post as usual! you are a star! how do you do it, you are a hard act to follow  Sorry you had a weird night out with your old friend, it does sound very odd how she has been especially as she understands and knows your situation xx

Morning everyone else hope you are all having a nice weekend

Well i am on frenzied knicker watch! I know my period is coming and half expected it to be here this morning - last time it was 2 days before OTD in the morning so I am a few hours so far over last times appearance but not getting hopes up! I feel like I am going nutty I have remained relatively chilled so far on 2WW but its reaching major nerves now!! I have been spring cleaning and sorting out cupboards draws etc... in the attempt to try and take my mind off it but as you all know there really is nothing to take your mind off it all!! arghhh

Purps how are you doing? xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello girlies

Anne, Lightweight and Wazycat - I had a lovely day yesterday and it was fab to meet you all. You won't believe what happened to me on the way home!!! I only ran out of petrol right up on the top of Saddleworth Moors...aggghhh!!! I have never done that in all my 18 years of driving, stoooppppid stooopppidd girl!! I saw the light start flashing and thought right I'll get off at the next junction, but unfortuantely for me that junction never came and little Macy Grey came to a grinding halt. I had to call Green Flag out to rescue a very forlorn female!! 

Purple - Hope you are ok and not going to   in your 2WW. Have a nice day with Anne xx

Beachy - how was Alex's birthay meal? Hope you had a fab night chick xxx

Suzie – yeah you wouldn’t believe it but my friend had her twins through IVF so she SHOULD know better than anybody how isolating this whole IF business is and that she should have just invited me and let me make excuses if I couldn’t handle it. I felt wretched after our conversation.
I agree 100% with the whole Egg quality thing, on both my last fresh cycle and this FET in Feb my embryo’s were both Grade 1 and I still got the old Egg quality speech from my consultant at our follow up.

Elinor – OMG how bl**dy insensitive. You did so well to last the distance. You should not have been put in that position by your friend  

LadyVerte – Whoo Hoo!! Glad you’re cycling again. Fingers crossed that the LP is the one for you Mrs xxxxxx

Wing Wing   You do make me chuckle matey. Little Molly can have two birthdays then like the queen. 
As for H and I have also taken his D away from the front too, hope he’s shaped up and decided to stand up to his father. If not you are more than welcome to come and join us at Easter xx

Zuri   Glad that DH has got his priorities right and is staying put for you. I am sure you’ll be too busy celebrating to go skiing anyways xx 

Sam – Hope you are feeling brighter. We were saying exactly the same thing yesterday, people are always so quick to judge and add their two penneth, nobody will ever understand the decisions and processes (and lots of pain along the way) that we go through unless they’ve been through it themselves

LJ – That’s men for you. They have to have their little wobbles. I am sure that he’ll be fine now, they just go into panic mode!! Hope you are feeling ok and getting looked after xx

Malini – How are you today chicky??

Pix – We missed you yesterday xx

Fishy – Oh chuck, I am sorry. Nasty bl**dy AF

Steph – Thanks for the update hun, you are a star xxx

Sonia   I am so very sorry honey. There is nothing that I can say as I don’t have any words. I am thinking about you xx

Ali – Hope you are ok matey. You are having a rough time of it hey!! Sending you a massive   

Sparklet – Hi and welcome to the thread. Not heard of Norditrophin but I am sure one of the other lovely ladies will have xx

Lainey – How you doing sweetheart? I think a bit of counselling will help if you’re feeling low (no surprise why chick!!!)  

Hello Tracey,Miranda,  Maz, LauraB, Jess, Rose, Kate, Nix, and anybody that I might have missed 

Sarah xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Girls

Well I've had a good day so far, we bought salads and cakes from a lovely take away and had a nice picnic in the park... it was so nice to be out.  Last night DH and I went to the movies to see "Knowing", I'm not going to recommend it.  It was a bit scarey and voilent, which I feel a bit fragile to watch these days, but the story was going along ok up until the "($&*&*"&$ ending, which was really naff.  I can't believe Nicolas Cage read the script and agreed to that!

Swinny - Hi! Very glad to hear you girls had a great meet up - very funny that you ran out of petrol, the funny side it's sound like you already see too.  I've come close sooo many times but touch wood it hasn't happened to me yet... I really do leave it to the last ounze sometimes though.  I just don't get these consultants sometimes, you had Grade 1 eggs - so why the egg quality speech? Honestly I think they just pick up our files on the walk down the coridor to meet us, then improvise whatever speech comes to mind on the spot.  I have never once felt someone was looking at me as an individual case.

Elinor - such a lovely warm long post from you as usual.  You'd make a great counsellor.  

Zuri - oh, it's so close.  I can only imagine how stressed you must feel waiting.    



Hi Suzi, Kate, Purple & Rachel , and hi to the rest of the gang who are hopefully too busy having a wonderful weekend in the sunshine to be stuck to their screens.

xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Purps - thanks for sharing. I feel a little better now. I'll be on teh exact same protocol.

Elinor - Please don't apologise for expressing how you feel. That's why we are all here. Your friend was amazingly insensitive. I think I would be really   . This IF journey is so hard. It really brings out every sore point or unresolved issue that would usually not surface. Its such a continual battle to keep things in perspective. Hang in there! I'm sure being placed next to a very pregnant woman when would have thrown me. I think its important and shows strength to recognise our limits and stick within them. i find that I'm ok within my own little bubble - its when others intrude like my friend's text message and photo of her new little baby that I can't take it. I hope your friend was being unintentionally insensitive but that was an awful thing to do.

Zuri - Hang in there! Its not long now. The end bit of the 2ww is so hard. I'm impressed that you have been so constructive - spring cleaning.

Sarah - what a pain running out of petrol! Well your story really confirms my theory re egg quality.

Sam - well done you! Its not easy to pick yourself up when you're feeling down but you're doing it. 

Malini - I hope you're feeling better  

LJ - I hope DP is spoiling you with lots of attention, flowers, etc.  

Anne - how are things going with the scan, etc.? Have a good trip.

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon my lovlies 

Im having a cant be arsed day 2day     in the fact that i cant be arsed to do anything apart from eat cake and chocolate.  We were going to go to hoo farm today so that i could feed a new born lamb (somthing i've always wanted to do, sad i know ) but our furbaby was poorly yesterday and i wasnt sure if he would be better today and was unsure about whether to go or not.  So anyway, he is better but we have still not gone, cos dh prefers to do sod all and watch football instead.  So im doing sod all as well apart from eating cake and chocs.  Im fed up of never doing anything nice or going anywhere as a couple, unless of course it includes his family or his friend lee.  Perhaps i have pmt today  

Elinor huge      hunny, cannot believe how insensitive eople can be sometimes.   

Hi suzie sam swinny rachel purps zuri anne mallini tracey steph hazelnut almond fishy nix pix lucy juicy lj and everyone else, im gonna have a little kip and then perhaps more chocolate

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sarah- Noooo hunny, running out of petrol is the worst thing. I have done it twice      
It was so lovely yesterday hun, I had a brilliant day.  

LW & Cat- ... and it was lovely to meet you both yesterday too. had a great time. LW- I hope poor Victor or Vincent recovered, bless him         

Purps-     , yep, felt like I'd known you forever too hun, was lovely to meet up.  

Pix- How's your weekend hun?  

Kate- Hi babe, I had PMT last week and I was FURIOUS and LIVID for the early part of the week. Eating choc will help hun but maybe DH needs a nudge to get him out the house?  

Elinor- Sorry about your night out hun    Holly is Ok thanks, it's just something that she has to live with bless her 

  Beachy, Donkey, Zuri, Suzie, Malini, WW, LJ, Jess, Miranda, Laura, Steph, Rachel, Sonia, Tracey, Fishy, Nix, Sam, Ali

I took my first Letrozole this morning so I am officially on the rollercoaster again girls  
Day 3 scan tomorrow at 11.30 then fingers crossed I will start my stimms tomorrow night 

I am cooking a stew       for when Jas gets home from his course... he's really enjoyed it and has learnt loads so hopefully he wil be ready to take his exam after Turkey and be a qualified CCNA man   

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

oh kate - I've been eating lots of chocolate today too - I'm so so naughty.  I ate chocolate cake yesterday too, and carrot the day before.    Sorry DH is not up for doing fun couple things. You know I don't think it's just your DH, I think it's a male vs female thing.  We girls like "little outings", and men seem to only like outings if they include friends and a pub, or would rather watch TV (preferably sport) or surf the web.   My DH has to be dragged out as well, but over the years hes learned to do it sometimes to make me happy. So I'm not complaining too much. Some weekends though, honestly I have to remind myself that if I drag him out when he's really not in the mood that he's horrid to be with anyway, so when he's like that I need to learn I'm best to go out and enjoy myself without him.

Anne -  .  Starting stims tomorrow, how exciting      . Have a nice stew petal.

Feeling very quilty about my horrid diet.  I'm really not forcing this down anyone elses throat, it's important to me alone.  I know some people think it's fine to eat and drink what you like when your ttc (and have fertility probs), and they maybe right, but I don't think it's right for me. I know when I seriously did my blood sugar balancing diet last year (so no sugar or white carbs) that my FSH came right down to 5 for the time I was doing it. I fell off the wagon Dec, Jan, Feb, and my FSH has been over 40!  Ok it may have nothing to do with it and just be a random coincidence, but I want to know I gave myself the best possible chance, so I'm not feeling very proud of myself. I know several nutrionists who believe to balance hormones you need to balance blood sugar, so I'm not proud of myself for being so weak.

SOOOO, tomorrow I'm starting my diet again.  We are going away for Easter weekend, so I'm really hoping I can stick to it for 4 days!!!! (I find it too hard when I'm not home).   4 days, I can diet for 4 days can't I?  That's it, that's all your going to hear from me for the next four days ok is how great I've been at sticking to my diet


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sam - good luck with ur diet hun, i will defo start a new diet when i have finished my walnut whips (all the cakes finished already )

Anne - hi sweetheart, good luck for starting the stimms    glad jason's feeling better too  We have got roast chicken for tea if either of us can be ared to shove it in the oven


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Kate - I'd say enjoy the chocs mmmmmh. I'm trying to stay away from them and its soo hard. Walnut whips mmmmhs yum!

Anne - that is so fab!    Good luck I really hope and   that this all goes well for you.

Sam - I reaaally cna sympathise. I'm trying for my next cycle (which is imminent   ) to stick to the 'endo' diet - so  no wheat, diary, coffee, chocolate or alcohol. I'm on day 2  . I've been reading Dr Beers book and it seems that endo causes/related to immune issues which can interfere with implantation and egg quality. I look at this rationally I think given how much I want a baby this should be easy but its not, the anxiety sends me straight to chocolate. Perhaps we can try be strong together  . I'm with you - if this doesn't work I want to be able to say that I did everything I could. It is hard to kick the sugar habit though but I'm hoping that will all get easier with time.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Kate - 'get dh to give you a prod'


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sobroody - the only type of prod i get from dh lately is to fetch him another lager hun      

Im switching between here and ebay at the mo as am getting me some errrmmm new larger clothes as cannot seem to lose ay weight whatsoever - and no idea why - oh hang on - chocs cakes lager and jd - errrrr yep theres why     So im getting me some cheap size 14 tops and jeans and stuff cos i cant even be arsed to go shopping.    What is wrong with me?


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

Before I say anything Sonia - I am so, so sorry. My heart hurts for you. This life is so cruel and unfair. 

I have just spent an engrossing hour reading 6 pages of your chat, stories, insights and advice - you're all amazing and strong. This is my last post for a week - there is a deep anxiety brewing about being apart from you all and FEAR that I'll never catch up when I return. I am off for a cheeky week of Spring sunshine in La Palma (Canary Islands) on Monday. Woohoo. I hope I can forget IF, or at least let it go, and be a little like pre-IF me for a change.

Ali - That's so rubbish about the sperm abroad issues. All these hurdles make believing we can get over to the other side harder and harder to believe. Here's hoping you can either find a way around it or the Lister take care of you PROPERLY.

Anna - The Socialist in me feels sick that I have had to spend money and go private but also tells me, 'I told you so! Private medicine is all the Emperor's Clothes.' Hope your AF arrives soon and you can get on with it.

Anne - Wow, wow, wow - you're off. I am so excited and hopeful for you. Sorry about the key the saga - of the little stressors can be hard - but so glad you met up with the others and had a nice day out. I felt your hugs you sent me and feel much, much brighter.

Elinor - I am sorry about your friend and table sitting thoughtlessness - sounds like she has focused on her woes and life changes and forgotten that life is troubling for all of us in some way or another. Dealing with ordinary life is tough enough that we don't need people in the know to trip us up on top of things. Plus it was a tough day with going back to work. I am a trustee for a charity and have just admitted to the Board why I have been so useless about being there lately and I HATED feeling obliged to share such an intimate concern. Human beings are fallible and we all need to be treated with a degree of sensitivity.

Kate - I love can't be arsed days but do hate it when my dh won't budge (there's nothing wrong with you - life is tough and the Internet was created to make it better). He has just spent the afternoon screaming at the TV and thank g-d his team won as otherwise he would have sulked all night. How tedious it is... I will keep an eye on Turkey, like you have suggested, and I have also started some serious DE investigations of my own. I echo what's been said: a DE baby will be your baby b/c you'll be his/her/their mum!!

Mir - Life is throwing you hassle in heap loads - I am sorry. I know Mr Dooley b/c my earthy, patronising former acu sent me to him (he moonlights at the Lister - but not in the IVF unit and also at another hospital in Wimbledon) so that he would assure me that I would get pregnant naturally and to stay away from IF treatment. Between the two of them I stayed away for 2 years when truthfully my E2 levels should have rung alarm bells much earlier on .... grrr.

Pix - Oh darling woman, I am sorry I made you cry. I too feel like an alien and so want to be normal again (not that I was ever entirely but I was doing a pretty good impression). You've made so many changes in your life since your first go so I really think it is reasonable to believe that your response could be much, much better this time.

Purple - Thank you for your cheerful, positive message. I need to focus on what can happen and leave these negative doctors to stew in their own dismal stats. Hope you are lapping up the attn of your PUPO status at home.

Saffa - hi!!!

Sam - I appreciate your story about Mr G very much. I have had okay appts with him - but he never made me feel great tbh - and last time I saw him I asked if any staff at the ARGC had had IF problems - nope - so I told him well than you don't have a clue. I hear you on the diet. I have fallen off the wagon and it is hard. Wishing you well with your renewed efforts - don't beat yourself up - you wobbled and now you are back.

Sarah - Your story about egg quality struck a chord with me. It is human nature, and true for men particularly, to want to explain things and your grade 1 embies were great and that doc had not read his notes or engaged his brain.

Sparklet - Oh, it is grim to be told you're challenging. Especially when you have probably had loads of 'you're young, don't stress comments' too. I don't know about the drug you were asking about but welcome you here to let off steam. This site has restored a ***** of my sanity.

Suzie - I agree with you follow-ups are awful and need to be dealt with carefully. I have not had a good one at any of the clinics. Despite that I am feeling much better thank you 

WW - I hear you!! I want a dr who makes me feel like s/he cares about me (even if it is an act). Thank you for your cuddles. I do feel like you care from me. It is amazing that a cyber chatroom can demonstrate more concern than a breathing 3D dr who I am paying to be interested in me!

Zuri - Oh the 2ww pain. I feel for you. I hope you got your BBQ and have managed to distract yourself somehow - but it is nearly impossible in my opinion. I don't test either. I can't handle the whole sad scenario but I really, really hope it is becomes a happy one for you.

I am knackered now and I still have not said hi to Nix, LJ, Almond, Ally, Beachie, Tracey, Hazelnut, Fish, Rachel, Jo, and so many more. I do care about you all despite my rubbish memory. 

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Malini- Have a WONDERFUL pre IF week away hun. Lots of love  

Kate- You crack me up


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mallini - have a lovely holiday hunny im soooooo jealous  Canary islands will be lovely i would just love a week away somewhere hot and sunny.  

Anne - our chicken never quite reached the oven, tho i have bought 3 tops and 2prs of combats off ebay     Is ur stew done petal?  We will prob just have a sandwich later or maybe some more chocolate


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

When I mentioned his name to staff at the Lister, they visibly screwed up their features, Malini! I think he's a bit of an eejit. An overpaid one at that. But he has his fans... 


Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

BTW: Any room in that suitcase?

Have a lovely holiday.  

Anne - you packed a few bikinis for your tx hols?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Mira- I will pack my cossie and a bikini yes, there is a spa and pool etc but it won't be   enough to sunbathe  
Could do with some sunshine on my pasty bod at the mo   x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello my lovelies,

Hope everyone enjoyed the sunny weekend.

Anne: Woo hoo!!! I can't believe it's all happening! Well done on booking your flight. £99   is a great price! I've been flying to /from Turkey for the last 10 years and never came across a ticket less than £180. 
Loads of luck for your scan tomorrow honey - will be thinking of you.   

Sam: You sound much happier today - I don't like seeing you low.   We watched Knowing last week and thought exactly the same thing. What an ending to a film - waste of money!   

Malini:   Thanks lovely. Enjoy Canaries! I could do with a bit of sunshine/sea combo myself but no holiday for me until June  

Elinor: Sorry your friend has been so insensitive. She obviously doesn't deserve your close friendship. I have friends like her and I only tend to see them on certain occasions e.g bday etc. and even that is too much!

Mir: I'm planning on going to Turkey in May for the tx. I booked 2 weeks from 9th May so hoping AF will behave and those dates will work for me. I'm really sorry to hear you are having to wait for NHS to get Robert's hand treated. It must be very frustrating for you and DH.   Hope they get their bum in gear soon.

Kate: You and your walnut whips!   

Zuri:    for a BFP for you. Not long left hon - bit more spring cleaning (nothing too heavy duty though!   )and you will be there.  

Swinny:   at you running out of petrol. Sorry I know it's not funny but it is once everthing is sorted. I did the same thing on a few occasions   

Purps: How are you doing sweets   I had a text from Ally yesterday. She was not happy cos it had rained non stop for 4 days   and forecast said more of the same. She said it wasn't possible to go anywhere or do anything cos rain was too heavy. Bless her but later on I had another text which was much more positive as the reain slowed to light shower. It's [email protected]@dy typical to rain when you go on holiday isn't it!   Our poor darling  

DH & I've just had our usual Sunday roast   . It was lovely! We are about to have our puddings now - life can't get any better than this  

Just read the news about Madonna losing her fight to adopt Mercy. Does anyone else think this is great news?! I hate the fact celebs go and grab any kid they want while so many other people wait for years to adopt a child.

Pix xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Evening ladies, 

Just a quickie as lost is about to start, oh DH has just paused it bless him

Elinor    to your insensitive friend!!!! I feel for you hunny, friends with little one's I can deal with but none IF ladies with BUMPS just kill me, IF ladies with Bumps make me so happy, but those that have no idea just tear out my soul (about the pee sticks, only have 5&1 so 6 which is bad enough!!! but not 11 hunny)

Anne again hunny it was SO SO SO lovely to see you! You're even lovelier in person(if that's possible) DH says hello!

Pix hunny, not long till you go again then hun!! Thanks for update on "Our poor Darling" Sending her so much hugs through the atmosphere feel sure she must feel some of them ! I'm with you on the madonna thing! does money equate to a good upbringing for that child! - not in my book!

Zuri not long now hunny! Hope you are OK hun, Tuesday will soon be here! what time's your blood test?

Swinny bless you running out of petrol! And up there on that motorway of all places!!! I've not done that (YET) but come pretty close as I have a countdown in miles on mine and it's read 1 mile left before now! Not good as diesel and you cannot let them run out!

Mir Blo0dy Dr's !! Can't believe you've waited so long! but Well done on getting the cheif exec's mobile! Go Mir,what a mum!!!

Kate   

Malini Enjoy your holiday sweetie

Hi So broody Suzie & Sam   

Off now to let DH unpause the TV, just to let you know he took me around John Lewis this afternoon and he fell in love withh the I Candy Pear Double buggy! So just need to produce him the twins now! No pressure of course  

Love & Hugs

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi purps - hope ur enjoying lost


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kate I really don't know why either me or DH watch it!!!! It frustrates the hell out of both of us!!

To be honest I can't wait till the final series comes and finishes! 

It's like a car crash, just got to watch!

How are you chickie?

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie -

Purps -  at your DH and the iCandy Pear - did they have an iCandy Apple there? - is the single version of the Pear (and what we have chosen for our bubs - picking it up this week  ) see http://www.icandyuk.com/products.php?id=apple for details (just in case you don't end up with two  though of course I hope you do!    )

Lots of love to everybody else 

xxxxxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!!

God i'm totally behind wiht everyone!

Purp - Only 7 days til test!!! Ohhhhh so excited... blasts are such a rare thing on this thread! How you feeling?

Anne - you must be off VERY soon!  

What else is happening

I've been out with mates getting drunk most of the weekend! Fab!


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening all (except those sensible enough to be in bed by now!) Feeling much better today after all my moans yesterday - thank you all for your kind words. I'm trying to stay zen about things, and today the nice weather and a good long stroll helped.

Anne - your first day of treatment!!  for this cycle!

Malini - Hope you have a great holiday, and don't worry about keeping up with this thread - just enjoy a week of 'normality'. 

Kate - love the idea of a 'can't be ars*d day' - but that's mostly what i did with being signed off for three weeks, so can't justify more days like that for a while. And nothing but chocolate - well, I have to wait till next weekend (gave it up for lent), but that sounds more fun than the sugar balancing diet Sam is trying. I have got quite a few Easter gifts in - for people I won't see until the week after - I may have to make more purchases nearer the time as I scoff the lot for my breakfast on Easter Sunday . Anyway, your knee must be stopping you from getting as much exercise at the moment, so just take it easy for a while.

Suzie - hope your endo diet makes things feel better. I can manage to diet but only for a few months at a time - struggle with giving up chocolate and sweet things long term, although the rest of my diet is pretty healthy. I might try to get the De Beers book, but I just worry it will give me a whole lot more things to worry might be going wrong. Have you found it helpful, generally?

Sam - I am impressed at your plans for dieting - and please feel free to tell us all how it is going every day, if that makes it easier to stick to it! I really hope it helps with the FSH - it makes sense to give it a try!

Swinny/Sarah - sorry you ran out of petrol, and no it isn't stupid, it is just unlucky! Glad you had fun meeting up - I wish I didn't live so far away....

Pixie - do you have holidays planned for June, or is that just the earliest you will be able to get away after treatment etc? I don't mind waiting for sunny summer hols (ok so I have time off work after next week, but only visiting family so no exciting trips) as long as we have weather like today and the end of last week.... I think sunshine just makes people feel better.

Purps - sorry I must have misread your post - you only have 6 pee sticks!  That is very restrained!! Please don't use them yet - but even if you start tomorrow you have waited till week 2 of the 2ww, which is impressive. Hope you are managing to stay sane, and I am still so impressed that you have two strong blasts in there!! Were you following any different diet/ supplement regimes this time?

Steph - Hope you and purps can meet up when you both have your fruit salad prams! Sounds like you are getting ready for having little one with you and being super-organised! 

Laura - hope you enjoyed your wild weekend - sounds like fun.

Zuri - hope you are holding out ok on the 2ww, and really really keeping everything crossed that af has stayed away this time.       

Fishy, Beachy, Miranda, Nix, Ali, Ally, Hazlenut, Almond, Lightweight and everyone else I have forgotten - hope you were out enjoying sunshine today and that the week to come brings you all nearer to your goals - whatever they are for this week, month or year. 
love and best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Steph    DH said to me last night even if we get one we can have the apple!!! He's fallen for the I candy 100% So good choice hun!! They are so lovely hey!! Bet you cannot wait till you get to play with yours!!

Hey laura, go girl getting drunk all weekend! bet you had a fab time! I feel lucky to have blasts! Just so hope it works, feeling less positive today though as killer sore boobs have gone   but trying to just remember that being up and down is just all part of this 2 ww business! Felt so positive last week! But hanging on to the fact that hey! look how far we have got!!!!

AF is due before test date so guess i'll know anyway before test day Sat!

Elinor, get in that Zen zone hunny, and I have no desire to test as yet, so will hope that stays the same for next few days   

Had mad dream last night that did test with a digital one that came up miscarry    honestly I'm sure it's just the cyclogest but have been having the wierdest dreams!! I remember in my dream reading the instructions and telling DH that's not an option!!    in my dream I convinced myself that it meant I was pregnant and the levels were just lower than they should be?!?!?!? Driving myself nutty even in my dreams

Hugs to everyone else

Sxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I lost my baby.  

I started spotting slightly on Saturday afternoon and called the doc who said to rest.  Then in the middle of the night I started bleeding more heavily and was in a lot of pain so we went to the hospital.  The doc was really nice, said I was probably miscarrying, that it happens etc.  My urine pregnancy test at the hospital was negative.  (FYI - the doc didn't think much of the pregnancy tests they have at the hospital)

I have virtually stopped bleeding now but my boobs don't feel sore any more and I know my baby is gone.  I have to to an HPT in a couple of days to confirm. 

DP and I had sorted everything out the previous night and he was wonderful.  We both cried - he had some racking sobs and I just wept all day yesterday.

My baby died; I am devastated.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LJ I am so so so sorry - I am lost for words


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh LJ hunny!!      

There are no magic words that will make you feel better hunny, just take care of yourself and DP and I'm sure he will take care of you! 

And know that we are all here for you, wishing things were different, life can just be so damn cruel at times

Love and big hugs

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LJ - just replied on the other thread, then came here and saw what you've been through. I'm so sorry.

The hospital tests do require a high HCG and are very fallible. But I'm thinking you know that and know what's happened in your heart. Hope you're off work and giving yoursdlf a bit of time - take care of yourself.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

LJ - I am so sorry for you hon.  This is so very sad.    We are all here for you  

love to everyone else - just off to work and will catch up properly later.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ -    
The words can't describe how very sorry I am for you and DP.
Please take care honey - sending you lots of   

Pix xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi - think this cycle is over for me x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuri.  Have you started bleeding ? 

LJ.  I am so sorry, words can't help, nothing but time can ease the pain.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri what’s wrong hon? Are you bleeding?

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

started spotting and i am due on today so too much of a coincidence, we know our own bodies and know its the usual start to period coming - blood test tomorrow


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Zuri hunny, i know you've had a little bit of blood but it aint over yet hunny! 

         it settles and the blood test tomorrow surprises you!

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri:    sorry hon but I hope you are wrong!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

LJ -     I'm hoping the HPT proves them wrong! Any chance of some blood tests honey?  Just to be sure? Lainey's story has really made me feel that beta HCG tests are the only way to know for certain!

And the same goes for you Zuri honey, I have everything crossed that tomorrow's blood test proves you wrong    

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks all.

nix - i know betas are the only way to know for sure but i know my baby has gone; the bleeding is just like a nomral period now - too much for a tiny one to have survived.  The doc also asked if i had noticed anything white pass and when i got home i saw a tiny white bean shaped thing so i think i saw the sac.  I can feel my baby ebbing away from my body; i only wish it could leave my heart so easily.  i cannot describe this pain.

zuri - i hope you are wrong.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuri.  I hope you are wrong.

Sorry I haven't been around.  Max has chicken pox - not that that has been an excuse as we haven't been able to go out.

I find if I haven't had time to post for a while it is too daunting to catch up and respond to everything that has been going on.

It sounds like those of you who met up had a great time. Except Sarah running out of petrol - that is always my worst nightmare.

Anne.  I can't believe how quickly your tx has come round.  Good luck.

Elinor.  I am glad you are feeling a bit brighter.  I can't believe your insensitive friend.  I think people get so wrapped up in their own lives that they don't think how you might be feeling.  I have given up choc for lent too.  I wish lent ended on easter Friday rather than the Sunday.  I will be having a cream egg for my first chocolate hit.  Not sure what after that.

Purple.  Not long until OTD now.  It is so hard to keep positve the whole time.  I did laugh at your dream about your pg test.  

Laura.  Glad you had a fun weekend with your mates. How was looking after chiplets with a hangover 

Steph.  I can't believe you are already at the stage buying stuff, your pg has gone so quickly.  I am glad you are enjoying it now rather than leaving to the last minute and being too uncomfortable to enjoy going round the shops.  

Pix. When is ally due back?

LJ.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LJ I am so sorry I can't imagine the pain, thinking of you x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ     for you babe!   

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG - LJ, I am so so sorry.  This is terrible news  . 

Zuri -  I hope u r wrong.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

LJ - I'm so sorry sweetheart. Words seems so inadequate, take your time to grieve for your loss and we're always here. Lots of love x

Zuri - I really hope you're wrong sweetie, got everything crossed for you

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my god- LJ, I am so so SO gutted for you, I don't know what to say hun. god.
   

Z- lets hope it's not bad news hun   

I feel gutted for my lovely friends


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Girls I am now getting a bit confused

I have convinced myself its over well because it just never bloody happens and as i had a tiny hint of spotting this morning on due on date along with period pains i just assumed but regular knicker watch all day has resulted in no other signs! driving myself mad but at same time refuse to test as i bloody hate them - I know its coming i just don;t know why its messing me about so much

So this morning when i inserted the pessary with the pipette thingy when i took it out it showed a feint smudge of brown and then nothing since (sorry tmi!) was awake most of night couldn't sleep plus heavy period pains

God this last bit is just the hardest

x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuri.  If I were you I would put yourself out of your misery and do an HRT.

Just off out to the woods for a walk as we are going stir crazy indoors - I assume Max can't give anyone chickpox if we go outside,


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

not unless the get really up close and personal Tracey   enjoy the woods

Zuri, might be worth doing rather than another sleepless night hunny

Anne hun! we need some positivity on here today after LJ's sad news! come on sweetie share!!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks Purps  

Right girls , I have 6 follies today, where did they spring from eh?     

Start injecting tonight    

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne!!!! wow!!! first purps and now you! this is amazing news and has put a big smile on my face   well done - this one is gonna work for you xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep I think 6 follies is a V V V Good omen!!! 

            

Well done Anne hunny, 

Just off out to post office catch you all later!!

Zuri, stay calm, this is not over for you hunny

Sxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - you have made me smile my first smile of today!!  Thank you! 

Today I am going to:

1. put my washing on the line

2. do the washing up

3. have a shower or bath and change my PJs

I know it doesn't sound too ambitious but when you are dissolving in tears every few minutes, these things are hard!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne that's great news!       

LJ:   

Tracey: Enjoy your walk. Not sure when Ally is back hon but I'm guessing it's this week some time.

Purps & Zuri   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh LJ-  

Pix, Purps, Tracey, Z


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

zuri - i had spotting from test day to 13 weeks!  Brown blood is old blood too... implantation!! Af pains are also normal.  DO A TEST!!  

LJ - I understand your heartache.  I think your list is pretty ambitious hon.  Add some cuddles and chocolate to the list too.

Anne - GO girl!!    I had 6 andrals too!  You can come back with chippers too!

Purp - 6 more days to go... will you be testing early??


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Anne - well done see you will be stimming too! and also have 6 antral follicles well so do I and I really hope I respond this time round and on day 4 (take 4th inject tonight) and am not really feeling much    Let me know how you get on - will be following your updates on here.

Soniax


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

LJ - This is so devastating! I am so sorry you are experiencing this.      You have been such a ray of hope on this thread for a ll of us. I just hope we can do the same for you. I'm very much a list and post-it notes kinda person. So your survival list for the day makes complete sense to me. I've certainly made similar lists when I've been in a bad way.  

Zuri  Like everyone else I'm hoping you are wrong and its not the end    

Love
Suzie


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Anne - 6 follies      ! Wonderful!

Elinor - Dr Beer's book is quite a hefty read. I know what you mean though about not wanting to have new things to worry about. I've only read bits of it in an attempt to avoid worry overload. I've decided that if this next cycle fails then I will def have some immune testing - its quite expensive as well. I've picked up bits from the book like studies of the effects of lycopene (found in tomatoes) - reducing adhesions in one study by 30%. So I have been drinking tomator juice everyday. At the very least it won't hurt. I've decided to be kind to my self and eliminate wheat, etc, as much as possible but I'm not going to beat myself up about the odd bit.

I hope everyone's day is going well. I'm back at work - my first week after having a year off to take care of my mum. Here I am on fertility friends  . Oh well soon I'll be really busy. Anyway better get back to it.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for all your good luck wishes my lovlies    

I am having scans and bloods on Thursday & Friday morning and then a scan on Saturday with no bloods as the lab is closed  
Romina said they don't do scans on Sundays at Jinny unless emergency so I have opted to have an extra one here to be safe. She said if follies were too big they will get a doc in when I land as and emergency  

xxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ I think that list is perfect for today hunny! But Laura's add on's sound perfect! Sending you some Cyber hugs hunny   

Laura, don't know about the testing early, AF is due before test day so today I feel like I won't test early, but who knows how I'll feel thursday Friday?!?!?

DH is on nights thurs frid so he wont be here Fri or Sat (OTD) morning so maybe thursday, but then not sure I'll believe it whatever it says   just booked next week off so if AF is no show by Tuesday I will go for Blood test at Lister. (Chances of AF being that llate are small though)

Zuri, how are you feeling hun? What time is blood test tomorrow!

Anne have posted you should get tomorrow

Hugs to all

Sxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps-


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

LJ -            Your to do list today sounds great, please add watch good distracting engrossing dramas on TV.  I promise, it does get easier ok.  25% of all pregnancies are known to miscarry, the real numbers are likely to be higher as people don't realise they are pregnant.  Please don't start thinking you have any fertility problems Jen, you will fall pregnant again and have many little children ok.

Zuri - please do a test, if you can do the first response test as they are the best (the others too late \ unreliable).

Purple - so soon xxxxxx

Sonia - good luck!

Anne - hon, I seem to be a bit lost with your cycle.  You have 6 follicles (yiipppeeaa for you!), are these antral follicles?  I thought you hadn't started stimming yet - can you see antrals before you start.

Tracey - sorry the little man has chicken pox, hope he's feeling ok with it.
Big hellos and hugs to the rest of the crew.  
Sam xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Little Jenny - I am so so sorry   Sending you huge              
Anna x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps test is at 9.30am but should get results by phone around noon

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam- I start stimming tonight so I guess it's a baseline scan? Not sure really?
You can se antrals yes.
They are all tiny at 5mm each


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - thanks; I needed to hear that.   Hope the pill is working some FSH magic for you!

Anna - thanks so much; I know you know how I am feeling right now.

Anne - this is so very exciting!  Well done you!  I have always had a really good feeling that things will work for you either through treatment or naturally.

Zuri - I know it is hard but I would wait for the blood test tomorrow.  My sister's clinic said they went to bloods after getting too many false -ves on HPTs.  The spotting and cramps may be implantation.  Hang in there - I know the wait is awful.    

Sonia - best of luck to you.

Tracey - I remember the chickenpox!  A miserable disease!

Laura - I added chocolate and cuddles!!! Thanks!

I have put the washing out and done the washing up. Still in old PJs though so that task needs to be addressed!

DP has told work and they have been really supportive and told him to take any time he needs to care for me.  He is on his way home now. I really wish I could tell work since my boss would be so nice but I worry it's different for women and I'd be regarded as a "maternity leave risk" or something!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Zuri - I had period-type pains for the fist sixteen weeks mate - you never know... Come on, get those peesticks out!

Anne - si follies? YAY! This is going to be your time birdie, I can feel it in me water.

LJ - have you got the wine in? Wine is essential you know.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

LJ - just wanted to echo what Sam said.  It is really common to m/c especially first time around, I don't know why that is.  It doesn't help you now I know but may make you feel a bit more confident about the future.  I am so sorry this has happened to you, you don't deserve it.  The pain does subside and you will feel ready to try again but take it easy for now and have lots of wine and chocolate  

Anne -          Woo hoo!  Way to go girl!  6 follies is a fab start.  I am   for you this cycle. 

Zuri - oooooh!  Could be implantation bleed you know, I had it, and period pains.  Don't know how you haven't done a HPT today, you must be going    Good luck for tomorrow     

Purple -     

Love to everyone else.

L x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- Make sure you watch lots pf crappy TV too hun, that will help  

Mira- Hope so hun. VERY excited now I must say    

lainey- Hi love, how are you?  

Z- I have all my parts crossed for your for tomorrow hun


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm ok thanks Anne, counting down the days until 12 weeks 

I just can't believe how quickly your cycle has come round.  You must be bursting with excitement, I know I would be.  I could only ever dream of 6 follies


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

lainey- I'm just confused as to how they got there 
I hope they are follies and not cysts     
xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Anne - LOL!  I am sure they know the difference between follies and cysts, don't they


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Gosh I hope so  

Right girls I've gotta got to acupuncture.

lots of love
Anne


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Can't stop as just popping on to see Anne's news on the scan today. Yippee that's fab hun. Come on those six!!!!    

LJ - Oh hun, I am so sorry. I wish there was something that I could do or say that would make things better. I am sending you a massive  . Take care of yourself and whatever you feel like doing do and whatever you don't don't. Take your time xxx

Zuri - It ain't over til the fat lady sings and I aint singing    

Hello to the rest of the gang. Sorry no more personals but still at work and still got a ton to do before I leg it

S xxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls

Anne that's just great! We are all rooting for you hon.  Promise when you get your BFP you won't leave us and do something silly like actually do some work some days     

Lainey - I'm really holding out for 12 weeks for you too..     

Zuri - if you don't test tonight,       for tomorrow.

Hi Swinny & Mir.

So day 1 of diet went like this. Breakfast - passed. Lunch, went to cafe that i know does a lunch that's compliant with my fsh friendly diet, of course they were sold out!!! I went for something else, which was kind of half fsh friendly but really not correct - so fail.  I COULD, have ordered a plain salad an eaten the nuts in my bag, so I'll have to say - fail.  Afternoon snack - pass, followed by bits of a sugary cookie that was lying around, which i have now thrown in the bin.  Right, time to make sure I'm a good girl until dinner now.  

Now I don't want you bad influences    telling me it's ok to have a little bit of what you fancy, I'm really trying to give this blood sugar balancing diet a really good shot, it's only for four days as I'm going away Thursday night for easter and I know I won't be able to stick to it completely on holiday.  So you all have to beat me up and tell me to stick to my guns and give myself the best possible chance!

Hug Sandwiches

Sam


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry girls i know i dont post as often as i should anymore as so busy with adoption.. but had to say ...

LJ.. oh no i am so so sorry for your terrible loss     my heart goes out to you and DP, you both take some time to heal and grieve honey     so sorry xx

zuri.. keep    and wait for your results honey it aint over yet x

anne.. great news on the follies honey     for your tx xx

sending much love to you all.. i do read daily and feel your hurt and happiness xxxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh LJ I'm so so sorry.  I can't imagine how you are feeling.  Sending you lots of love and hugs    

Zuri, I can only echo what the others have said that there is a chance that this bleed/discharge is from implantation, you say it's brown loss which means it's old blood, so try not to worry too much until you've done your test.  Good luck for tomorrow    xxx

Anne, I'm so glad you've got good news xx

Lots of love to everyone, hope everyone's ok x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon everyone!

Little Jenny - Honey I am so sorry. There are no words to make this better, and nothing can express how you must feel and what you must be going through. It is no comfort to know right now that you can get pregnant, or that miscarriage is common - this is the time you need to mourn for THIS baby - but I hope these things might be of comfort further down the line. You poor love - I am glad dp is home with you now. And yes, we do get the dilemma of what to tell work - he can tell them and just be seen as sympathetic, you have to consider all the other implications, which is not what you need to think about right now. I am seriously impressed that you are more than 2/3 through your list. Hope the suggested hugs and chocolate and crap tv are also useful suggestions. Sending   .

Zuri - i am really hoping and praying it is implantation and old blood, and that you are like Laura and Mir and have spotting for a while and go on to have an healthy pregnancy. I will be keeping everying crossed for you - do whatever you need to, test at home, don't test at home, whatever seems right to you. 

Purps - hope you can hold out and not get too stressed out - and really hope your 6 follie count and blastocyst success will star a trend here for those numbers - then Anne can follow in your footsteps!

Anne - so pleased for you!!        Now they just have to respond to the stims - but it looks like you have picked the right month for a treatment cycle. Hurrah!! Can't wait till Thurday to see how things are progressing...

Tracey - hope Max isn't feeling too miserable with chicken pox. I remember having them at Easter when I was about 7 or 8 - my sisters both had about a dozen spots between them, didn't feel ill at all and I was out of it for most of the holidays - spots on my head, in my ears, everywhere and feling lousy. I still remember that they ate all my easter eggs because I was too ill to be interested!! And I haven't planned what chocolate I will start Easter Sunday with - I just know i plan to not follow Sam's sensible diet for ANY of the day!!

Steph - it is really lovely to hear how your plans are progressing for when the little one arrives! I hope I can look up i Candy stuff one day soon....

Sonia - hope that things are happening, even though you aren't feeling much. Some people don't you know - I felt more for the cycle when I had two useles eggs that didn't even fertilise than my first ever cycle, which was 8, 7 of which fertilised fine! You are only on day 4, so i am hoping that things are going on, and your first scan will be a good experience.    

Suzie W - thanks for the info about the Dr Beers book - I might see if I can get it from the library, that way i won't have it to obsess over, but I can dip in and out of a few chapters and then take it back - and order it again if i want to!

Lainey - only 23 days to go till you are twelve weeks petal! You will get there, I am sure. It has just been such a rollercoaster ride to get to this stage, I can understand you need to get to the next significant 'marker' to feel you can relax and enjoy things. I hope that the closer you get the easier it is to be gentle with yourself and hopeful for your lovely babies.

Sam - I'm not going to give you a hard time about your sugar balancing diet, but will only say well done on mainly sticking to it today. Hope that you can manage a good healthy dinner and not go off track this evening!! A few biscuit crumbs don't count, just keep your paws out of the honey jar!! I really hope that it works for you, and with only three days to go before the long weekend it is worth sticking in there for just a bit longer, I am sure. Is it a diet you can get books about etc? Is it mentioned in the Dr Beers book? (I am thinking whether I need some IF related reading, or if i still need to stick to 'not getting too obsessed' - having to finish anything IF related by reading all through the night is not very compatible with trying to be functional at work  ) Good work so far and good luck!

Hi to Anna, Swinny, Ladyverte, Ali, Ally (whenever you get back!), Fishy, Beachy, Nix, Pixie, Hazlenut, Almond and Popsi and everyone else I have forgotten.
love and all best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne G said:


> lainey- I'm just confused as to how they got there
> I hope they are follies and not cysts
> xxx


Anne, surely you have heard of the follicle fairy - she is the one who puts extra follies there for luck.

LJ. Did you get dressed? Not much point now so just stay in your PJ's.

Sam. I will happily tell you off. I am very good at telling other people to do things but being unable to do them myself. The only answer is to get all sweet things out of the house. It won't harm DH or DD. Do dried apricots count? I am sitting here eating loads kidding myself that because they are natural they are OK.

Elinor. Did your sisters eating your easter eggs when you had chicken pox instill a craving for chocolate for the rest of your life 

Max is fine during the day but at night the itching wakes him up and then he gets all upset as he can't sleep. I think I managed to sleep for about 2 hours last night on and off. Luckily he got it now and not a couple of weekends ago when we went to centre parcs or in a month when we go on holiday.

I went to the Dr this afternoon to get my level 1 MC test results. Unfortunately they mean absolutely nothing to me. The receptionist made me wait about 20 mins for her to print them off then ask a GP if I could have them  GP just said all results are satisfactory, but then again she told me I could have FSH tested on any day of my cycle and it wouldn't be any different 
At least when I have my apt at the MC clinic I won't have to have bloods done again.

DH is going to a quiz night with some Dad's from nursery. He is dreading it as he is no good at quizes (I even beat him at naming James Bond films and I don't know many ) At least I have the TV to myself. I think I will watch a few taped episodes of Mistresses while he is out.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Tracey -   for you and Max xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Little jenny   so sorry to read your news xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey hunny have you tried aloe vera gel to help max of a night, it's better than calomine (sp) lotion


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies

LJ - oh my darling im so so sorry to read ur news    

Zuri - i have my fingers crossed for you for 2moz hunny   

Anne - once again well done on the follies sweet  

Purps - hope ur coping ok hun   

Hi to pix nix tracey steph mallini almond hazelnut swinny popsi sam natasha ali elinor lucy juicy lainey suzie fishy beachy miranda laura sonia and everyone else.

Sorry only a quick one from me 2nite, knee not too bad but af pains are being a right beatch  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple.  No I hadn't thought of aloe vera.  I have some mouse called poxcilin which is not drying like calomine.  The trouble is he screams when I put it on - he says it doesn't hurt, he just doesn't like it.  Hopefully we will have a better nights sleep tonight as I have the beginning of a cold and feel all stuffed up and headachy.

Hi Kate.  Sorry AF is so horrible.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LJ    so sorry x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

traceymohair said:


> Anne G said:
> 
> 
> > lainey- I'm just confused as to how they got there
> ...


  

So sorry Max isn't well and it sounds like you're coming down with the lurgy too   to both of you

Anne - fab follie count there love, this has to be YOUR month!

LJ - well done for your plan to get through the day, you make me ashamed of myself! There are several days when I haven't managed to so much as wash MYSELF, never mind wash the dishes 

Oops DH home and in a strop, night all!

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey, bless you coming down with a cold too!!!

Try the aloe as it helps prevent scarring too!

Hello to everyone else, Zuri I'm away from Comp all day tomorrow but will be thinking of you and hoping to come back to some good news!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- Bless little Max    & you with your cold  

Purps-    to your cold hunny. Not needed at the moment eh.   

LJ-  

Elinor- Blees you with your lovely post - again-   

Nix- Hi love  

Sarah- Hi sweetie   you ok chick?  

Hi Beachy  

Pops- Lovely to hear from you  

Kate-    to the wicked B ITCH ... causing my Brummy buddy grief   .  

Right.....jab number one all done.  
Was OK really BUT had a mad panic as I was injecting into my tummy/ovary,  thinking "SH!T, am I injecting this into the right place, should it be In to my leg?"  but having double checked it defo says on my prescription Sub Q ....so I was right, wasn't I girls? ? ?

Millions of love  
Anne
xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sub cut just means not deep, but belly is perfect hunny

No me with cold Tracey, but thanks hunny! Grow follies grow!!!

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Anne - congrats on your follies! That's brill. Can't believe you'll be on a plane soon. Will you have t'internet access whilst you're away?

Evening all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- Thanks hun  . Sorry , I was having a thick moment about the cold. Doh!!
Hope to see you         

Lucy- hello lady   I will bring laptop with me hun yes. I will report in as much as I can  
Where are you at now with TX?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad to hear you'll still have t'internet - but was there really any other option?! 

I've been down regging since Friday. So far so good, not had any of the nasty side effects you hear about with D/R so quite chuffed about that. I start stimms this Friday - it's come around so quick - hoorah!

What's the weather like in Turkey at the moment? Will there be any tanning opportunity?

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy- LOTS of luck to you hun for this cycle  
Nah, no tanning     the weather is pretty much the same as here- could have done with a nice golden glow  too   x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Right- I have hot water bottle on belly, a large glass of milk at the ready, anything else I should be doing/not doing girls?
I will drink lots water tomorrow and a large glass of milk on the evening.
Also, brazil nuts Purps & Pix?
Do I need em while stimming- or just if I get to 2ww?


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi Girls, LJ, very sorry to read of your loss. thinking of you and DP  

Zuri, like the others have said hope it is an implantation bleed and that you get a BFP tomorrow   

Anne, fantastic news about the six follies,    sure it must be your turn this time!   

Lucy, good luck with your cycle this time too   

Purps, good luck for testing this week, when is officially test day?  

Tracy sorry about Max's chickenpox, hope he get over that soon   Alex caught it first and then two weeks later the baby (Luke) came out in all the spots too so I got theirs over and done with roughly at the same time! Luke wasn't to bad but Alex was quite ill with it so hope Max stays ok other then the itchiness which is a nightmare but should ease up in a few days.

Anne can't answer the question about the brazil nut consumption but can say you WILL get to ET   

14DPO for me tomorrow, even if AF doesn't arrive I won't test until 16DPO as I have been on HCG to support my short LP and know this can delay things.

My boobs don't feel sore enough though to be honest. Though I am praying hard though as I will be taking the BCP if (when) it comes to start my IVF cycle end of May so all a bit too nerve wracking especially since I haven't decided quite yet where it's to be!

Take care all love Karen xxx.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anne - the brazil nuts are packed with selenium, which is what makes your womb lining nice and plump, so pack em in prior to ET!

And take them to Turkey with you - you won't find a single brazil nut over there. Plenty of other nuts, but not brazils. Or you could do what I did and just take selenium tabs - much easier! I quite went off brazils, and I loved them before...

No other food has selenium in such a high quantity - the next one down has loads less. That's why they advise you to eat em. But actually, the tabs are just as good if your diet generally is good.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*LJ* - have written to you on the other thread but wanted to send you  on this one too - so glad DP was able to come home and be with you 

*Zuri* - hang in there hon  - spotting is very common - hope so much the beta tomorrow brings you the best news   

*Anne* - 6 antrals is fantastic!!  so pleased for you and  that Jinemed will work their magic on you   

*Ladyverte* - lots of luck with this cycle    - glad the donwregging isn't making you feel 

*Laura* - glad you have been able to let your hair down and feel like your old self again  hope to see you soon 
*
Tracey* - sorry Max has chicken pox - hope it's all over quickly with no scars 

Sorry to those I've missed - sending you all lots of love 

xxxxxxxx

P.S love the follicle fairy idea!


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Just wanted to say good night to everyone.

LJ - Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and to remind you that you have made it through today.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Zuri -   hoping that AF keeps away and you  

LJ -      Glad DP could come home and be with you.  Take good care  

Anne - 6 follies is a great start!!  

Tracey - how was Mestresses?  I must say that i did watch it but it did start to annoy me a bit.  Am I the only one?  

Fishy - sorry about AF coming   

Jo- Sorry you got AF too   

Beach- how is the training going?  

Steph - lovely bump pic  

Elinor - good to see you back on here regularly again    You always write such detailed and long posts - I am in awe!

Lucy - good luck with this cycle    That seems to have happened so fast!!  

Pixie - I contacted Romina about the Portland helping with the sperm release/transportation but she said they could not help and said they had not had this problem before.  I think i need to talk to her.  i cant be the first person ever to want to take frozen sperm!!  i will try calling in the morning.  I am keeping everything crossed that your AF does not arrive this month either  

Hello to PIXIE, SAM, SONIA AND SONIA, RACHEL, LAINEY, LAURA, MIRANDA, ANNA, SWINNY, POPSI, HAZELNUT, ALMOND, MALINI, NIX, NIKKI, NICKI, KATE, KAZIE, LW.........


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Well it is definitely all over - proper period started this morning full flow, just getting ready to go for the blood test but really not expecting any miracles here 

gutted


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Zuri so sorry hun but still   for a miracle for you with your bloods 

AnneG great news on follies hope your 1st injection went ok 

 Purps & everyone else on 2ww hope your not going too   

 to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Zuri - praying your bloods tell a different story xxxx

LJ - how are you feeling today petal?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning

Zuri - really hoping for you that the blood test shows a different story  

Morning Lucy - how are you?  How is the dr'ing going?

Morning Rachel - you ok?

Love to everyone else on this sunny spring morning


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Morning Ali yes I'm ok thanks just waiting to go to reflexology at 10am, hope your ok too xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Zuri - I'm so sorry. Hoping the bloods tell a different story.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm fine thanks.  Wish i was waiting to go to reflexology....I'm off to work shortly.  

Its too nice to be at work.  We should all call in sick and then meet up for a big PR picnic in a park somewhere


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Ali27 I'm in work at 2pm too but picnic sounds good but don't think the phoning in sick will go down too well with all the time I had off recently though


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- Hun, it may not be over. See what the bloods say.   

Hi Mira  

Hi Ali  

Lucy-  

Hi rachel  
xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

*Ali*- I have work at 12 too but am up calling in sick for a 2pm picnic- we will need to confirm it soon so I can get flights 

*Anne* Morning 

Well sorry I introduced myself about 10 days ago then went AWOL for the last week, I have been finding it a bit difficult coming on FF since my cycle failed last week, I think I have been in denial cos I have spent the week having a lovely time and not being upset or thinking about IF but each night the thought of coming on here and facing it has upset me- so I have just happily stayed in denial  sorry if I have missed anything important

  to anyone that needs it
      to anyone that deserves it

*Zuri* It must be OTD any time now  sending you lots of  and     and    

sorry for being me me I promise to be a better PR  but I had my follow-up half an hour ago with Jaya so I just thought I would see what everyone thinks if thats OK as I am a bit confused  re the failed cycle she said yes it was definitely the right decision to abandon it-as we need to recruit more follies for next time and when I was asking why I would have failed to respond with normal bloods she just said Oh its one of those things - which I guess it is and as much as I would like answers- there probably isnt a magical one so..... next treatment......

She said I will be doing SP but its long  start the evil vomit pill (it makes me so ill )   with next AF (Saturday  ) for 2-3 weeks, then supricor injections? (dont know how to spell it) she said this is to d/reg me but not over supress me (If I d/reg doesnt that mean it is LP?) anyway the standard dose is 0.5ml but I will be on 0.2mls for a week then start Menopur 300mg (was on 375 last time) and drop the other supi thingy down to 0.1ml. She said she is not bothered about bloods for a new cycle as it would be the same regardless of my FSH so long as it was below 25 and seeing as it was 7 a few months ago she is not bothered by what it is now  fine by me, I would like it to stay at 7 for ever- and it is until it is proved otherwise 

Any thoughts??

Now I just need to sell the bloody house today, 15 people have viewed it in the last week and the estate agent is expecting offers today, but if I had a pound for each time I have heard that in the last year of trying to sell i could pay for another cycle    although then moving and EC would probaby end up being the same weekend knowing my luck

COME ON AF- Actually I wonder where the pack of pills is 

Pam


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuri - I am sorry and I do hope the bloods tell a different story.  

Anne - this is so exciting for you!!

I managed to have a bath and change my PJs yesterday.  Today's tasks are (1) get dressed!! (2) walk to the butchers and buy some meat and (3) clean my jewellery!  Just trying to keep going.  Only one big cry so far this morning. I am doing well.  

I feel really sick this morning - nature's cruel joke I guess; morning sickness after I have lost my baby!

Sorry to be a bit me-centric; I will get back to personals soon.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- Don't be worrying about personals hun, think about yourself and don't push too hard to do anything you're not up to. Ok?
xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*LJ* I am so sorry hun, sending you a massive ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) you are bound to not feel like doing anything at the moment little tasks probably feel massive, take care of yourself   
Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

No miracle BFP from blood test - as i knew all over - gutted - be back later x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuri and lj       to you both.  Thinking of you both my hunnies   

Hi to everyone, managed to sneak on here on a customers laptop at work


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Zuri I'm so so so sorry.      .  I wish there was something I could say other than this... you responded ok on your last cycle. IVF with the BEST eggs only works about 33% of the time, so don't be too hard on yourself.  You will have other cycles, and the next one maybe the one for you ok.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri:     Oh I'm so sorry hon. It really sucks doesn't it! I wish there was something I could do to ease your pain. Thinking of you.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Zuri - I'm sorry


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Sam Pix, Anna, Kate

Sam I know you are right, i do need to hear things like that - at the moment i feel like giving up on all the whole thing but then i suppose thats normal maybe?

xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Zuri* I was just thinking about you and whether it was test date today, I am so sorry        , take care of yourself and take some time out- but it will succeed, maybe not this time, but it will happen   

Pam


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning gels. Just a quick one from me.

Zuri, really really sad to hear you news.      Don't give up hun, take your time to grieve and build your strength up.  

Anne, Cat and Swinny, absolutely lovely to meet you last weekend, wonderful company and delicious food. You're all such lovely people and I would love to do it again soon. Great news about your stimming Anne, not long before you'll be sunning yourself around growing follie scans, yay.

Pam, great to see you back and ready to go again on your next tx.  

 to everyone else.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri no you can’t give up hon. This cycle obviously wasn’t the right one for you. You will get there – you really will, all it takes is one good egg and you know you have more than that. I know it’s very draining and takes the hell out of you but I’d start planning the next one soon if I was you. xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Pixie* I noticed on your signature that you started accupuncture in Sept, do you think it makes any difference?, I had a couple of sessions 6 months ago bit lay there so bored I never went back and the woman kept asking if I was relaxed and heavy- and I never was I just lay there thinking what a waste of time as I have so many other things to do . Wondering now if it is worth another shot as anything is worth a try!!

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix we need a break i think - I need to let my hair down again have a drink and enjoy myself, i have had 2 back to back cycles since Dec 23rd till today - plus we need to save up for next go

Thinking about going back to Notts for a few weeks and going to care to have all the immune blood tests done i know thre is no point asking over here - might get hubby to mention it at our follow up meeting - just don;t want to go into another cycle without having more tests to see if anything is wrong

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- Gosh, I am so sorry hun, this is all so very unfair Youn will be a mommy one day hun.    
Maybe before you go again havea little drink, some nights out and be you for a while but don't give up hunny  

Hi Pix  

LW- yes, it was a lovely day wasn't it  .


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuri - I am very sorry to hear your news but today is NOT the day to be deciding to give up!!  Most people, however many fabulous eggs they get, are not lucky enough to succeed on their first cycle.  It is all about finding that one good egg.  I remember Miranda saying that she, who ended up being a poor responder, was the first on her egg sharing thread (where she started off before knowing she was a PR) to actually get pregnant!  You have every reason to be hopeful going forward because you responded well and with good eggs.  That is a great start!  I know you have been unlucky this time and it is heartbreaking but please don't even consider giving up!  Just look after yourself and, as you say, take a bit of a break.   

I am dressed ladies - what an achievement!!


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

LJ, I'm so sorry to read your news. (I feared it when I read about getting dressed being an achievement.) It is a huge shame after all the hopes and excitement. I realise that this is not terribly much comfort now but you did get pg quickly and many girls I know have one early mc, as the body sorts itself out, then get pg immediately again.  :-(        Can you manage to sit outside and get a little sun, sweetness?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Zuri- so sorry


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuri - no hunny bun you musnt give up     Yes take some time out and learn to enjoy life again before tx, take a holiday, get ratted, see friends who care and cuddle up with dh.   But dont give up hunny    

LJ - well done on getting dressed my sweet you are doing ok     

Managed to find a way to sneak on t'internet    Instead of using company search engine, i find google and then ff    Very naughty i know.

Hi anne - how you doing today petal?  

Hi beachy pam nix pix sam anna ali rachel tracey steph and everyone else.  Better go im scared of getting caught


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry Zuri.    you need to take some time out before you decide what to do next.  I think a few tx free months letting your hair down might be what you need.   

LJ. Well done on getting dressed


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I know girls I am just venting ranting and stamping y feet at the moment but I know I'll do another cycle just need a break after 2 in a row

Just feel so bloody angry and my reaction is to just say I am giving up - my 2 year old self coming out in me 

Thanks for all your support girls it has meant so much 

x

Hugs to LJ glad today is one step further and you are dressed x I have come home and put my PJ's straight on


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a quicky, popped in to check-up on you all  

LJ - my love, i couldn't believe what i was reading, i am so so sorry for your loss, there's nothing else i can say, but you know where i am  

Zuri - hope you're ok hun, give yourself some time  

Purps - how's the 2WW going  

Anne - well done hun, get them follies growing  

Haven't had chance to read anything else,   to all xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

LJ - well done to you! Its not easy to keep going with things after a loss like this.    

Zuri - I am so sorry about the BFN.     I htink you should throw a tantrum if you need to - its cathartic. (can you tell I work with children   )

Kate - hope you are well. Yes I too am sneaking on while at work. what are we like?  

Pam - sorry about your BFN! they are so hard, so disappointing. I think we all need to do what we need to do to cope with this IF journey. I hope you're ok.

Hi Nix, LJ, WW, Sarah, Lucy, Ali, Ally, Pix, Anne, Catherine, Steph, Miranda, Hazelnut, Almond, Malini, Rachel, beachy, Mag, Laura and everybody else I haven't mentioned.

Love, Suzie.


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

...meant to say - Purps - how are you doing? I'm   for you.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie as I'm sneaking on at work. I wanted to ask a quick q for my friend who's 36 and single and is considering having a baseline scan done to check her levels with the possibility of having IUI with one of our gay friends providing donor sperm if her results suggest she's tight for time.

She has a quote from a clinic in Harley St for £250 for FSH, AMH and antral scan but they post the results to you and I just though that sounded a bit off really - not even a consultaiton for your results. Has anyone got any recommendation to a clinic she could use that were decently priced and offered a good service? Or is this standard?

Zuri - I'm so sorry honey. Please take your time and don't make any rash decisions

LJ - thinking of you. It's good to take it slow

Pam - I'm on the EXACT same protocol as you, I started the Spurecor (or whatever it is) last Friday and I start stimms this Friday

Love to all

Lucy xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy- Pretty sure Pixie knows a cheap dildoscan man   
Get your FSH done by your Gp hun   

LJ- Well done on gettting dressed love  

Z-  

Kate- Hi lovely, I'm ok ta, just been to Asda for Easter Eggs- lost my sh!t with a woman in the queue who told me to move as I had pushed in, I hadn't and I told her in no uncertain terms to go forth and "do One"     cheeky beacth   

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lucy – The Birth Company (020 7725 052 does follicle tracking/AFC for £50 and the Wellbeck Hospital (020 7935 6650) does hormone bloods for £30 each and the AMH for £70. Hope this helps.

I’ve just had my AMH redone   and FSH & E2 as I’m on day 2!

Sorry I’m not around much cos work is stupidly busy these days!  

Bye for now girls.

Pix xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just got my FSH & E2 results!  

FSH went up to 32 and E2 is 120!! 

I might as well just give up! I’m getting really fed up now. it doesn't looks like I'll ever find that right month to cycle!

Sorry for moaning girls - I know everyone has a lot on their plates already.

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne      dont blame you the cheeky beatch!!!! How long will you be in turkey for hun?  

Lucy - oooo good luck starting those stimms hunny  

Pix - its just not on petal!!! Tell work you have more important things to be doing  

Hi fishy, pam, tracey, and everyone

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie - sorry hunny our posts just crossed


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix I'm really sorry    

sorry for being ignorant but what is the E2 test/result? what is the optimum number it should be?

I'm so sorry Pix I really am

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- No hun, you WILL get a good month and we all kow how much that f'ing FSH etc can fluctuate. have emailed you at work sweetheart. We all in this together hunny    


kate- I will be anywhere from 7/12 days in Turkey hun, it all depends on how things go


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zuri, I texted Anne before and she told me your  result but just got back in to post I'm so very sorry hunny     

Take some time recover get P1ssed and forget about all the rules that go with TTC for a little while then when you're ready you can start again!!!!

Thinking of you hunny!!!!!

LJ, well done sweetie on your acheivements, little steps and you will get there   

Pixie now Woman!!!! Come on!!! Ally if she was here would spout off about 20 stories of ladies with much higher FSH's that now have babies!! I know each test result (or in my case cancelled cycle) Feels like someone's swiping your feet from under you at the same time as kicking you in the stomach! BUT and it's a BIG BUT FSH fluctuates and so it's about getting the right month! I personally do not think FSH or AMH are the be all and end all, I think Follie scans tell a far better story, the months you have them are the months we should cycle! (But that's just my humble opinion) You've had a really low FSH too haven't you! This is just not your month hunny, maybe next month or the month after you'll have a month like I had or Anne's having with 6 Antral follies, (from the follie fairy) That will shock the hell out of you, but will hopefully end for all of us in a prescious bundle to carry in our arms (or 2)          I know you're hurting, and don't mean to sound harsh, but I don't think you should give up because of numbers hunny!!!    

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies, I'm doing ok! Just had work meeting and from 1st May till 31st Dec going down to a 4 day week! Not a problem really as I'll either be pregnant or going through another cycle so 20% less stress will do me fine!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: I know FSH fluctuates but mine seems to be just creeping up.  It's really off putting.

Purps: Thanks hon you are so lovely.   It’s just the more I try to keep positive the harder it gets. I am doing absolutely EVERYTHING! There is nothing else I can do to keep going which is why I feel like giving up. I know there are lots of miracle stories and it can maybe happen to me one day too but at the moment it definitely doesn’t feel like it. I wish somebody could put me asleep and woke me up when the time was right.  

Zuri:Estradiol (E2) Day 3 normal levels are 25-75 pg/ml 
Levels on the lower end tend to be better for stimulating. High levels on day 2/3 indicates DOR and it's unlikely I'd respond to the drugs so that's another month gone for me!

Kate:    

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix I know it's hard hunny, My FSH wasn't bad but my E2 was 120 as well I think! however I DID respond to the drugs, and you my sweet are going to be one of those miracle ladies soon! I'm sending the follicle fairy to you!

I really think that most of the time it isn't about what we do or don't do, it's just catching us on the right month

Remember I had 1 follicle on first cycle 2 on 2nd cycle that told Raef faris that I wouldn't respond well to the drugs too! HOWEVER I DID!! 

Take some time to give yourself some TLC I also think at the moment you are exhausted as your work has been so busy lately, and Everything is tougher when you are tired. Even if you feel like giving up, we will keep the hope and faith burning for you so when this dark cloud passes we can support you through the next steps you take

God I wish I could give ya a hug!!!! Sending lots of cyber ones to you                 

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps I could really do with hugs right now hon - Thank you.   
I stopped using DHEA 6 weeks ago I wonder if should start again?   


Sam - How strict is your no sugar diet? Does it include fruits? 
Also, do you think the herbs are helping at all or am I making myself sick everyday for nothing! I know I have only been on them for 6 weeks but you've been seeing Z a lot longer so just wanted to know your thoughts.


xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh Pix - this is so awful - the waiting and not knowing when it will be your month. I'm so sorry. I just want to echo what Purps is saying - hang in there! Give yourself some tlc.         Is there an end to the business at work?

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

meant to say is there an end to how busy you are at work?


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

(there are 2 scales for E2 - the one which measures from 25/75 as Pixie said adn another which is 3.74 times each no ie c. 90 to 280.)

the higher the E2 the more likely it is to be suppressing the fsh. if it's 120 on the higher scale it's good!!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Pix, darlin.... Your results must have felt like a kick in the stomach but please don't lose hope. As Purple said the other day - reach out and hang on tight sweetheart.... It's far from over yet.

Ally isn't here to share her stories so I'll do my best to do her proud and here's a reminder. Remember she started this thread for just these kind of days - please have a read and I hope they lift your heart.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.msg2794152#msg2794152

Miracles _*do *_happen honey, in fact there are so many success stories on there that we shouldn't even refer to them as miracles, they seem almost common place!

Lots of love
Lucy xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lucy you are a star sweetie, thank you for that link!!!!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Suzie: Thanks hon. Work is always busy but I have been taking it easy lately hence why I was on FF 24/7! but one of my senior assistants is leaving so I'm having to do his job at the mo as well as mine. I'm interviewing people but I doubt I'll find anyone as good as him in such short space of time.  

AnnaC: My E2 is 120 pmol so which scale does that belong to? Also you seem very clued up about IF so you must know some ways to lower FSH!   Come on tell us hon - I'm ready to try anything 

Pam: Sorry I didn't get around to answer your earlier question about acu - I guess you've got your answer now! I'm just kidding - I'm sure acu helps but I am one of those rare untreateble cases! 

Lucy: That's very sweet of you hon. Thanks a lot.  

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Pix hunny, you are not untreatable sweetie! 

     

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps thanks for your lovely message - hope you can bring us some good news this weekend - rooting for you x  

Pix  

Not doing too bad really all things considered but it may hit me in a weeks time again like last time - I always have a huge mood lift when my period starts so at the moment that seems to be helping me - apart from breaking down at the docs this morning i have been OK - maybe just resigned myself to the fact that this is just the way it is!

its a bugger all this isn't it!

Hi everyone else and thanks for all the lovely messages x

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Big hugs Zuri Sweetie

Thinking of you!

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Certainly not untreatable! You may have already seen this but I thought it was a really nice easy read article about FSH and how eggs are formed and what they need.

http://www.thefertilesoul.com/knowledgebase/diagnoses/diagnosisdetail.aspx?id=198

Seems like Sam's on the right track with her sugar levels.

x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.globalrph.com/conv_si.htm

I think this is saying multiply the pg/ml result by 3.67 to get the pmol/l result. Good news. your 120 equates to 33 so the FSH is a reliable result and not artifically suppressed.

To check I also looked at this site:

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Now your FSH: we know it's high. However, you're young which means that the eggs have only been around for a few years. this pool of eggs is forcing the brain to produce a lot of FSh to nature them. hence the number. however, we you are young there are still many many good eggs in there; the fsh your brain is being told to produce is an aggregate number from the whole pool. this is why a young woman with high FSH has a MUCH better chance than an older woman (me!) with a low FSH. my eggs don't demand that much FSH from the brain to mature them, so far so good....but becuase theya re old, they cannot get any further (it seems...:-() your whole pool of eggs needs more to mature it, maybe as you have more? but owing to your age, the chacnes are that those eggs will manage to get further along the road than mine can.

As regards reducing the FSH, and getting under criteria set by ARGC or others, id actually have a go at stress levels rather herbs etc. there is some link to production of cortisone that is not fully udnerstood but which does cause the body to go out of whack.

HTH YOU WILL GET THERE. ))

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Zuri *- so sorry it didn't work this time sweetheart    - look after yourself and have a little break - am sure it will do you good 

Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

hello Steph, exciting time for you! what is next? decision on the birth?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Girls what would I do without you -    (this is a good one  

Anna: You definitely cheered me up but please don't be so hard on yourself.   It's really lovely of you to take the time to write back and explain me how things work. I really needed to hear some wise words. Thanks a million  

Lucy: Thanks for the link sweetheart. I shall do everything in my power to beat this evil IF.  

Purps: Can I have one of your twins? Promise I'll look after him/her really well      I hope, with all my heart, you are pregnant honey - you'll make a great mummy.  

Anne: Thanks for the chat earlier on   

Zuri:   

Thanks for everyone's support - I can't tell you how much it helps.

xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ladies
still pretty tired tonight so not many personals.
AF arrived today and cause I wasnt trying this month I had no bad feeling.

It was early however. That did send me into a minor panic though. Awaited PCT response last week to my proposal they pay for my IVF drugs, this didnt happen so was late getting script filled (plus train to North east delayed on Friday and missed post).Got in touch with IVF nurses at Lister they said its fine to take OCP up to day 4 (on long protocol with OCP).

Zuri I am so sorry it hasnt worked out this time. Thinking of you and sending you LOL. Hope amongst support you also get a nice glass of vino and some chocs....

annacameron - very insightful. What would we do without each other!

LJ -  Sweetie, hope you got what you need for today. Try and juts do what you want to do for the next while not what you have to do.

Purps - glad you got a 4 day week, spounds wonderbar!

Lucy - the fertilesoul take on things (TCM) is really helpful thanks so much....


xxxxxxxMAG


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pixie hunny, If it was my decision then yes you could, but think DH has plans for both of them if our dreams do come true this time   

Anyway hunny with your genes your babies (when you get them- and YOU WILL) will be so drop dead gorgeous! Can't wait to see pictures of big pix holding little pixie!!

So glad as always my fellow Pr's have come up trumps with all the info and links for you hunny! What a fab bunch of ladies we have on here!! Loved the fertile soul link! And Anna you are a mine of information hunny! Thank you

Hugs to all

XXXXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Anna 

not sure about decisions - have made no plans yet - am quite laid-back and just going to play it by ear I think! have a 32w scan on Tuesday, and antenatal classes in May - will take it from there 

Where are you up to with treatment? - good luck whatever you decide to do next   

*Pixie* - sending you big


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

purple72 said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of big pix holding little pixie!


       

Steph: Right back at you with  

night night my lovelies.

xxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

night night sweet girls.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

night night wonderful ladies

sweet dreams

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Pixie - I am so glad the lovely Anna was able to step in and sort out your E2.  If it is on the pmol scale, which is likely in this country, then you are fine!!  With the FSH, I just wish Ally were here to help you with some lovely stories.  But Anna is right - ok, your FSH is high and you may have fewer eggs than a "typical" 33 year old but you are young so the quality is likely to be good.  And no test can tell you about quality - my sister's eggs were all very good quality with an FSH of 22.  And she was 38!!

Lucy - one thing I would advise your friend about is that fertility docs may tell her she is tight for time anyway being 36, whatever her results are so she mustn't be too scared by it!  Remember that my AMH in May 2008 was 2.0 ng/ml which is 14.28 pmol/l so technically just "low fertility" on the scariest scale (though god knows if that is right).  But I didn't have any problem at all getting pregnant naturally 9 months later.  OK I lost the baby but that can be for many reasons.  Also, going to the doctor when I was pregnant was a bizarre experience after fertility docs.  I mentioned my age and the doc laughed and said I wasn't old at all and that women have been having babies in their mid to late thirties for centuries.  I was shocked!  It might be hard but your friend needs to be able to get a sense of proportion.  Remember fertility docs generally only see the problem end of the spectrum.  It's like a lawyer who will advise everyone to get a will done because he sees the fallout in cases where it was necessary and didn't happen.  Most people don't actually need a will but he has lost that sense of proportion cos he only sees the "bad end"!  Just a thought because I think I was unduly scared when I had the same checks done. 

Anna - Thanks for your kind words.  I am bearing up but this is harder than I expected.

I am going back to work this morning to get a couple of things done and then having tomorrow off with a view to going back properly on Tuesday.  Not sure when I will start to feel normal.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

LittleJenny - I'm thinking of you, hun


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you Alegria.

I have to say I have been very touched by your support here.  I know you all have your own issues and that, for many of you, getting pregnant, even if followed by a miscarriage, would be a sign of hope.  It is a testament to what a lovely group we have here that you are all able to spare a thought for me right now.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is OK.

LJ: Thank you for still thinking of others when you have so much on your plate. You are an amazing person and you will make a great mummy very soon.  

I shed a few tears today but decided not to give up just yet. 

So I’ve decided to do more exercise and walked to work today. On the way I popped in to M&S and Fresh and Wild and got myself lots of healthy food. I’ve also had a shot of wheatgrass. (bleurghhh!) I will do wheatgrass everyday and see if it makes any difference… stuffing my face with edamame beans as I type which I love and I know they are high in protein. I have fish for lunch and carrots/apples/nuts for snacks. I don’t like eating after 6pm but I’ll make more effort and have some steamed veg maybe?
Herbs - tick
Vits – tick
DHA – tick

Also took 50mg DHEA but still unsure if I should carry on using it or not – what do you think girls?

Anyway, I’m not getting obsessed honestly; it just makes me feel good about myself when I know I am doing the right things.

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning Pix glad you are feeling a bit more positive today xx

Morning everyone else hope you are all Ok x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning LJ sweetie    to you, after all the support you give everyone on here supporting you through this very difficult time is just so natural to us all! because we care about you!

Pix hunny, I know what you mean about doing things to make sure all the boxes are ticked! Wow miss healthy!    

Zuri hunny how are you feeling today sweetie? My heart goes out to you?

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning all!

 all round I think.  

Zuri - I am so sorry sweetie.  Life is just not fair, that is the one thing IF has taught me.  I think a break is a good idea so that you feel refreshed for your next go.  Please try to take comfort from the fact that you responded well this time and even had frosties so next time will work   

Pix - ah hun, don't give up    It only takes one egg and we know you can get that because you were PUPO last time.  Don't let the numbers get you down, they are just numbers and high FSH doesn't necessarily equate to rubbish eggs.  As the others have said you are a spring chicken compared to some of us ( ) so your egg quality is likely to be good.  Next time will work for you hun and you will make a lovely mummy  

LJ - of course we all support you, blimey, you are so supportive to everyone else on here and we are all just so sad that you are having to go through this.  Please don't feel that your pain isn't valid b/c you got pg "easily".  A m/c is a very painful experience however the baby came about and you are entitled to feel heartbroken.  Your baby was very much wanted, in the same way that we all yearn for a baby you yearn for one too.  Please don't feel we don't understand or feel for you cos you are one of the FF family and we feel your pain lovely    I am always here for you if you need me.

Anne - not long now   for you hun. 

Purple - when are you going to break out the peesticks?  I would have done one by now - I tested 5 days before test day   but then that's just me, Mrs Impatient.  I am so hoping it's twins for you, we can compare stretch marks  

Steph - I can't believe how far along you are.  We should try and meet before you pop.  I am feeling   at the mo but when I feel better I would love to catch up.

Mag - sorry the beatch turned up  

Love to everyone else.

Lainey x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, forgot to say, I am 9 weeks today, yay!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls  

Pix- I am SO glad you feel a little better today  

Purps- Hi lovely  

Z- Thinking of you hun  

LJ- take it easy today hun, you need to look after yourself  

I miss Ally   


Hi &   to Beachy, Popsi, Laura, Tracey, Mira, Nix, Steph, lainey, Ali, Mag, Pam, ,Sam, Fishy, Suzie, LW, Sarah, Jess, WW, Lucy, Anna, 

Day 3 of jabs and day 4 of Letrozole for me- I do have the sh!ts quite bad so must be the drugs!

I have been sorting out banks, credit cards to tell them I will be spending abroad (so they don't think they are fraudulant transactions  ) got more drugs in today (Cetrotide) , bought all my Easter Eggs, sorted Skype credit so I can make cheap calls, been drinking milk and water and have a wheatpack on now. 

Not much else to report from me but I AM VERY EXCITED   

Got scans tomorrow, Friday & Sat morning.
Then I'm going into town on Sat afternoon to meet my best friend for a couple of hours (she knows about IVF)

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pixie - really glad you are not giving up!!  I know it's trite but the FSH is just a number.  Many many women who get pg in their 40s are likely to have high FSH but never know. 

Lainey - well done on getting to 9 weeks!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey-


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning everyone. 

Pixie, really sorry to hear about your results but if it's any consolation, after reading your posts from yesterday I went to look at my last results to see what mine were, I've never paid attention to anything else other than AMH and FSH before. Well I see that my E2 on day 2 was 247pmol/L. So I'm guessing on a scale which only goes up to 280, I'm practically off of it, as I am with my AMH in the 'white noise' as far as readings go. And that was last year, I'll be even worse now. In which case I have absolutely zero chance of IVF working. It's very very hard not to read too much into these numbers when it's all the clinic go by. All the time I have ignored the numbers game and concentrate on whether scans show there are potential follies or not, I feel positive and optimistic that there is a chance. But as soon as I look at my numbers I fall into the deep depression hole. It's really hard to believe it Pixie, but please remember you are young, you have regular periods, you are ovulating and there are follies there so you do have a chance.

Anne, it's all happening so fast, 3 days of stimming already?! I'm struggling to sort out somewhere to get scans and bloods locally. My local private hospital will only do it under one of their consultants so I have to pay their consultancy fees on top of the scans, My local NHS hospital said no and recommended I go to the closest clinic - CARE Sheffield (which is over an hour away from me), the clinic that rejected me for having low AMH. 

Lightweight xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- What a nightmare- I guess the only option is the Leicester Royal Infirmary then?
xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

LW - I so agree! Numbers are evil and should come with a health warning!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lainey 9 weeks!! WOOOHOOOO!!!

Oh I'd love to compare stretch marks, wouldn't that be wonderful! No Not broke out the pee sticks yet! had (TMI) few brown streaks last night and this morning so decided to self medicate and have upped my cyclogest to twice a day! I know it can't do any harm and the clinic said if I had any bleeding that's what they would do - I'm just missing out the step of calling them   hoping it's implantation bleeding from a few days ago. To be honest I thought i'd have tested by now but I don't want it to be over so today no real desire to test, and I'm the most impatient woman I know    but having never been pregnant I think i'm clinging on to my PUPO status   

Ladyv & LW I'm with you numbers shnumbers! What do they mean anyway!!!

Hey Anne! Imiss Ally so much too!! Just hope the weather has improved for her last few days! She's probably on her way home now!

Pix, LJ Zuri     ladies

Hello to everyone else hope you're all having a good day

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps    its implantation, sounds like it could be as its a bit early for AF isn't it? xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well due tomorrow/friday so not really however AF usually starts pale pink rather than brown so hoping    

How are you hunny?

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am well   hard here Purps  

I saw 2 magpies again today       

Hi Z


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

keeping everything crossed purps

I'm ok in a bit of a daze i suppose - it never seems to sink in with me and i carry on as normal but slightly dazed  actually no thats my normal state all of the time  

I'm doing surprisingly ok though to be honest as mentioned before, my mood is mainly of resignation to it all

xx


----------



## pinklilly (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello to you all,
I am new to this site and just happened to stumble across your messages to each other.  I posted a comment the other day, elsewhere but am new to forum's and don't think I did it right.  

I just wanted to make contact with someone who might understand what I am going through.  I have had six miscarriages over the past couple of years and have been seen at a recurrent miscarriage clinic in London.  I wasn't happy with the care I received and felt ignored most of the time.  Following my last miscarriage at 11 weeks over Christmas I went to see my GP and said what is the point in going to see the recurrent miscarriage team anymore as all my test results came back ok and they put it down to bad luck - I didn't believe it could be bad luck anymore.  One of my friends is a GP and wondered if it might be worthwhile going along to see an IVF specialist as I have only ever had one confirmed foetus (on scan) and the rest have been anaembryonic.  My GP and I decided this was worth a try and I went to see someone a few weeks ago.  I am 39 and was advised that IVF was not an option (because my partner and I conceive quickly without any problems).  The consultant recommended the AMH test - which I had and was devastated to find out that my result was in the low range 2.5 if I remember correctly.  I don't really want to go through embryology and egg donation - so not currently thinking along those lines.  I have tried to get my head around the fact that I am unlikely to conceive but just feel so sad and lonely.  Everyone around me is having babies, and while I am very happy for them, just feel so sad and such a failure.  I am usually really good at talking about my problems, but can't talk to anyone about this and my partner is finding it difficult to talk too.  I think he secretly hopes that I will change my mind and seek advice about further interventions.  I am simply tired.   

I have however been to see a homeopath and she recommended folliculum ( I think that is the correct name) to try and improve the quality of my eggs.  I have decided to give this 3-6 months and then repeat the AMH test to see if there is any difference.  I thought I would a. share this information in the hope that it might be useful to others and b. to see if anyone else has done anything similar.  

I look forward to hearing from someone and wish you all the very best.
pinklilly


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Holy [email protected] girls - only been incommunicado for 4 days and missed 16 pages!!!!!

Good job it is lunch time - need the full hour and half to get up to date with you lot before going off on hols this arvo!

*Kate *  - it was a while back that you warned me of black poo and yes, I have it so thanks for that!!! Why would anyone hate you for going the donor egg route? The baby will be yours and DH's more than anyone elses! Surely it matters not where the child comes from. Personally if a stranger in the street gave me a baby to look after, I would love it as much as if I had conceived it au naturel at the age of 25!!! Anyway, think of the millions that give birth each day - doesn't make them all good PARENTS does it?

Kate, your Sunday sounds like mine - a real can't be arsed day! Ended up having a go at DH as we hardly ever do anything at weekends apart from clear up the [email protected] from the week, do admin stuff (always instigated by anal me!) and we never seem to get anywhere near the point of having nothing to do except have fun! Next think I know, curtains have been hung, pictures put up, toilet painted, grass cut etc etc so I can properly enjoy my Easter break without worrying (sad but I do worry about it!) household chores! I think Sam is right in that it is a male/female thing as DH would far rather watch footie with a couple of beers than take me out for the day! However, a strict talking to (ok, rant!) this weekend did the trick nicely!

*Nix*, luckily the constipation hasn't kicked in &#8230; yet!!

Thanks everyone for contributing poo stories - giggles all round!

*Sonia* - my heart goes out to you hon. What horrible news. I hope that you are feeling a little better by the time you read this. Big hugs.   

Anne, by the time I get back from Austria, you will be in Turkey - how exiting - good luck honey! 6 follies - way to go girl! 
What is CCNA by the way? 

Elinor - sorry to hear about your "friend's" insensitivity - she is obviously concentrating fully on herself now that she is fixed up ok. Selfish moo! 

Sarah - thanks for the invitation for Easter. Luckily H has his D back now and we are off this afternoon without a FIL in sight!!! 

Malini - hoping you are having a fab holiday! You deserve it.

Hi *Pix* - am totally with you on the celebrity adoption thing. As if she has any time to really care for the child anyway - too busy with exercise, self promotion, basketball players and faddy food!!! Just numbers babes, just numbers. Hang on in there. It WILL happen.

*LJ* - I am soooo sorry hon. I know I can't say or do anything to help but hope that sending big cuddles at least reminds you that we are all here for you.   

*Tracey* - hope Max is not suffering too much with CPox. At least he is getting it over with while young. Both my brother and I refused to catch it when we were little - despite Mum putting us out to play with friends who had it! As a result we both got it in our 30s - absolute MURDER! I had spots where I never knew you could even get them - will leave that to your fertile imaginations!!!! 

Really sorry to hear your news *Zuri*. Don't give up sweets. Be kind to yourself. Have a few months off and try to go back to a normal life for a bit. OK, still need to eat well and not drink too much but having a break from it all has really helped me. I feel much more positive now and have also had time to look at other options.

Hi to everyone else. Got to stop now at 1.5 hours is up - wow you girls can talk!

Lots of love and hugs to all and hope you all have a lovely Easter break.

Catch you next week.

WW XXX


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pinklilly

Sorry for your experiences sounds like you have had a tough time but regards to IVF being advised against because you conceive naturally what about IVF where they screen embryos before replacing them back - a friend of mine is having this done in Australia after a miscarriage at 13 weeks and 2 terminations at 13 weeks due to severe abnormalities with the baby - so the screening was their next step to determine which embryos are healthy and which are not before having them replaced - she can also fall pregnant very easily so I think IVF for you would be a good option with the screening - I don't know a lot about it but i think its called PGD?? (someone may be able to correct me) but I know Care Nottingham offer this screening service

Good luck


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pinklilly- Hi hun, and welcome  
I am so very sorry to hear about your heartache and sadness, how devastating for you and hubby.
I can't offer advice on anything other than AMH.... I had mine done in October 2008 and it was 6.32P/mol, I then went on to have my first IVF (ICSI) cycle. I produced 4 follicles and they collected 3 eggs, I was over the moon. Sadly, my eggs fertilisted abnormally so I didn't make it to Egg transfer. This was all done at the Lister in London.
I am just about to go to Turkey for my second IVF (ICSI) try (on Sunday actually  )  I had my AMH done again in Feb and it had dropped to 1.78P/mol    .
After I got over the initial shock I decided I would still go for my second try.
I had a scan on Monday to check how many follices I had before I started on the stimulation injections on Monday night.
I was AMAZED and so happy to see 6 follies in total, without any stim drugs following  a really crap AMH result.

I wish you lots of luck hun and Zuri has given some good advice.

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

WW- Hi lovely  
Have a wonderful time in Austria, relax and chill and enjoy yourself.
Thansk for your kind wishes   
CCNA is Cisco Certified Network Associated hun, he did really well- it was hard going but he he was pleased with how it went.
Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LW: You are so right hon the numbers really get you down. I wish I didn’t have that stupid blood test yesterday. I must have looked so desperate, the girl who took my blood offered to have a coffee and a chat one evening.   She said she didn’t have a baby for 2 years and knows the feeling. We’ve made friends and she even gave me a discount on all the bloods which is why I thought I’d get AMH done again!   God knows what my new AMH reading will be but I really don’t give sh!te anymore. Like you said I have been ovulating every month since my failed cycle back in December. I know I shouldn’t do this to myself but I’d like to get an AFC scan to see what’s happening this month so i can compare the numbers with actual scans. 

Sorry you are struggling so sort out a clinic – Would coming to London be option for you or is it too hard?

Purps: It looks very promising honey    I know exactly what you mean when you say you are clinging on to your PUPO status –I was exactly the same. 

Lainey: Oh you are such a sweetheart – thanks for all your kind word and thanks for seeing me as a ‘spring chicken’!   
9 weeks!! That’s fantastic news! Grow babies grow!   

Zuri: When are you coming to England hon? It will be lovely to meet you or alternatively you can invite us to your flat in Switzerland when your DH goes away with mates and we can have a PR PJ party.   My imagination has gone wild today! 

WW: It’s lovely to ‘see’ you again honey. Are you still on for 2nd May?

Pinklily: I'm so sorry for all the hard time you've been through   
Did you consider getting your NK cells/immune checked out? Since you had so many miscarriages it might be a good idea get that checked out?

Pixx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Pinklilly - Welcome! I can't help re amh but I'm sure someone here can.  I too have had recurrent mc's (6 in total). All my tests came back normal but something was clearly wrong. Most of my pg's eneded early 5 weeks or earlier, one made it to 7 weeks and we saw a hb. I finally persuaded my consultant to refer me to liverpool were I had a uterine biopsy to measure for nk cells (natural killer). Turns out I had raised levels of nk cells so my body was treating my babies like an infection or cancer. Have you been tested for nk cells? ******* in London tests for nk cells via blood tests. The treatment is steroids and/or ivig or humira (sp). Dr Q said that steroids should work with my levels. I had steroids from et with my last ivf but it didn't work, but I'm still hopeful. My problem is that after 6 mc's I stopped getting pg (my amh is in the normal range, at 8 I'm told its not great but OK), which is why I'm going down the ivf route. Much can be done to improve egg quality naturally (cutting out caffine, sugar cigs ect), something the ladies here will be able to tell you about. 
Another thing I'm, looking in to is chromosone screening of embryos prior to transfer. CARE in Nottingham do this at an additional cost of 2k. We are having our 2nd free go locally and will probably go there if this attempt fails. 

Anne - how exciting 

LJ - you are doing so well. The pain never goes away but it does get easier to manage in time.

Zuri - hello hun 

Pix - sorry about the results but you DO have age on your side. 

Purple - sounds like implantation to me!  

Lainey - 9 weeks! Bloody brilliant! 

Hi Steph, Malini and everyone in team pr

Making a brief apperance. Work is crazy busy. 5.5 weeks afer my failed tx af and I'm still waiting for af to show! Clinic want me on a 2 week course of progesterone if af fails to show by Monday. However I feel shattered (have resorted to a caffinated cup of tea...shocker), have lower back and tummy pain so fingers crossed af is on her way so I can get my tx scheduled in! 

Anna x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

*Pix* a PR PJ party sounds good although not much new for me i spend most days in my PJ's!! shameful I know 

can you come over in a couple of weeks he's off to the UK for a stag do 

really sorry you are all in a kerfuffle over your blood tests - my doc i suppose had a point when he asked me why would I want to know my AMH would it make any difference and would it make me feel better! as much as i get frustrated at him maybe he does have a slight point - but at the same time there becomes a point where you just have to know these things and that is unfortunately the point at which you are at and its torturing you all these numbers scales results etc.... as you just said your self you have ovulated each month since your BFN and a 'normal' will only ovulate one egg a month so keep hope!!

Wish i could wave a magic wand and for us all to have what we want and then go and live in a big commune - sod the village lets have a commune with happy kids running around everywhere and live off the land - sh!t i think i am in gaga land today!

Hi *WW* - glad you get to have your easter break without FIL - been trying to persuade hubby to go away for easter for some last min skiing but after failed result he is now panicking about money again  plus our dog is in season so nightmare to find someone to have her over easter - bugger! why is everything so f'ing complicated eh!

*Anne* - it all seems to be happening so fast for you! do you fly out on Sunday? wishing you so much luck my ex cycle buddy - this will be your time xx

*LW* sorry you are having a nightmare finding a place to do your tests x

Thanks for the kind words *Lainey* and woo hoo for 9 weeks today!! not long to go before breather stage!!

I'm showing off with my new powers of colour 

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- Hi hun, and   for missing AF  .
yep, exciting times ahead I   I get further than last time  


Pix- Step away from the AMH test hun   
If I can avoid EVER having another one of those done again I will - pure evil  


Z- Loving the new font   
Yep, fly at 1030am from heathrow on Sunday
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Just wanted to pop in say hi to everyone.   

     to zuri lj and pix

     for anne

and a huge      for everyone else.

Am on sneaky at work again but gotta be quick cos area director is hovering here today.  CD26 for me not even a sniff of ov this month, af pains are a killer, just wish the beatcccchhhh would hurry and up and come

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Hun, what a buggaring b itch    
Sorry about no Ovu hun


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - i know hunny, looks like im ov one month but not the next   but then i have always been a little strange i suppose     Ah well hopefully that means i will ov next month instead tho im getting a bit fed up with it all again.  Think the pmt has kicked in god help dh when i get home poor bugger


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls -

just dropping in quickly to say hello. we are off tomorrow for the easter break (we are going to megeve in France - up in the mountains, which was a good idea last year when we booked the cheapy deal, but now as it's sunny and warm here and freezing cold there I'm not sure we wouldn't have made another choice). Not much time to post I'm afraid. My stomach has been bad again - which I now think is clearly related to the asprin I'm taking, and I've got bad news from my consultant at the Lister after my last fsh test, so I've been hanging out in that dark place.....

Letter from consultant. I really can't keep taking the pill until my fsh drops, I'm not sure it's good for someone with pof who WAS ovultating to be taking the pill, and I if it doesn't drop soonish, I won't be able to do IVF because we have a 2week holiday booked end of may \ start of june that we absolutley can't cancel...so feeling really rubbish.

-----Original Message-----

"I had my FSH taken early in the morning before I started the pill this month - same horrid result, still 41, so no change from last month, I guess I should be grateful it hasn't gone up.

I'm a bit concerned as my POF doctors have told me that taking the pill does not lower my FSH. What happens if my FSH doesn't come down on the pill, can I still do IVF?"

Sam

Dear Sam, That FSH level of 41 is not good and certainly IVF drugs are very unlikely to be effective with an FSH this high The FSH may not come down with the pill and it may take a while for the drop to occur.
----------------

I read this article on seconday infertility in the telegraph last weekend and it made me cry, so I thought I'd pass it on. She mentions "insulin resistance" which is what my blood sugar diet is about, and a drug that can help with this.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/5088578/Secondary-infertility-One-is-not-enough.html

She talks about a doctor at the "Surrey Park Clinic, a specialist hormone practice in Guildford". Tracey as you live out there, have you seen these people? Any comments?



> For others, underlying insulin resistance, when our bodies do not process insulin properly, canresult in polycystic ovaries and poor-quality eggs. This leads to a higher rate of infertility, miscarriage and problems during pregnancy. It is important to recognise and treat these problems sooner rather than later as the chances of successfully conceiving and achieving a full-term pregnancy is reduced. In line with this, studies have shown that when clomiphene is combined with metformin, a drug to treat insulin resistance, then rates of conception significantly improve.'


I'm sure I read about metformin in Dr Beers book also.

Sam xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Pix - if your free, I'm dashiing out in 5 mins and I've decided to walk so I can call you. Hope your free.

sam xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sam - thanks for the chat. 

I saw a consultant at the Surrey Park Clinic last year but it wasn't a hormone specialist. I know the clinic is very good but didn't realise they did this test. I might give them a call to discuss - sounds interesting.

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just heard that Coleen Rooney is preggers  
Is it wrong to feel a bit bitter?
WTF is wrong with me?
I'm not a nasty person but I just had a bit of anger as I heard that on the radio 

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne    it's only natural hon. I think we all feel the same way - not that you don't want others to get pregnant but you just feel sad for yourself really. That's how I feel anyway -   
She's been annoying me before she was pregnant and now it's worse - I can't stand the woman.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - totally understandable. The one I really resent for popping them out though is charlotte church....given the ignorant comments she made on her show last summer!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank F I'm normal girls     

Right, off home now ladies  

Speak tomorrow

Pix- you know where I am if you need me gorgeous.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pinklilly - I am so sorry to hear of what you have been through and sorry you feel ignored by your doctors.  I really wouldn't sorry too much about your AMH result because clearly it is not giving you a problem in getting pg, which is what they all tell us low AMH is all about.  At 39, your AMH is not likely to be that high anyway but you are still getting pg on your own and that is what counts.  I agree with the suggestions so far - have they checked out your natural killer cells?  If it is something like that then they could well sort it out with the right drugs.  Equally, could they do IVF with screening to see if that would pick out the sticky embryos?  I don't think it is time to give up since you are clearly getting pg easily and it is just a matter of finding a sticky one!  Hang in there.  I have just had one miscarriage and I know now how heartbreaking it is.  I never understood before.

I too am appalled that Wayne and Colleen's spliced DNA will soon be walking the earth.  Scary thought.....

Anne - given your follies I am totally convinced your duff AMH was caused by your IVF cycle.  I found another link on that the other day - no doubt an IVF cycle knocks your AMH.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ladies

Still pretty tired, dragged myself through work, badly need this easter break...roll on Friday. Drugs arrived today, DH was here so the ones that need to be cold went straight in the fridge. I should really be using my sewing machine to make a solid bolster for my new 'supportive' yoga regime which involves lying down and resting deeply plus an inverted pose to increase blood flow to the uterus, ovaries etc.

(met a very interesting woman this weekend who is teaching Qi Gong and says it is good for fertility, she teaches it to people with cancers and diseases, using it as a healing tool, apparently it has a reputation for helping)

Just a quick hi to you all....not much time for personals tonight....

LJ- am impressed you are able to be there for others at this time.

Anne- You must be so excited!

Lainey - 9 weeks! Am so excited for you!


Pinklilly - I am so sorry for all of your losses, you have been through so much. FF is such a good supportive site and I hope it helps. There are lots of posts on AMH and a google will bring up more info. Amataurs opinion: I echo what others have said. Ask for the NK screening. Cant see why you would be told not to do IVF? Doesnt make sense. Get a second opinion. Is your clinic private or NHS?  See if you can research (on here) what clinic is best for women with recurrent miscarriage. Wishing you all the best 


xxxxMAG


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi all - not been on the board for a while - trying to blank everything. Taken on third job to save up money for more treatment. Went to lister today for appointment to go over results.
*Tests Done*
Antiphosphoro lipids
Anticardiolipin
Karotypes
NK cells
Lupus screen

From the above the anticardio lipin and NK Cells were raised meaning I have 'raised cytotoxicity' which may have something to do with my body not conceiving or not holding onto the embryo - who knows eh. 
So we are due to have a fourth cycle. Short cycle, Gonal F, Cetrotide, Prednisolone, Clexane (heparin).

Gonna wait till July for now - got things planned, and just want to really have a free month to go through it all again....
Maybe this info will help someone in a similar position. I wish us all mountains of luck, rivers of calm and great big forests of fertility ...don't know where that came from...but yes I too am peeved Colleen rooney is pregnant...I don't know her....shouldn't be bitter at someone elses good fortune but....yes, am mighty jealous...one of many eh x


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

LJ, laughing out loud at your message. Glad to hear from you. 

ladies, do you think the Ronneys could be the "missing link"?


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi ladies

I've not been on here much in the last few weeks since I got my BFN, but today I got the result of my AMH test that I persuaded my NHS clinic to do. I was half expecting it to be low, but I am pretty devastated that it came back at *2.6 *

Has anyone got pg with such a low result? Or should I just resign myself to the fact I'll never have my own child. I'm now waiting for my consultation appointment on 1 June with ARGC, but feeling hopeless all over again. 

And yes, I was pretty pee'd off when I heard Coleen was expecting, life's not fair is it!

If anyone can give me a glimmer of hope, I'd really appreciate it, 'cos I feel like pants this evening. 



Jo


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Jo hun   Sorry to hear about your AMH result. Don't give up though, there are lots of us here with lower AMH values, it just means we don't have stock piles of eggs to play with each cycle. But so long as you have some eggs then there's hope, and you got 4 eggs last cycle, so try not to worry about it too much (easier said than done) and definitely don't give up. There are lots of success stories around this thread of low AMH girls with bumps or babies to prove there is hope for us.

Sam, I'm interested to know about your blood sugar diet, do you have hyperglycaemia? Is it the low GI diet? I was on metformin for years and it's not nice, it made me very nauseous especially if I took it without food. 

Lightweight xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

MadameJoJo- do you know what scale your AMH was on?  It makes quite a difference.  But, yes, we have had success on here with lower AMH than that.  Miranda had AMH of 0.69 when she conceived the Bobster I believe.  Don't give up hope.

Sam - thanks for the link to the article.  Made me   too, sums up secondary IF pretty well I think.  Although, I personally can't stand Zita West and her comments about women leaving it too late b/c they are too focussed on their careers.  Hello!  Hasn't she ever heard of meeting the right man and trying to convince him that he wants children    Us women get the blame for everything and shame on her, being a woman and blaming us too.

L x


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

The scale was 'pmol' or something like that - does that make sense? 

I am glad to hear that some low-AMH-ers have had success, that makes me feel a little better. My cycle has gone a little strange since my BFN too, well, the next AF was okay but now I'm 31 days since the last AF and still waiting for the wicked witch to arrive! I think that might be contributing to my low mood. 

I started the Low GI diet today so was interested to see there is someone else on here doing it too. I put on so much weight when I did my tx, I now have 20 pounds to lose!! Can't believe how much I've put on, to be honest. Did anyone else find that? I think it was all the milk and brazil nuts I consumed  It is relatively healthy diet so if it has additional fertility benefits that would interesting to know.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Zuri*     hope you managed to have a drink last night and spend some time with DH. Have you thought any more about when you might start again another cycle?, I know you were thinking of coming back to the UK for some more tests, a few months break to let your hair down a bit and re-group is probably what you need right now, hope you are OK  

*LW* thanks for the welcome back, how are you doing 

*Suzie* thanks for your message, I am fine and just concentrating all my effort into the next cycle 

*Lucy* OMG the similarities between us are freaky  , lets hope then that this new protocol is 3rd time lucky for both of us  how are you feeling on the drugs? good luck for stimming, I will be waiting for updates  

*Anne*   at you fighting in the que with your Easter Eggs   watch out hormonal fueled woman standing in the que  

*Pixie* I am so sorry about your bloods, I know it is so disapointing I am too scared to get mine rechecked . My accupuncture question didnt come out at the right time did it  maybe I wont bother with it afterall  hope you are feeling better and everyone elses posts have reassured you  

*Slycet*  

*Purple* How are you doing hun 

Hope everyone else is OK  sorry its brief there are so many of you to get to know I am just still learning who is doing what and when. I need to go back to looking for my OCP, AF may start any day and I have lost the new box   looked everywhere for it for hours 

Pam


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

PIXIE - I read about your blood results but did not have time to post properly.  However, i have hooked out a sheet fromteh Lister and it says:

estradiol    pmol/L    Follicular    15 - 220

                            Midcycle    510 - 1100
                        
                            Luteal        120 - 630

Therefore your reading of 120 would seem ok to me?  And remember, you did get an embryo only a few months ago


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali: Thanks honey   
That's an interesting range - if you google it the numbers are completely different but i choose to believe you hon - much more positive than the stupid Dr google  

Did you speak to R about the sperm transfer situation again? The only thing might be against you is that the sperm/egg donation is illegal in Turkey (due to the religion malarky!) She just needs to understand the swimmers belong to your ex and not some complete stranger. I can email her and explain the situation if you like? You know they got in trouble last year with the gender selection accusation so I'm sure they are trying to be very careful on every step they take.

Pam: Don't be silly hon, how could you know   Acu actually really helps me relax, not sure if it does antyhing else but there are lots of studies on it so I'm sure it's worth a try. If you decide to try again make sure you find an acupuncturist specialised in IF.  

MadamJoJo: There is a thread called 'PR babies and bumps' you can check girls signatures on that thread if you dont believe us   There are definitely girls with similar AMH's as you with babies or pregnant. Keep positive   

xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick one for now.  I managed to read the last two days posts when I got up at 6.30 but ran out of time to post.  Now at work and not much time before anyone else gets here.

Pinklilly (I hope that was right) The fact that you have managed to get pg 6 times means you must have eggs left and are at least ovulating.  AMH can only give an indication of quantity of eggs left not quality.
As others have said it might be worth seeing a miscarriage specialist who believes in immune problems.  Others have mentioned Dr ******* - if you google London Miscarriage Clinic you will find him.  If you are not near London then I think CARE Nottingham is the other place for immunes.  
Again, others have mentioned PGD (screening) I know Guys hospital does it as I know someone else who is having IVF there because she can get pg but keeps miscarrying because of a known gene problem.  I don't know if PGD is any good if you don't have a known problem to screen for.  I'm sure there are threads on PGD here somewhere.

Pixie.  Sorry you had such a crap FSH result.  I don't think I can say any more than others have so all I can do is give you a   

Zuri.  You are very strong.  

LJ.  How are you doing today? 

AF started for me today.  I think I need a good shake from all of you for being deluded.  As my cycle last month was only 21 days and this month I had got to CD26 I stupidly started fantasising about being pg.  Going as far as working out whey I woudl go on maternity leave and thinking that as it was DH and I wedding anniversary I could give him a positive pregancy test stick as a pressie.  Stupidly wasted money on one of the digital ones and surprise surprise it said 'NOT PREGNANT'  last night.  AF arrives this morning. WHEN WILL I EVERY BLOODY LEARN.  

Anne, fab news on your progress so far.  I bet you can't wait to get on that plane on Sunday

Be back at lunch time.

Any nice easter weekend plans for anyone.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Morning all!

Madame JoJo - please don't despair too much; your FSH is good and AMH is just another factor - it is not decisive.  My sister had FSH up in the 20s so her AMH was bound to be in the poo but she did ok.  You did get eggs before so don't dwell on this one test!

Sam - thanks for the article.  I actually thought Zita was quite not bad in this one - she did say that doctors were too quick to write women off as peri-menopausal.  It was also quite encouraging in terms of explaining that there were things you can do to help your egg quality.  All too often we hear that there is nothing which can be done.  I cannot imagine the pain of secondary infertility in the same way that I could not imagine the pain of miscarriage until the weekend. However, I know that it must be tortuous.  Have faith ladies! 

Tracey - sorry about your test.

I know we (me included) can be a bit down on Zita but I have to confess something.  I did see the nutritionist there last week and had made an appointment with a midwife there which I cancelled when I lost my baby.  The midwife called me yesterday and was extremely reassuring and kind.  She said it was a really good sign that I got pregnant so quickly and told me that many, many women experience miscarriages, especially with their first pregnancy.  It was just what I needed to hear.  So the ZW clinic isn't all bad!!  

I have to dash now so no time for more personals.  I am off work again and having a few treats today.  Getting my hair done, then lunch with DP, then shopping/pampering!  Today is my best day so far.  Not great but not overwhelmed with despair either.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls  

LJ- So glad you're having a pamper day hun, enjoy  

Tracey- Sorry about the preggers test lovely, it's so bloody unfair  

Pix-  

Kate- You ok love?  

Purps-  

Pam- Hi Hun  

to  Mag, Zuri, Sarah, Beachy, LW, Sam, Nix, Fishy, Bunji, Jess, Suzie, Anna, Ali, JoJo, Steph, Mira, Laura,Lucy

Well, just back from my day 6 cycle scan (3 days of 450iu Merional) and don't know what's happened but my 6 antrals seem to have disappeared as today's scan showed just  2 x follies on left @ 9 & 5mm and 1 x follie on right @ 4mm.
How the F did they find 6 antrals on Monday? Where have they gone today?
I'm disappointed and confused. 
BUT, I know one of them has grown to 9mm so lets see how it is at tomorrows & Saturdays scans.

Hopefully bloods will be back asap this afternoon.

Emailed Romina as I can't get her on the phone.

All very weird, but I must say, 6 antrals did seem alot. Also, it was a different nurse today but I saw the screen too so god knows eh!!

Gonna keep positive, keep my tummy warm, drink my water and milk, and   that things don't do wrong.

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi All

Anne - I know what you mean when the nurse saw my 6 antrals she said that is just an indication and that who knows when I go tomorrow for my day 8 scan I may not have responded at all - it all depends and is sooooooooooo annoying.  I am not feeling positive at all for tomorrow as dont really feel bloated and have had no twinges or anything at all - AAAAAAARGh and the thing is I NEED 3 FOLLIES to get to EC which makes it so much harder you are lucky that your clinic will do EC with just one am I right?  They cant even convert mine it IUI because my tube is blocked.  I have to be    for tomorrow but not feeling   today am actually feeling sick in the stomach with worry!! with one ovary makes it even harder!!! oh peeps please   for me.  Anne try be as positive as you can! am sure you will get more at the next scan.  I am on 300ui Gonal F is that high?  well that is the highest my clinic goes.

To everyone else wherever your journeys goodluck!  I have been trying to follow this thread but it gets so busy but to Zuri -   am hoping you get better luck next time and to the rest good luck and see that you all really are so strong!

Soniax


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

*Anne* - keep positive, more might grow - i had i think 5 showing on day 6 from my 4 antrals then more appeared at my last scan - I know its not good to measure agaist me as my FSH isn't low but more might appear - sending you lots of  

*Tracey* - so sorry you got your hopes up but you are not alone we all do it! thank you for saying I am strong but don;t feel so strong at the moment 

*LJ* glad you are feeling better today - day by day recovery is very true - enjoy the pamper day x

morning *Pix* - hope you are feeling a bit better from yesterdays crappy day with your results, reading what other have said it sounds like maybe your results for E2(?) isn;t so bad after all - I hope thats the case xxx

Hi *Pam* - can you believe it i have not even had a drink yet! i'm more of a socail drnker than a drink at home person and don;t like wine so i haven't even had a tipple yet but we are out tomorrow night and i think i might have a few vodkas  hope you are well x

*MadameJoJo* - sorry about your test results 

*Purps* - Ooh not long to go hoping so so much you have some good news for us all this weekend you deserve it xx

Hi *Ali* hope you are well x

HI *Mag* - hope you are feeling better and that the thrush has gone away

*Sam* enjoy your holiday x

*Kate* 

morning to everyone else xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Z hun-  

Sonia- Hi hun   thanks for your post. So, how many days of stimms have you had so far? Don't know much about Gonal to be honest, sorry. I've had 3 days so far but a comp diff drug to you. Not had too many twinges, apart from yesterday morning in the left and that must have been my 9mm one growing   
I am too having another scan tomorrow and I will be thinking and   for you


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya

Anne- will be taking my 7th injection tonight! EEEEKk Do you think that changing drugs makes a difference? like from Gonal to Menopur?  As the nurse said to me that it makes no difference?? but from what ive read it does.  She did say to me this time if I wanted to change to Menopur I could but said that the mixing it can be a bit irritating so I thought i would stick the Gonal again.  First time i was on the LP with 3 months of decapeptyl (like zoladex) for 3 months and she said its either that the reason why I didnt respond or because my ovaries are behaving like an older persons.  Now im on the short protocol but same drug and dosage and no decapeptyl would it make a difference?  just changing protocols?


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

HI

CAN YOU HELP??  I am DHEA and now on my 2ww, I am not sure if to continue with it, part of me doesn't want to 'shock' the system from drastically coming off it.  I tried looking for the bumps poor responder posts but couldn't find it, was also going to mention it on there?

Thank you in advance.

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam- pretty sure you don't take it on 2ww- check with clinic but my clinic said only take it to EC

x

Sonia- See where yoi are at tomorrows scan but if you are really worried, call the clinc. The menopur is fiddly to mix yes   but someone I'm sure will come along on here who knows about gonal
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Anne: Honey as I said to you on the phone this morning, things change a lot and by the time you know you have more/bigger follies. Let’s see what your E2 says today. Did you manage to get hold of R in the end? 

Zuri: Morning sweetie – how are you feeling? Have you got any plans for the weekend? What do people do in Switzerland at the weekends other than sorting out their washing? 

Sonya: Wishing you loads of luck    

Tracey: You know what - I was only ‘hours’ late on this cycle and did exactly the same thing. I went to Boots and got an HPT and tested only to see another BFN. No we never learn, I guess that’s a good thing though, it just shows we don’t give up easily!

LJ: Well done on all the pampering plans today. It always works for me too. Have a lovely day.

Sam: CHR recommends you carry on taking it up until the test day - then stop if you are pregnant. If you don’t feel comfortable taking it maybe drop your dose slightly? How much do you take a day?

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix, Yep, spoke to R and mailed her the sizes, she said don't worry but it seems like you have said, lots can change so I am still    hun.
I was just worried about where the 6 went but I know antrals are not really an accurate indicator of the stimmed follies.  

Sam- Sorry hun, I might be wrong on the DHEA but best to check with your clinic


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix - well Pix there is a small window on saturdays to wash, clean, mow lawn, wash car, hoover and do DIY and shop then on sundays you can't do anything noisy and you canlt shop as everywhere is closed so they go and do weird things like walking in the woods with family, go hiking all day, skiing cycling swimming in the lake all sorts of yucky healthy things that make me shudder  

actually its nice and chilled here on weekends as people do nice things for themselves and not shopping DIY etc... when we were in the UK we always shopped on sundays and did all sorts of housework and DIY and stuff but now we are free of all that so we make the most of it and go walking and cycling or skiing or whatever depending on the seasons  idylic really 

What are your plans for the easter break Pix?

Sonia good luck for this cycle x


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you..... am on 75 mg a day...I think I will carryon taking it......  

Just to say I am a lurker and am following your journeys to achieve your dreams....fingers crossed for you all.

Thank you

Sam xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Tracey hunny you sound like me with those tests, every month i plan how i will tell dh   

Anne - petal thats so confusing, try not to worry too much as you still some good ones there i can feel it in me water    Keep that milk flowing and hotty on the tummy   

Sorry no more personals but hi to everyone and i will try and do a long post tonight. 

I have decided to have a 3d scan done of uterus as it is bircornuate and i just wanna make sure there is no septate? or septum? there which could be stopping implantation.  Have also decided to have immunes done before going through any more tx - am i mad   Its gotta be done tho as this will be our final go and all the boxes gotta be ticked before we go for it

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam - the DHEA is taken purely for egg quality/quantity, so there's absolutely no reason to keep taking it after EC!

Save the tabs to take after you've had this baby I've decided you're having - you'll need them to make number 2!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oops! Make that number 3 - I forgot you already had one...


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

E. mail back from nurses that say STOP!!!!!

Thank you Miranda   

Hope your well Mrs.  xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Mir:How are you? How is the ikkle one?  

Sorry Sam   The CHR say continue taking DHEA until you are confirmed pregnant and they also claim that they have seen a lowering of their miscarriage rates on DHEA but you must stick to what nurses has said - they should know better. Are you with the Lister?

Kate: Good luck with the scan honey - I really hope everything is OK down there  

Zuri: Nah! All that stuff is too healthy for me hon   
I'm not doing much this weekend - Might see some 3D's and go to a housewarming party but mainly need to sort out the house as my sister is coming from Turkey with my nephew the week after.I have to make sure the house looks good as she is obsessed with cleaning/tidyness etc!    

xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate hun- Lots of luck for your scan  

Hi Pix


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Just popping on at work as I've had a hectic week and not had chance to bob on. Hope you are all planning lovely bank holiday weekends.

Anne - 3 more sleeps hun   How's the jabbing going? Is your final UK scan on Saturday? Oh and thanks again for sponsoring me babes. I am half way to my target now xx

Zuri -   I am so sorry matey. Hope you have a lovely weekend planned for you and DH xxxx

Beachy - Is it the 2nd that we are meeting up?

Mag108 - Glad your weekend was good. Did you get sorted with the Microgynon??

Mirra - When's baby Bob going in for his hand?

Pix - Thanks for that, I need to have a re-read of Zita soon. I am also taking Wheatgrass which is also supposed to help regulate your hormones xx

Kate - good luck for your scan xx

Sorry for lack of personals

I will bob on again on Saturday. I am reliving my youth tomorrow night and going to see the Prodigy so I will probably be deaf by Saturday

Love to you all

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Just wanted to say...

Purps - good luck for saturday  

Anne - enjoy Turkey  

LJ - glad to see you are having a pampering day  


I'm having next week off work, so won;t be able to check up on you, be thinking of you though


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sarah- yep final scan on Sat- still waiting on my blood results from scan today. only had 3 follies today  
Have a lovely bank hols hun


Fishy- have a lovely week off hun


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sarah: OMG I love the Prodigy – you lucky thing! Not sure about the new album though so ‘smack my b!tch up’ still remains as my favourite song of the P.   

Anne: Do you think the new scan lady might have missed something? What do I know but I think it’s common that the follies don’t grow but not being there at all – hmmm not sure! Can you ask to be seen by the first scan lady tomorrow?

Hi Fish


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

WFT is going on with my E2..... 
Just had result back form hospital of "less than 50" they didn't give me an actual figure ? ? ?
LH was 21

The e2 seems SO low- I am freaking out here.

Have emailed Romina

xx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya

What should your E2 be around then?  Sorry im new to all this E2 what is E2 by the way


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne check this out, not too far off the mark, day 8 are more important xxx

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Sx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Purps- So, I just called the Lab at Coventry and said what scale is the e2 on and he said Pmol...is this the same scale as this link ?

Estradiol (E2) Day 3 25-75 pg/ml Levels on the lower end tend to be better for stimulating. Abnormally high levels on day 3 may indicate existence of a functional cyst or diminished ovarian reserve. 

xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

deep sigh of relief   bl00dy numbers drive us all  

 

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

MY LH is 21 Purps - that looks like I am soon to Ovu? But I'm only 6 days into my cycle. I am stressing myself out and I haven't even had my email back from Romina yet    
I'm doing the "What If" thing we spoke about on Sunday


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I know hunny, it's all about what if's this IVF lark, but wait til R emails you back, she will let you know, I doubt you're about to ovulate due to size of follies, but R will know more, they may just want you to start the cetrotide, but probably not yet, Remember at Lister they do not even do first bloods till day 8 ish so we're just not used to seeing the results this early! 

Try not to google any more till R emails you back, and she will

 

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Rs reply.....

" Hi Anne,

Please take 450 IU of Merional today.

We will start Cetrotide tomorrow.

As you used Merional just for 3 days and also you are taking femara tablet the reason of low estradiol might be this.

Please let me know your scan and blood results tomorrow.

best regards,

Romina


Sorry to be such a panicker!!!  
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne,

As I said to you on the phone hon my E2 dropped to 170 (CD12) from 450 (CD9) and it went up again to 300 again on day 13 and I was booked for EC. These things happen, just hang in there honey.  

Purps:


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne - just seen your new post! 

PHEEEEEEEWWWW!!!!

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Pixie sweet lady how are you today?

Loved the advice from Zita, funnily it's a lot of what my accu guy recommended for a 'Damp womb' 

Anne,     seems like you may need more cetrotide, but maybe you'll just have a short cycle and more holiday time  

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks lovlies- what would I do without you?  
can get more Cetrotide out there Purps


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi just popping on quickly from work.

Wanted to say....
Anne- good luck for when you go on sunday, I really hope it all goes well for you  

H x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah thanks Hazlenut-


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi also to Pixie and purple- hope you're both doing ok today x

have just seen some f you have referred to an article of something by Zita West- is there a link to it?

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a quickie to again wish Purps good luck for sat or early testing tomorrow  and Anne lots of luck for Sunday and your IVF in Turkey

have a great easter everyone (just in case I don't make it on here until next week)

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Zuri- take caare hun


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps - I'm good honey - thank you. I just can't wait for the long weekend now. Finishing at 5pm today - hurrah! How about you? You seem very calm for a lady who is about to find out she's pregnant with twins.   

Hazelnut - It's not about ZW but she has quotes in there - 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/5088578/Secondary-infertility-One-is-not-enough.html

Zuri: Are you off somewhere hon? Why can't you make it here until next week. (I'm an FF police!  )

Anne: 

/links


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Good luck Anne!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oops sorry Pix  well not got anythng planned but as hubby is off may not get time to come on and post but just read - aer you worried you may miss me too much if I don;t post again till tuesday?    to be honest I can;t see me not making an appearance its a bit of an addiction these days!!

am hoping hubby might whisk me away to do something at the weekend tho - but i might be hoping a bit too much!!

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Anna- Have a nice Easter break  

and you Zuri


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Girls, Anne sorry about the confusion with the number of follys and the E2 levels. Mine were always low indicating only one or two eggs, scan showed 4/5 and they collected 8 so the scans and bloods are just an indicater - some can be hiding behind others. Another friend of mine saw 7 follies at the stage you are at then 14 at the next scan and collected 20!

Zuri - if I didn't say so already, sorry about your BFN.  

Pixie - sorry about your results and that it is not your month this month,   but does that mean you may go out to Turkey next month when LW and I will be there?

LJ - thinking of you, I think you are doing well to be on here still supporting and encouraging everyone else and it is true, sadly one miscarriage is very common and then everything is fine the next time so there is every chance that this will be you next time, I hope so.

Purps - good luck for your testing, whenever that may be    thanks for the lovely comment about Joshua's photo's on ********.

Hi everyone else.

Looks like yet another chemical pregnancy for me this month.    its 16DPO and I felt I had to test today in case I did get a proper positive as I would need to get my HCG beta done today then another done on Tuesday as it's Easter to compare results.

It was a faint positive but I know at 16DPO it should be quite a strong line, I didn't bother ringing the hospital for the blood test, as I know the result would be I was pregnant but the HCG wouldn't be high enough to correspond with the numbers DPO (they would be low)

I will of course check again tomorrow or Sunday if no AF but expect the line will get lighter rather then darker. I now have pregnancy symptoms just like the last time when I had a chem one and feel its sad to know it's all for nothing.  

I think I have decided on the Jinemed though for my IVF cycle as it will be the only opportunity for me to go there with fresh sperm as DH will not come again and would have to use frozen. As Romina told me that a frozen sample can affect the fertilization rate and the other hospital have that new technique I think I would rather have a frozen cycle with them plus I would like to give the Jinemed an opportunity to work their magic on me!

Take all love Karen xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - phew glad bloods are ok hunny, what a panic   

Purps - i have my fingers toes knees and everything else crossed for you my little sweetie       

Hi pix zuri anna hazelnut swinny and everyone.

Dr is referring me to specialist for knee as xray was clear.  He rang me back and said oh kate you are still on this low dose anti depressant and you are trying for a baby?  Yes i said but if i should get a natural miracle sometime in the future i will come of it of course.  He then drones on about ivf and in the end i lose my rag a bit and say if the nhs hadnt been so crap and the waiting lists so long for various tests i may have been able to have some treatment on the nhs.  I then went on to say perhaps if i wanted a gastric bypass it wouldnt be a problem    Think the pmt is here girls    Told him im disgusted the pct will not fund any drugs and that i have to pay for scans and bloods for immunes privately, plus also the fact that when i had my hsg and they discovered i had blocked/scarred tubes and a bicornuate uterus why was i not told i could have a lap to see if tubes could be unblocked scarring removed and the bicornuate uterus be looked into further to see if there was a septate there.  Sounded quite good i must admit, i mean i dont even know what a bloody septate is    Anyway he said he will do some delving into my notes and see what he can do, but i wont hold my breath   Blimey didnt mean to type all that must have got carried away  

Must go cash up now, be back later

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kate you go girl!!

Pix not really that calm hunny, just had 2 more BFN on the lister thread and thats shook me up really! scared now, but will wait till sat and see, loving DH saying sweet words to my belly and really don't want that to stop!!

Just hoping!!!! With all my heart!!

Hugs to all you ladies off for the weekend, I'll be here!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Karen- So sorry hun about your faint line. BUT, as you say, test again tomorrow & Sun and just maybe, you never know eh. Stranger things happen   
Have a lovely Easter  

Kate- Bloods are low but Jinny told me possibly it's the additional tablets I'm taking that interferes with e2- she said don't worry as early in TX cycle. I'm so glad you gave the doctor what for  , good for  you. Sorry about your poor knee.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps hope you are bearing up OK, these last 2 days are a killer aren't they i was just a bag of tensed up nerves - sending lots of positive thoughts your way and keeping everything crossed and just think statistically the more BFNs you see the more likely you'll get a BFP because there has to be a 30 something % of positives - that sounds really awful to the others with the BFNS but i used to feel that it was stacked against me statistically when i saw too many BFPs 

Kazzie so sorry you think you might be having another bio chem, really hope the line gets stronger for you over the weekend xx

Kate glad you had a good rant at your doc they deserve it 

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- I keep getting little bursts of excitment for you hun  
Ah, bless DH


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Karen, I don't know how I missed your post! So sorry hunny    the disappointment doesn't get any easier! Thinking of you!
Hope the jinemed can work their magic on you! 

Anne hunny bless you, DH is a darling bless him! thinking of you, you'll post before you go wont you? Getting scared selfishly I'm afraid that everyone's going to desert the board this weekend?!?!

Zuri, I guess that's one way of looking at it hunny! will hang on to that! Hope DH spoils you this weekend!

Hugs to everyone else

Pix hunny you seem to be back on form, which makes me smile hunny, my heart breaks when my fello FF's are so low!!

Any one know when Ally's back?

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a brief visit!

Karen - really hope you are wrong and the line gets darker.  Remember that HPTs cannot tell you how pregnant you are.  If there is a smaller amount of dye in the test or something you will just get a faint line with nothing wrong.  Keep testing.  

Anne - with follies it is very subjective and you may find some more appear next time; at any rate you have 3 at this early stage which is great!!

We are talking about when to ttc again.  The doc said to wait one cycle and, unfortunately, I was not in a fit state to do my usual and ask for a detailed explanation of why!!   Scanning the internet there seems no medical reason why, after a very early miscarriage like mine, we shouldn't try again right away. There is a lot of guff about letting your body "recover" but it is all very vague.  DP thinks we should do what the doc says but I don't see the rationale behind waiting a month.  If my body needs longer to "recover" then it won't conceive anyway but why not see?  Anyone know anything about this? 

I had an ok day today.  Couple of wobbles - some lady was jabbering excitedly into her mobile "i've only just found out and I'm due in December".  So was I.    Also, I felt drained at the end of the day - it was an effort keeping it together.  Got some new pointless makeup and had my eyebrows shaped.  Also got DP some cigars. He gave up smoking a year ago and now only has the odd cigar.  The miscarriage has made him really want to smoke again so I am hoping the cigars will deal with the craving.  I'd hate to see this send him back to the ciggies!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - MY SIL got preg month of m/c.  i think they lke to give you time to recover emotionally.  

Kaz  - i don't think the srength of a line means much.  my line was pretty non exsistant in early preg and i had 3!  and i was compairing lines for weeks and they didn't always get darker!  

Zuri - sorry hon.    

Anne - EEkk!  hope easter is full of eggs for you!

Purp - So excited for you!  

the chppers had to have 3 injections each this afternoon.  Was horrid.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ, I'm with Laura, I think they always advise waiting a month or two because of the emotional devestation you have been through, that being said I have 2 3D friends got pregnant the next month after miscarriage, they both have beautiful daughter now! Just take it as you feel it's right. big hugs hunny big hugs

Laura sweetie, it must have been awful for you to have all 3 bubs have injections (and 3 each no less!!!) Shame you had to take them, I've taken 3 of my friends little ones for their first lot of jabs, just to save their mummies from the stress! Rest assured it will have distressed you more than them! Do you have some calpol to give them? sometimes it just helps the first 2/3 days after jabs!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purps - Bless you honey   It's only natural to feel nervous. I'm   so hard for a BFP for you. Please don't let other BFN's get you down - everyone is different.  
I remember Ally saying they were going there for 14 days so tomorrow will be 14 days since she's gone (counting days or what     ) She'll be here for your good news I reckon.   
I'm OK hon - thanks for checking. Trying to do all the right things and leave the rest to nature's hands and see what happens.  

Kazzie - Thanks hon. I want to be in Istanbul in May for tx so hoping my FSH will behave next month. I hope you are wrong and the line gets darker  

Laura:    


xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Purple and Laura!

Laura - I am sure the jabs were much harder for you than for the chippers.  I was wondering - do you get stared at in the street a lot with triplets?  Do you get loads of questions??

Purple - I can't believe it is already so close to your test date!  I am   so hard for you but please remember that, whatever happens this cycle, you have every reason to be optimistic.  A quick change of protocol and  - voila - you have proved you can respond fine with fab eggies that go to blasts!  I think that you almost need to think of this as your first cycle since it is the first that has been on the right approach for you.  I am honestly not meaning to be pessimistic and I really hope you get your BFP.  All I am saying is that you mustn't think of this as your only chance because you have done too well for that.  I gave my sister this speech in her 2ww - which proves it results in twins!!    And Pixie is right - others' BFNs are nothing to do with your cycle!     

Pixie - hello there sweetie!   Please try not to let the numbers get to you.  I know the doctors get obsessed by them but maybe that is why they are proved wrong all the time!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LittleJenny said:


> All I am saying is that you mustn't think of this as your only chance because you have done too well for that. I gave my sister this speech in her 2ww - which proves it results in twins!!


LJ this made me smile hunny. Bless you for all your reassurance!! You're a very special woman and soon you will be a fabulous mummy!!!

I'm getting a bit stressed as I'm still brown spotting, but hanging on to how this cycle has gone, me and DH have been so pleased to get this far! Just hoping with all our hearts that this works! DH is convinced he's getting his twins 

how are you doing hunny? Really!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - thanks for the offer of contacting Romina for me    The problem appears to be with the HFEA allowing the frozen sample out of the country to a clinic that is not HFEA registered.  i did not say to R that it was donated - just that DP could not come with me  .  I am kind of resigning myself to going again at the Lister - with Jaya this time and on a slightly different protocol.  Perhaps June?  Your philosophy sounds pretty good to me right now.      for you  

Purple - I am so excited about Saturday!!!  You WILL get a BFP!!      

Laura - sorry about the jabs   

LJ - Sounds like you have had a good day, considering    Great that you and DP are talking about ttc again.  I would say wait one month at least though - just to let your body recover physically and emotionally.  You want to be strong again  

Lucy - Glad the dr'ing is going well!!  This seems to have come round so quickly.  Good luck with starting the stims.  I have thought briefly about getting an anon donor and going to Turkey/Cyprus but feel i want to have a go with ex-DP's first.  Cant really articulate why at this point.   

Anne - wishing ypu so much luck for Turkey!!  hoping too that tomorrow's scan is reassuring for you  

Zuri - hope DH does whisk you off somewhere - you deserve it!!  

Kate - sent you a pm  

Kazzie - sorry about another chemical pg    Hoping that the further test will show a darker line    if not, Jinemed sounds liek a great plan  

Hi to everyone!!!!

How cool is it that we now have a 4 day weekend!!  And Saturday is my birthday.  37 but not going to let that get me down!  Have lots of lovely plans. Will be checking on here regularly though for the updates!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Ali miss night owl how are you doing?

Thinking it's a good omen that I'm testing on your birthday as ET was on one of my 3D's friends birthdays! so    

Enjoy your 4 day weekend hunny

Sx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

My Dh knows how to show a girl a good time..just got taken to The Damned United, for those of you who dont know is about the footie manager Brian Clough. Martin Sheen played him. It was quite funny with lots a 70s references which made me smile. Now the golf is on...

Full of cold but so so happy to be off work for 10 whole days! Plan to not get up til midday and watch catch up on iplayer....Off to Ireland for four days to see family and friends....looking forward to having some fun before starting the tx.

Zuri - I like the sound of Sundays there. Makes sense....Hope you are doing ok.

Purps -  Feeling for you hon, hope you are getting to do some good distracting things....praying to the universe!

Kate -  Pleased for you that you are going for it one more time. Good on you for asking and fighting for what you want to know and what you want to happen! You deserve those answers. It is annoying they pcts wont pay up for drugs. I got in touch with my GP when I was 36. Had I been put on an NHS list there and then I would have prob qualified for NHS tx, but for some reason I never made it on to any list....

Pixie -  I only ever really really clean when I have someone coming over.....

Sarah - Enjoy the Prodigy. microgynon  sorted. I guess I have officially started tx as took microgynon today so hurray! Still up for coffee (decaf of course) on the 18th if you are?

Fishy -  hope you have a great week off....

Anne - hope it all goes smoothly. The 14th is so soon!


Karen -  Really very sorry to hear that.x Hope you are doing ok.

Lj - I was told to wait 2 full cycles after m/c. I did but it was excruciating. Having said that the m/c were at 10-11wks so there was a lot of  material loss/blood loss so alot to recover from. Dr said to wait because its hard to work out dates if preg does occur again (never quite worked out why that was quite as important as getting preg in 1st place!)
Big hug and hello to everyone else...

XXXMAG


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mag - you lucky girl!!    Con on starting!!    Lots of luck to you.

purple - Yep, i reckon its a good omen.  A friend of mine came out for my birthday last year and I swear she conceived her baby girl that night (with her husband - not some random we met out that night!!  )  I am a bit of a night owl - just cant get on in the day so its my only chance to catch up.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Ali hunny, I'm usually in (wierd cyclogest) dream land by now but when DH is on nights then I don't settle well!

Bless him he came of his bicycle on way to train station tonight! luckily he works in a hosptal so his leg is all bandaged now! poor sweetie that he is!!! I hate him doing night as he just seems to be gone for such a long time (same really if he's on days but just seems more when he's on nights) he leaves at 5:30pm and gets in at 10am  

Sorry to hear about all the crap you're going through with frozen sperm! wish this journey was easy and simple for all of us!!

Hugs 

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

looks like someone else is having a restless night also - still up and past 1am  

everything seems to have hit me tonight (as I guessed it would soon) not a happy bunny 

Hi purps, ali and mag xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Zuri hunny      thinking of you sweetie! 

Sx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Zuri -   for you.  You have been through so much in a short space of time.  You are bound to feel   and its healthy to do so.  Maybe try and plan some nice things for this weekend with DH.  treat yourselves and try to have a bit of fun.   

Purple - that is so sweet that you cant settle without DH.  And Poor him falling off his bike    His shifts seem very long.  Does he then get lots of days off?  x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Ali - Yes could do with some nice things on the agenda this weekend but alas not sure we can afford them as will have to get saving for next round - maybe hubby will take pity on us tho  

Sorry you are having so much hassle logistically with DP' sample - any chance he would come to Turkey with you?

Purps - it must be hard hubby working nights - I think i'd not like it although i may have welcomed it tonight!! 

x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Zuri - you can do things that dont cost any money:

1. Go for a walk
2. Have a picnic (with a bottle of wine!!   )
3. Go round a museum/gallery etc
4. Have sex  

OK, so running out of ideas for cheap options but you get the idea.....


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bless you Zuri, hope DH does decide to through caution to the wind and treat you   may be worth it in the end, think R&R makes a big difference!!

Ally, his shifts are 12.5 hours but he travels the rest of the time! but yes he gets 4 days off a week. His last shift was monday so I shouldn't complain really we've spent most of the week together!

And he's working tonight and tomorrow night then off till next thursday  

So ali hun, any dates on the horizon hunny, are you looking? You just posted, love the list  

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

well number 4 is off the menu!! see earlier comments between me Anne, Ally & Pix 

Museums - bah boring

picnic - yeah good idea

walk - well we'll do that anyways with pooch 

He sent me a link today of a lovely spa over looking lake Zurich but then decided it was too expensive so think thats out of the window


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

right night ladies going to attempt sleep and hope tomorrow is a brighter day 

Purps i'll be checking in for news and progress so don't worry you wont be alone  i'll be checking on my iphone if needs be 

Night ali xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Night Zuri    Sweet dreams.  I'll read back about why number 4 is off the menu.....

Purple - i talked to my boss today about having another cycle about June time.  I still dont know what is happening with my job so need a plan whatever.  If I am redundo they have to give me 10 weeks notice to I cant wait til i leave.  If i am transferred to one of the other organisations who have tendered for and won our services then that could take months too so need to push on.....


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oh nothing exciting Ali just that i've gone off it since starting IVF! maybe a bit of relief not to have to force BMS every month and now just can't be bothered 

right really going to bed now xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Would he not go over for two days, Ali? Just so they've got something to freeze? I know it's a lot to ask, but he's been pretty good so far - I'd ask. He really only needs to be there a day - they can freeze the rest.

Purps - any sneaky testing? Only two days to go... I'm so excited for you.
I tested positive on day 12 (I tested every day tho!)


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning Miranda!!

i haven't asked but I think thats cos i know he wont want to.  He was never keen on the idea of tx abroad (not really sure exactly why - probably a statement made more out of ignorance) and he said after he went to the Lister to do the recent sample that he didnt want to do it again - he said he found it depressing.  I think he has always struggled with "IVF" and that was obviously one of the factors that caused our relationship to end.  I am thinking one more at Lister and see what happens and then will consider Turkey/Cyprus with donor sperm.  You transported your frozen stuff from Lister, didnt you?  To a clinic in the UK?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all,

No sneaky testing for me, but more because DH isn't here, don't want to be alone when i test, even tomorrow test day will have to pee in pot and wait till he comes in at 10 because will need him with me 

but to be honest it's not looking good this morning, TMI alert, my brown strreaks have gone to all the discharge from my pessary this morning being brown with a slight pink tinge! I'm devastated! Think it's all over for me    

  Sx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Purple -   it may not be.......look at what happened with lainey.  And my 3D friend didn't know she was pg with her 2nd one (who was conceived this time last year   ) cos she had some lighter bleeding when she expected AF.  Take it easy.  Thinking of you and really really hoping that this is just 2 babies snuggling in for a long ride


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple. I hope you are wrong.            Try and keep positive, I know it is hard.


We have some friends coming to lunch today - we were meant to go out for a walk first but it is raining.

LJ.  I don't think you have to wait a month before trying again.  If there was a reason why you won't get pg again the first month then it still wouldn't matter if you had BMS.  I had heard somewhere that it was easier to get pg the month after a MC.  It didn't work for me, I tried the month after my three and got nowhere but you never know.
Tell DH that if he goes back to the cigs after the MC he will then have two things to feel bad about.  Lots of people said to me it woudl be OK if I had a ciggie when Max died (I had been a confirmed smoker but gave up about 6 years previously) but I just knew that I would not only have my grief to deal with but another attempt to give up smoking on top.

Anne.  In one of the London free papers there is a big article about Istanbul, telling you what to see and where to eat.  Do you want me to type it into a PM and send it to you?  Or, you might be able to find it online.  The paper is Called 'London Lite'

Better go as I have people coming and I am sitting in my dressing gown with wet hair and no make up.  

Lots of Love to everyone, I will have a read back tomorrow.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We transported sperm from the Winterbourne in Dorchester to the Lister, Ali - it was quite a big barrel thing! Ifyou don't ask you don't get - just ask him or you'll never know. Or book through the Jinny's Cyprus place and get a donor? I think I'd go for donor myself, as it's so much less complicated than all this negotiating with someone you've split from.
Tell him you'll be using this as a second option and see if he changes his mind about helping you out.
I really feel for you! You're between a rock and a hard place, really.

Purps - doesn't sound like AF to me. Sounds like implantation from twins to me! I can't believe you're being so good about testing - well done you!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

DH has just come in and Mir I read him your response to my worry! He says tell Miranda I love her!!!!

Not really being good about testing Mir actually I thought I'd be testing daily but I'm terrified!!!

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps understand your testing fear i was the same but hope Miranda is right and it's twins implantation, it doesn't sound like AF to me, hoping the result tomorrow is the right result xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I have been lurking for so long I can't remember when last I posted. So please forgive me if I leave something out of the persos.

Purps - You are amazing for not testing. I know its because you said its out of fear but still think you have showed impressive self control. I think you shouldn't give up hope yet. Lainey is quite the example. I'm starting to feel nervous/excited for you.  

LJ - The one thing I wish I had done through this fertility journey has been to listen, to really listen to my body (I knew time was running out somehow and listened to the doctors instead) so I've taken to the idea of prioritising what my body says. I say you do the same in deciding when to try again.

Ali - sorry about how difficult this sperm issue has been. You really don't need this added stress. I hope it works out.  

Pixie - how are you doing?  

Anne - its sounds as though you shouldn't panic around the developing follies. I really hope it all goes well for you.  

Kazzie - I really hope that the line gets darker      

 Miranda, Zuri, Pam, Mag, LW, WW, Almond, Hazelnut, Sarah, Lucy, Anna, Ally, Laura and everyone else in team PR.

I had my baseline scan yesterday and so now I am just waiting for AF to start injecting    . Last cycle this time I was excited and nervous. This time I am just scared. I'm already starting to do crazy things - like obsessively searching google for info re empty follicles. Last time I got one egg from 8 follies. There were no indications that that would happen the scans looked good and so did the E2 levels. SO this time I am afraid. I have to stop myself from asking DH if he really wants to be with someone who can't have kids. I didn't though (I asked him all of that last year when we found out my AMH/FSH, etc.). So at least I'm keeping some of the crazy stuff in  . I am so pleased that I back at work so hopefully it will keep my mind off all of this.

Have a good Easter weekend everyone.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Purps - Thinking of you and just offering my support sweetie!x   Will be travelling all day tomorrow and not sure how much time I will have to get online but you will be in my thoughts....X

Suzie -  I am there with you on paying attention to ones body. I, like most everyone else spent a long time hanging around for appts and tests in NHS, when my body was screaming out for attention and my mind was screaming 'get a move on'. 

Then consultant mentioned AMH last September.(why not before?)  Wished he'd said, get a second opinion. Wished I'd asked more questions and wished I'd had all of you then. Have learned more here than anywhere. Lots of whys. Since I took it all in my own hands I feel totally different. I wouldnt have done it without all you ladies.

Lazy day today. Tidying and cleaning but dont have to be anywhere today so it will all be at my pace...

XXXX


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Mag,

Yep, I have  similar story and lots of regrets of 'if only' it hadn't taken me so long to be assertive. Oh well - its happened and can't change it.

Its a pity the weather is so horrible. I would have loved to do something out doorsy - oh well will go do some shopping instead  

love,
Suzie.


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya ladies 

Hope you are all good and have a good easter weekend - Just an update from me just got back from my day 8 scan (will be taking my 8th injection tonight) and with my one and only ovary they have found 3 possibly 4 follies measuring:  1 at 10mm, 12mm, 12.5mm and the fourth which says looks like a follicle is 8mm - so I am pretty stoked wasnt expecting anything much as last time I only got 2 follies.  My lining was 7.7mm thick.  The nurse did tell me that they were small and said that the next thing we got to hope for is that they all grow nice and big and together.  Do you think that 8mm will catch up??

She did say that she dosent think any more will recruit though but just as long as I make it to EC this time I will be one happy bunny!

Anne - how you?  Turkey this weekend!  all the best of luck to you

To all the rest goodluck!

Purps - goodluck have a good feeling about you getting your BFP


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies you are all so sweet

Good luck to allk those follie growers on here at mo! Thinking of you all

Everyone else have a fab weekend!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

purps hun - I have had bleeding on and off since around test day so please don't give up hope.  I have had all colours and varying quantities. I think as long as it is not really heavy and accompanied by severe bent over cramping it is by no means over. Keep strong sweetie, I am routing for u and the twins 

I will keep checking in to c how u r doing so u won't b alone. 

Suzie - good news on the scan. Try and stay positive hun, it only takes one. 

Ali - happy birthday for tomorrow. Sorry u r having sperm difficulties, I do feel for u. This IF malarky is hard enough without added complications. I hope u can sort it out x

Anne - 

Hi mags x

Back later 

Lainey x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Saffa- Yay!!! Excellent follie news. Well done  

Tracey Sorry hun, only just logged on- I will have a look online at the article. Thank you  

Pix- have set you a test love  

Purps- Sounds positive news to me hun- hang in there  

Lainey-  

Hi &   Mag, Beachy,Sarah, Sam, Fishy, Suzie, LJ, LW, Pops, Ali, Kate, Miranda, Laura, Steph

Had my scan this morning , my left one has grown to 11mm, the other one that I had on the left yesterday that was 5mm was "missing"  and my right one has grown to 6.5mm from 4 yesterday.
No blood results yet BUT, I have a butchered arm - it took them 4 attempts to get blood today and was bloody painful  

SO- I am sh!tting myself now as worried 2 defo follies is not enough.
Feeling a bit     . 
 they don't cancel.

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Anne so sorry your scan wasn't better this morning - its so bloomin confusing all this isn't it - I hope there will be no need to cancel - surely 2 should still be OK? really hope so and keeping everything crossed for you xx

Having a bad day today, been holding myself together since my BFN on Tuesday but feel like its all come crashing down today just can't stop crying but at least I am which i suppose is a good thing as I didn't after last BFN

Sick of this situation for us all - why is life so unfair for a bunch of us

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- I'm so so sorry- you were being very brave and strong this week and now you're feeling it. Life is so very cruel yes hun.
You look after yourself hun   

I've just had my bloods back......

e2 is 96
LH is 18

xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Purps:    Girls are right honey, it really sounds like a twins implantation to me. I know waiting is an absolute killer but there is only one more more sleep to go. Watch some [email protected] TV, cuddle up to your hubby to take your mind of things.    Thinking of you my lovely. xx

Anne: E2 has gone up! YAY!! The Jin won't cancel your cycle if you don't want to hun. They will leave it up to you to decide and anyway things are looking more promising now with these new blood results - don't you think? You know what we always say - it only takes one and you have 2 good ones there. xx

Zuri: Oh hon - I wish I could give you a big hug right now. We all know what you are going through but don't forget it's far from being over for you yet. You have lots of eggies and some of those will turn into little ones soon. Just hang in there.   

Ali: Tell your ex giving a sample is done in a nicer way in Turkey. I'm not sure how the Jin does it but my previous clinic gave us a seaview room and provided TV & DVD player with some movies with 'adult content' in case you required any additional help so it wasn't depressing at all. He might even like it after all!  

Will be back soon for more perso's girlies - love you all.

Pix xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you lainey!     it's ok and trying to stay positive, it seems to have settled a bit now! thats probably the pessary working

Zuri, so sorry hunny, I'm sure my drama isn't helping you either!     

Anne     for you hunny!

Thanks PIx      

Love to all

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps don't be silly your drama not helping me I am   it works for you and will be thrilled xx its just a low day today and me and hubby not getting on either which doesn't help xx

thanks Anne and Pix xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

It puts so much stress on relationships this IVF journey     to you hunny, hope you two work it out soon xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just done a test ladies, as couldn't hold out and not even a sniff of a second line!

Will retest in the morning with first wee but to be honest that will just be the final nail in the coffin!

Just wish I hadn't done it now as have to wait for DH to wake and tell him then he has to go to work so will be alone 

I'm fine sad but fine. Just hope I can get another good month again

Sx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Girls. Purps glad the bleeding has settled down a bit, like the others have said I do think it could be implantation bleeding,    for test day for tomorrow.

Anne, I also don't think the jinemed will cancel unless you want to, I only cancelled when I had two because mine also had to have PGD.    that things turn out ok for you.    

LJ, after my miscarriages I always wanted to try as soon as possible as if I was trying to play catch up to be pregnant again. The general rule of thumb seems to be three months but I have been told wait for one more period then go for it and this to me seemed to be the better compromise. But at the end of the day I would do whats right for you.

Zuri - sorry you are low today, but only natural after what you have just been through. 

congrats Saffa on your follys!

Well no darker line for me today as AF made an appearance so it's definately over     but no surprise as I knew that line should be darker then it was.

OMG I can't believe I am back on the IVF roller coaster - need to start the pill, then IVF at the end of May.

DH is not happy, he doesn't want to go to Turkey (hates flying) doesn't want to spend the money and doesn't really want any more children, he has made it plain today that he is only doing it for me but can't understand why I can't just be happy with what I have.


If I hadn't be able to get pregnant after Luke I know I would have accepted it better but having had Joshua and lost him as a baby, I am desperate for another baby now but wish I could simply just get on and be happy with what I have but I can't.  

I need to feel that if I don't have anymore I tried my hardest and don't have regrets about not trying because I know that if I didn't do this when there is still a chance (although a small one) when there was no chance I would really resent my DH.

I prayed this month really hard and waited over an hour to look at the test result on the HPT (I was so scared to see a BFN) because I knew that my DH would not be happy if we had to do IVF. 

He has taken the boys out this afternoon and I am glad that I am on my own in peace without him making me feel guilty. 

Best get on and get some stuff done whilst I am on my own!

Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Purple, sorry about the BFN, how concentrated was your pee? I ask because some people who are pregnant can't get a BFP unless it is a very concentrated sample such as early morning urine. Hope you get a line tomorrow.   

love Karen xxx.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Karen hunny, so sorry your result wasn't what you wanted!

Hugs to you x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps hope its because you have testedtoo late in the day and tomorrow shows a different result but I also think we just know don;t we deep down no matter what others say and hope but I do hope its not the end for you  

Karen sorry you didn't get your natural BFP and that hubby is not thinking on the same lines as you - hope you can come to some agreement and compromise xx

Well still feeling like sh!t just can't turn the bloody waterworks off today and feel so angry at hubby for some reason - think its because we not got anything planned for the weekend and everyone around us seems to have gone off for lovely weekends away at wellness resorts and all sorts and i just feel bitter thinking if anyone needs a f'ing wellness break at the moment its us grrrr god i am an angry bitter bunny today!   and to top it off hubby has just gone off to his art class!!  over at a friends and expects me to turn up in 3 hours as the friend who is hosting the art class is having a dinner party - really the last thing i want to do!! plus they're all pot heads so i'll turn up to a bunch of stoned p!ssed idiots and just do not want to go - he wasn't impressed when i told him i wasn't going as he now needs to make an excuse for me!! angry that he couldn;t cancel and stay at home and support me - he was out last night too

argghhhhh

sorry for the moan and rant but nice to get it out

Purps extra double dose of     got you xx

xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just popping in quickly

anne.. masses of luck for turkey honey xx what did they say about your scan and blood tests today over in the Jin xxx

purps... i am   for you that the result changes tomorrow morning xx my thoughts are with you hun x

zuri ... sorry to hear your feeling so low, its totally understandable honey, and its not helped by your DH attitude to you     men are strange creatures at times xx hope it works out

karen.. sorry to hear af has arrived.. and your hubby too xx what is it with theses men !!! take care

to EVERYONE else big big    and    to you all xx

hope everyone has a nice (as possible) easter, i have just had a new hairdo the sun is shining so i am now off out to pick DH up from work then the weekend can begin


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- Hun, test tomorrow with the first wee of the day. I wish I cold give you a big  . Around all day if you need to call.
 for you  

Pix- Thanks hun, yep, e2 is up still low but thank god we can still go for it.  

Pops- Thanks so much for popping by to wish us luck  .
New hairdo eh  
have a lovely Easter
The Jin have said just carry on as normal and just start taking my Cetrotide tonight.
Phew- I am so glad they haven't mentioned cancelling      

Karen- I'm so very sorry that DH is not wanting the same thing as you. Must be very upsetting for you  

So, I'm just getting al my bits n bobs out and have got the suitcases out and one of them has no zip     SO, gonna have to buy a new suitcase when I'm in town meeting my friends tomorrow  

xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey ladies, I think I've accepted that this isn't our time. There are   and DH is absolutely devastated, bless him he has to go intoo work now and look after teenage mum's babes, drug user's babes etc! my heart bleeds for him. But we will hold on to the fact that we got this far and we will cycle again probably in a month or two.

Thanks for all your thoughts wishes and support

Big hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps sending you the HUGEST hugs lovely I am so sorry but still am holding onto hope that test day tomorrow may show something different for you both - if its an consolation I know how you feel and yes do take positives from this that you got 2!!! blasts on board you did amazingly well on this cycle which gives hope for your next

thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Purps, you nutter! You're testing two days early, with diluted wee - it's not damn well over bird!

Tisk, is all I have to say on the matter.

I refer you to m'learned friend LauraB, who was convinced there was nothing doing and now has three babies for the price of one!

Test tomorrow with the first wee, then again the next day. It's far, far too early to be despondent.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- me and Jas send you and hubby lots of love and  
BUT- I still feel it ain't over.  get the pee stck out tomorrow early doors x

Zuri- Jas sends his love to you too my ex EC buddy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Mira


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purps    it ain't over yet hun, test again tomorrow morning x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bless you Mir but tomorrow is OTD, would 12 hours really make that much difference? 

Anyway will test tomorrow but to  be honest feel it's all over! 

Thanks Ann & Jase keeping everything crossed for you!!! Enjoy suitcase shopping 

Thanks Beach  

Bless you Zuri  

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

purrps try to keep   and good luck for testing again tomorrow so hope things change for you  

Sorry for lack of personals but I've just finished work & trying to get myself sorted, we're off away for the weekend to a wedding can't wait so just packing but wanted to come on & wish you all a happy easter, will catch up again next week xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps - am hoping you get a different result in the morning hun     

Anne - are you all ready to go now hun?  Have a nice time tomorrow with friends sending loads of      ur way for turkey    

Kazzie - ahhh petal so sorry no natural bfp for you this month    My af has also started arriving very very slowly today and not even a sniff of ovulation this month for me.     

Zuri - sweetheart its ok to feel angry and bitter hunny, wish you lived a bit closer and id come and give u a big   and get u p**sed on lager    

Hi miranda hunny hows our little bobster doing?  

Pixie hi hun what you up to this weekend?  

Hello to swinny saffy tracey steph fishy mag108 almond hazelnut littlejenny laurab nix sam natasha ali ally rachel and everyone else.

Im having an early lager 2nite and a chinese for tea.  Got tomorrow off    But can you believe dh has got me working on van sunday and monday    There is a new car boot sale opening in stourport on sunday so we rang last week and there were no caterers booked for the site so we got in there damn quick    We wont be stepping on anyone elses toes so hopefully should be a regular thing, and i really dont mind helping him, just hope he pampers with me chocolate later 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Kate at the moment i'd love nothing more than a good p!ss up on lager with you  can you believe i've not had a bloody drink yet!! hubby has gone round to a friends for a dinner party - i can't go as i can't switch off the bloody water works but he has gone anyway!! grrrr might just go and sit in the late sun on the balcony and get ****** alone like a saddo  

Purps top up hugs    

Anne wishing you lots of luck for Turkey

Mir love your positive posts xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- hoep the sun shines on you whilst your working this week, it's a good opportunity for sure..

Zuri    big hugs x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuri hunny      i wouldnt get p**sed on ur own sweetheart.  The friends that ur dh has gone to do they not know about tx?  I must admit if it was me i think i would go with him and get ratted anyway and if i felt like    i would just say i need some air, or if i wanted to go home feign illness   Oh hunny i wish u were next door  

Beachy - yes hun great opportunity we gotta go for it, we need to save some cash for scans and immunes    How are you doing hunny, anything nice planned for easter?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate-having a relaxing day today, out tomorrow night then at parents for lunch on Sunday...it's been raining all day here...


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Kate no they don't know about treatment and its also a 3 other couples i don't know just all feels too stressful in current state of mind - told hubby i would not be up for it earlier in the week but he was too much of a wuss to get out of it, he is now there and they were expecting me to come along later and he has had to tell them i am ill - i know i shouldn't let it take over but its only been 4 days and just could not face it - but also can't face another evening on my own, hubby was out last night too!!  

Oh i'm so sorry for whining on and on today - i really did not expect to crack today - just thankful that you guys have been here to listen to me go on and on and on - more use to me than my own husband

He's just mailed me to tell me he has told the friend who is hosting the dinner party!! why can't he just bloody say i am ill!! 

More hugs for Purps xxxxx     feel awful for being a moaning minnie when you are going through tough times too xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Zuri   he probably just needs someone to talk to...don't apolgise for needing to let things out  x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachy - been raining all day here too hun  Dont know what we are up to tomoz yet apart from a long lie in in the morning that is!!!!!!!!   

Zuri - hope dh comes home to you soon my sweet    Just go and have a laze out on the balcony hun, have a little drink, read a book or magazine and let ur mind wander away from ur sadness for just a little while if you can.  I know how hard it is hunny.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday, I have been at work all day but DH taking me for a pub tea so mine should be getting better 

*Pix* I think the accupuncture woman I went to last time is meant to be the best person around here for IF, I think I frustrated her a bit so I am not sure she will be pleased to see me again as I didnt react the 'right way' and relax and be quiet   when I was meant to be relaxing, i looked at the walls, books, examined the needles in my wrist in great detail and fiddled with them, chatted to her and asked questions- she kept coming over to  them in harder as i obviously would relax more then  in the end to stop her going  she just started leaving the room and me to it with a comment about us A&E nurses never relaxing properly   which was great cos then I could text and check FF on my phone without making her  and doubting her skills .

*Tracey* I dont think any of us will ever stop fantasising about being pg every month , even though I know DH hasnt got any sperm I still spend every month imagining signs and symtoms of pregnancy. My AF arrived today too which is a kick in the teeth really as it means today would have been OTD  hope you are OK 

*LJ* My friend got pregnant in the month after her mc. I think if it is an early mc it wont have put so much strain on the body and so if you feel up to it psychologically and physially- I would go for it    good luck with whatever decision you make   

*Lucy*


ladyverte said:


> The only negative is a get a nasty taste in my mouth after the jab but it's gone soon enough


Lucy.... you are not meant to be injecting your mouth    

*Ali* I think you are right to go ahead and make plans for the next cycle as at this rate you will be waiting months until you hear one way or another with your job. Good luck with your decision to go to Turkey or have another go at the Lister, if you paid the flights of your ex not so 'D' P flights to Turkey maybe he would consider it for a free holiday, but maybe the DS option would be better at the end of the day, far less complicated?    with whatever decision you make  

*Zuri* I am sorry DH is being a , they just do not think in the same way as we do and to hime going out and getting  is probably his way of dealing with things and forgetting, but I know thats not any consolation to you when you need some  and TLC and as for sending a link to a luxury resort then saying pity you cant afford it well   I think I would have  him over the head. You are bound to feel up and down hunny, and have good days and bad and it being holiday time and everyone seemingly having fun around you cant help when you feel so  sending you a big   

*Purple*

0.9.00 


purple72 said:


> No sneaky testing for me


15.00


purple72 said:


> Just done a test ladies, as couldn't hold out and not even a sniff of a second line!


PURPLE !!!!!!!!!!!! it is not test date, it is not the first urine of the morning and THERE IS STILL HOPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do not give up now hun, I know how  you must feel and I am so sorry you are going to be on your own tonight while DH is at work, my DH works nights and I know how lonely that can be but you need to forget all about todays test and think   for tommorow. I will be     for you later and am so so so hoping for a BFP from you tommorow, just remember Vic on the Lister thread who has just had twins tested negative for 2 days after OTD- and that was twins!!! lots of people get a BFN the day before a BFP   

*Anne* I am so sorry that your scan wasnt better news, but as Pix said they wont cancel unless you want them to so that is really good news, and I am so pleased that your E2 has risen. Have a good trip and I am staying really positive for this turkish cycle and cant wait to hear all the news, I hope that the sun comes out and you get a  as well as a baby  

*Karen* I cannot even begin to imagine what it must feel like to have lost a baby, but I can understand the need after that to have another baby and so hope that your dreams do come true, maybe DH is just frightened after all that you have been through? hope things get resolved with him, and dont feel guilty  

*Slycet* have a lovely lager and chinese tonight  

  and   to the many of you i havnt mentioned . I have been feeling  today as AF arrived which means today would have been my OTD, I should be  because I was worried it would be weeks late and wouldnt be able to start my cycle, so I guess at least that is good- back on the evil vomit pill today for 2 weeks  then I start again. Finding it difficult to feel positive about it, we have been trying to sell the house for the last year and I always said we would move and get a BFP at the same time, 4 days ago we got a cash buyer and it was all systems go and I felt so happy and excited that it meant the IVF would work this time, 3rd time we had been under offer, 3rd go at IVF, then yesterday the house fell thru AGAIN and we are loosing the one we have spent the last year trying to buy and love- and now I feel like its a bad omen for my 3rd cycle and am . I know I am being totally stupid and ridiculous etc etc but . Oh well seeya later and hope everyone has a good weekend 

Pam


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually, 12 hours can make a HUGE difference, as can waiting to get the best concentration in your urine, at this stage Purps. 

I remember when I tested I barely had a line at 6.30am - I really couldn't make anything out - and I tested again at 9.30am and the line was - although barely visible - definitely there! That was day 12, but those embies had been inside me all the while - I had them put back on day 2 - and I'm sure blasts would take a little longer to get the body to produce HCG as they've been in there for less time.

Also, I've seen so, so many people test early and get a negative and then get a positive the next day, or the next. You're in normal IVF territory, so you are comparable to the normals on here - and yes, it's entirely normal to have to wait till test day, even with multiples.

I know to you I'm seeming absurdly positive, but really, as Anne says, it ain't over.

Zuri - I'd drink on my own! Always do - DH doesn't drink and I don't go to pubs... Put a really LOUD heavy metal or disco CD on and bounce about - you'll feel better.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- just trying to envision you jumping around.....

Off for dinner and to watch a dvd now so maybe back later on if I haven't fallen asleep after my wine...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am jumping about like an arthritic flea Beachie! Love it. If you're a bit angry, metal, if a bit happy, disco - you can. not. go. wrong. Ahem.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Purps - Like lots have said before me, maybe too early and with weak pee....fingers crossed for tomorrow!

Zuri - Am really sorry your DH hasnt stayed and hugged you. I reckon like others have said that maybe he needed to get out, his way of dealing with things but thats not what you needed. Theres so much compromise needed in relationships, meeting each others needs is tough. 
Many occasions with my DH were I felt he just didnt get it at a time when I was so so much in the thick of grief (2 parents had just died and I a miscarriage). DH was ok 50%of the time, great 20%of the time,brilliant 10% of the time and crap 15%. When he was crap it was traumatic...I just didnt get why he would be that way, still dont. I have some idea now of how to ask for what I need (spell it out) but he doesnt always get it or remember it. But he'll build a fence and say its for me...(his way of looking after)....but he does always have me in mind....and he does some lovely things which I am sure your DH does too. Maybe you both have different needs right now? 


am totally wiped again this cold is getting to me.

Anyone heard from WW?

Anne - good luck girl, I reckon theres more follies there and they are hiding

Kate - you deserve lots of choc for that - working Sun and Mon....

Karen - sorry things have been tough with your DH and IVF. Its completely understandable that you would wan to keep trying.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks mags you make a lot of sense and I also know I'm not the easiest of people too. Sorry you are still feeling under the weather x wing has gone to Austria this weekend skiing xx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies
I am having a lot of ewcm is this normal? Hope I'm not going to ovulate


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

CAN'T SLEEP!!   

Is anyone else up ? No? Just me then  

Saffa: Don't worry hon - if you check back on the earlier posts every single one of us asked the same questions during tx. I think ewcm is an indication of your E2 going up - you won't ovulate don't worry!   

Purps:   

Zuri:    Sorry you are having a difficult day. It's awful I know but at least you manage to cry this time around! It will help - honestly. Your DH needs a good kick up the   He needs to be more supportive - It's not about him it's about YOU! 

Pam: Your acu experience made me    You seem like a difficult patient! 

Ali: It's technically your birthday now!  
     
and here is my   hope you like it!  

Mag: Hope you feel better soon. 

Kate: I'm doing a spring cleaning this weekend hon!   

OK, better go to bed now  

Night night girlies,

Pix xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Saaf I asked the same, it's normal as Pix says hunny  

Ali        enjoy your day hunny!!!!

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Have a lovely day x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pix. Can you gone to bed and woken up or where you up until 2 something am?

Purple.      .  Have you tested again this morning

Ali.    

Zuri.  Sorry your DH is being such an  .  I hope you are feeling a bit better today.  Life just sucks sometimes and there is nothing you can do but wait until you feel better.  Just try and remember that you won't always feel like this and maybe you just need to allow yourself to wallow in your sadness rather than trying to feel better.  
Oh, I am so good at giving others advice which i never follow myself  

Mag.  I hope your cold goes soon.  I hate colds, they make you feel so washed out.


Anne.  I hope that third follie was just hiding and will appear again.  Lucky you checked your suitcase in advance.  Going to do it up at the last minute and finding no zip would have been a disaster.  I can just imagine you turning up at the airport with your clothes in carrier bags  

Pam.  I love your acu story.  That is exactly what I used to be like when having Acu.  I would def have it pre and post transfer again though if I had another IVF.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Tracey and Purple


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Beach & Tracey!

Have done sample in pot Tracey, but waiting for DH to come in at 10 to test. Don't hold out hope though sweetie, bleeding dark red now.

We ae both devastated, but trying to hold on to how far we got this time 

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Purps    x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Morning Beach.  Do you have any tx plans?


Purple, can you PM me your address


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Purple
so sorry to read your post this morning....it is just devastating.  I just found out yesterday that my second IVF attempt had failed..both times they only retrieved 1 egg which by some miracle fertilised and I made it to the 2WW.  There is hope...it sounds like you responded much better to the treatment this time.  Will be thinking of you....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps-       , I am actually in tears for you both hun. BUT, I am clinging on to hope still-  wait till lovely DH is hope and test it sweetheart. Have been thinking about your since I woke at 6!!!! 

Tracey- Morning lovely-   , I am glad we checked cases too. 

Morning Beachy- How are you hun?  

Stillgrumps- Sorry to hear about your heartache  

Love and hugs
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Anne- I'm not bad thanks, went a little OTT with drinks last night, feel ok but should have stayed on the wine...

Stillgrumps- so sorry to hear it didn't work  

Tracey   no plans at all for treatment x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali- Have a lovely day hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ah Beachy- Nothing worse that mixing those drinks hun


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- thankfully I had the sense to stop at Ouzo and pour it away...we'd run out of whisky and rum...


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bless you Beach, Tracey and Anne,

Bbeach hope your head is not too sore? 

Tracey how's your cold and Max's spots? 

Anne have fun with your friend today, thanks for the text hunny  

Stillgrumps, sorry to hear your news hunny! it's a tough journey this IVF lark hey  

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, Purps I'm so sorry. It's just not fair. Everything was so, so promising this cycle.

But you will get there - it's just a matter of when.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Purple* Its about 10 so you must be testing with DH, sending you lots of            and        

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Purps     so sorry really really gutted for you sending you lots of love xx

Happy Birthday Ali xxxx

Pix I was up at 2am should have popped on to see you xx

Think I had a mini melt down yesterday - I ended up walking the streets at 2am couldn't sleep and was just so angry at hubby had to get out of the house - feel like an idiot this morning now - i haven't had an episode like this for more than 5 years!! i used to have weirdo freak outs years ago - shows what this is doing to my state of mind eek!!    anyway the tear ducts seem to have dried up and my mental state seems to be restored - sure hubby is probably questioning why he married a fruit cake  

xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Purps - thinking of you and   you are wrong and you get the result you deserve.  Sending all my love to you and DH  

Anne - off tomorrow!  How exciting  

Stillgrumps - sorry to hear about your BFN  

Beach - hope the head is ok now.  Have a fry up, that will help  

Hi Tracey and Pix  

Ali -           Have a lovely day x

Zuri -    Let it all out, it will make you feel better.  Sorry DH isn't being very supportive.  He is probably in pain too though and is trying to find his own way to deal with it, hope he looks after you today  

Ally - hope you had a good holiday.  Come back soon  

Love to everyone else.

Lainey x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Zuri    I sometimes end up having massive rows about nothing and in a strange way they help me get the anger out...

Lainey- had lots of toast and will be having bacon butties for lunch...not got a headache just feel tired...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps-   

Hi Kate hun- Hope you had a nice lager last night and lie in this morning   

Had my scan girls and this body of mine is not doing as it's told    

left follie grown to 14mm , the right one seems to be doing nothing and stil no sign of the 3rd follie.
I have had a reply from Jinny to say carry on with drugs but my lining is not thick enough so when I get picked up tomorrow the driver wil bring me some estofem tablets for that.

It looks like I've only got the one responding follie girls but I have to go for it- it could be "the one"  

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- I am so so  sorry that things are so horrible at home for you right now hun.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Unfortunately it was a negative for us!

Thank you all for your kind words and support

Big hugs and thanks from us both!

Anne    for 'the one'

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Purps    I can't tell you how sorry I am for both you and DH. I know you are really hurting right now but as I said yesterday you've done so brillantly well to get to this stage. You are labelled as PR and you had blasts so there is so much hope honey.  
I loved your ** status - that is the way to go. We are all here for you if you need us   

Pix xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls - purps sorry that you think AF started,    for your 10 (is that am or pm?) test when DH there.

Anne, sorry follys not responding as they should,   I do agree that you do still need to go for it, hope that one folly is a great quality one that will end up being your baby    There could be others lurking around on EC day too, I did have 4/5 more then they saw.

Zuri - sorry about your low mood, to be expected though,  hope your wandering did help to clear your mind.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps  

and also for you Anne   but pleased you are still going and lets hope that one good folly produces the golden egg for you wishing you so much luck in Turkey x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Purps   so sorry it wasn't your turn this time like it should have been   like the others have said though there is a lot of hope as you had such a good response with the change of protocol.

Pix - when would you be out in Turkey if you did cycle next month? I think LW said about the 16th May, I would officially finish my 21 days of the pill on the 1st May but think I would have to take it for an extra week to get me nearer to the half term holidays so depends on how soon my period started after stopping it, last time it took 6 days so I need to allow for that!

hi everyone else

love Karen xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purps    so sorry it's not worked x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne sweetheart, I'm sorry but I really don't trust your scan ladies! You might have more things going on in there but even if you don't then as you said 1 good one is all you need. I'm sure we'll talk before you go but if we don't then have a safe journey and enjoy Istanbul! If you need anything my sis is there, just let me know and I'll get her to help you.  

Zuri: I could have done the same thing last night and go out for a walk at 2pm  bur I am a chicken! There is nobody around where we live and I'd probably [email protected] myself if I was out at that time of the morning so no you are not a fruit cake this is only a natural reaction to all the things you've been through lately.
I'm glad you are feeling better today.  

Kazzie: If all goes to plan I'll be in Istanbul from 9th May for 2 weeks. Have you decided on the Memorial or the Jin yet or does it still depend on DH   ?

xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Purps - I am so sorry   Sending you huge       


Ali  - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!   Hope you have a lovely day. 

Its 6 weeks since my failed ivf af and no sign of AF   Looks like I have to start the progesterone on Monday.

Happy Easter everyone.

Anna


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- No words to say how sorry I am for you both, gutted for you   

Pix- Thanks hun, I don't trust them either . The woman this morning gave me that look, you know the one where they go, "oooh, I'm really sorry but things don't look good" then she pulls this pitiful face...... I have to admit, I wanted to smack it      

Got to go now girls as I am meeting my friend in town, she is a 3D friend but lovely. Known her since I was 11.

Bye all, if I don't get chance to post later then I will text Pix to let her know I've landed 

Thanks for being so lovely everyone and Purps, once again I am so so  sorry
Next time hunny will be your time 

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne-wishing you lots and lots of luck hun x x x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Purps - B*gger!  I really thought this would be your time, I am so, so gutted for you.  Words somehow don't seem enough.  I am thinking of you and DH.  

Anne - I really hope the scanner is wrong and that you had more follies hiding but, it only takes one so that's all you need     I hate it when they give you that pitying look - having had three m/cs I have seen plenty of those looks at scans and it really infuriates me    

Have a safe trip and keep us informed of your progress, I am routing for you hunny  

LJ - how are you doing?  Thinking of you  

Zuri -  

Hi Pix  

Sobroody - damn that AF    It always comes when you don't want it and doesn't when you do.  

Love to everyone else

Lainey x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Anne - wishing you lots and lots of luck, safe journey, look forward to hearing from you when you are out there tomorrow/Monday!   

Pix - I am leaning towards Jinemed at the moment, though am looking for a bit of honest advice from everyone.

The advantage of going to Memorial is that they have IMSI which is a better magnification to select the sperm then ICSI though when I was there I only had ICSI as IMSI hadn't come in. The disadvantage of going there is that you only get to speak mostly to a public relations girl because most of the docs don't speak english except the top one who I might not see much anyway and they don't like you asking questions. They seem to do everything by the book, and after ET it was back up on 40 mins and they threw me out! They also don't seem to be as experienced as the Jinemed at having someone split the treatment so it is extremely stressful liasing the results from here especially if god forbid you should want to speak to a doctor yourself.

DH has said this is the last time he is prepared to go, and Jinemed have said they always prefer fresh over frozen sperm, so feel this is my one and only chance to go to Jinemed with fresh sperm. Jinemed seem to have more doctors that speak english and don't mind you asking questions plus dealing with Romina when over here seems less stressful as she is obviously used to dealing with people who start stimulation here and she is a lovely caring person which regretably I don't feel the public relation girl is at the other place.

My opinion is that the memorial have extreme expertise at IMSI and PGD but it is extremely stressful getting to that point there as I always seem to rub the girl up the wrong way without even trying on the journey to get that point (if) last time she was unbearable when I was trying to make the decision to cancel or not, it was horrible. There was no sympathy just a demand for a quick decision, I really wanted to speak to a doc but the top doc was away so noone there to speak to.

The other thing is that you have to get to the hospital by 3pm at the latest on the day you arrive, does the Jinemed allow you to get there later and are still prepared to scan you? Are the Jinemed open Saturday/Sundays and bank holidays?  

Also the Jinemed have said if I have a situation like last time where two race off in front, they would risk losing those and carry stimulation on for a few days to encourage the others to grow. Has anyone had this happen to them here and have got more eggs as a result? I know at the time a few of you thought that should be the way forward but Memorial wouldn't hear of it and said they would go straight to egg collection for the two if I didn't cancel.

thanks in advance for any advice, please be brutally honest.

love Karen xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix sorry you are having a restless time too - wish you could have joined me on my 2am stomp around the block  didn't see a sole during my walk apart from a fox! so quiet here! still i shouldn't really have been wandering the streets at that time! durr

Anyway just had the almightiest of rows (poor neighbours!!)   but have just cuddled and made up and both had a big cry   so hopefully cleared the air and can get back on with easter weekend! jesus it takes its toll on relationships this IF malarky doesn't it!

Anne safe journey over to Istanbul will be thinking of you and Jase  xxxx

Kazzie sounds like you have been doing lots of thinking re Jinmed etc... interesting to read the opinions as i am thinking next round or the round after if its needed at Jinemed xx

Thanks for your message Tracey - you are right sometimes you just need to wallow, i didn't after last treatment so think it all came out now - but feeling better now after a good yelling match with hubby  isn't it bad how it takes a huge row and lots of horrible words to then be able to move on!!

right going to attempt to leave this wretched flat today enjoy the rest of the day girls and thanks so so sooooooooo much for all your support yesterday and this morning means so much xxx

Extra top up hugs for purps   
x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - good luck   I'll be thinking of you.

Zuri - glad you and dh made up. It takes a strong relationship to cope with this ****ty road we have to travel.

I've just driven back and see some people viewing our neighbour's house. The woman was visibly pregnant and it made me feel physically sick! That house has been for sale for over a year, sods law they will buy it. What is wrong with me? I have no problem with our other neighbour's baby, but they are close friends and know our history. I guess its having the thought of her introducing herself...asking if we have children. Thank god we're detached and tucked away. Oh and I went to the hairdressers (had my hair cut into a bob and highlighted looks much better..tx had really thinned and dried it out) and there was the therapist wittering on that she was 32 weeks pg and how she was worried how child no1 would react etc, etc. I nearly fell off my seat as she doesn't look pg at all, just fat....god I'm such a beatch!!!! I thought I had gotten to the stage were I can handle pg women...clearly I can't. 

Sorry for the rant! Off to marinade the leg of lamb  in lemon, garlic and rosemary for tomorrow, cooking for 6!

Anna x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon everyone - I have only skimmed through about half the pages since I last posted, so please forgive me if I am not up to date or miss anyone....

Anne - just wanted to say best of luck for Turkey. Really hoping that this is a golden follie for you, and that one is all you need.   

Purps - so sorry to read your news. You must be feeling down - and when things had looked so much more promising with this cycle. I hope that you can hold onto some of that hope - the way things worked this time was so different to earlier cycles, so you CAN and WILL do it. But    for now. Hope your new 4 day week will help with lower stress levels so you can feel you are in the absolute right place for conceiving.

Pixie - sorry you got test results that freaked you out - understandable, but at least others have been able to offer reassurance on the E2 front; and the high FSH you alredy knew about and varies from month to month anyway. I think the numbers are really just numbers - you only know once you have seen antrals and then follies develop how you will respond. And you are young, so the eggs that you do get are much more likely to be top quality! 

Zuri - your 2am walk sounds like what you needed. Don't be hard on yourself. It is so so difficult coming to terms with a failed cycle - and going from fresh to frozen gives you two cycles in really short time frame, which also doesn't exactly help with positive state of mind. Walking sometimes gives me time and space to deal with feelings I don't want to overwhelm me and 'infect' my home - if that makes any sense at all - getting a chance to calm down when out and about means I come home in a better frame of mind. Hope it works for you too. and   as well.

Karen - I read your post about follies 'racing off in front'. There are different schools of thought on this - give up on the 'lead follie(s)' and let others catch up, or go for the front runners and hope that is the one/ones that the body put most energy and effort into making the best... Stimming for too long is not meant to be good for egg quality, but there are some who think it is overall dose of stimms, which is why some places will give you higher doses but often for shorter periods, others will do lower doses but go on longer... All very confusing and difficult to know what the best decision is. I had a 'lead follie' in Oct/Nov cycle last year. Decided to go for growing on the others (not a great crop, but three/four others seen (concern was about whether the fourth would be big enough on the day). V disappointing that in the end only 2 eggs retrieved (my e2 results had been consistent with 4-5 eggs). Neither fertilised. In the same situation again I would act differently - but only because that was my experience and I would want to do the opposite so I could do it more positively. If it had been the other way round, and not worked, I would do the growing on route. Does that make any sense? I would also say to listen to the clinic, but trust your gut feeling. However many eggs you get, you just need the one! Hoping this cycle is the one for you. 

Beachy - hope hangover is better by now!!

Ladyverte/ Lucy - are you down regging now? when do you start stimming (I will catch up again, it's jsut with work and stuff I have got a bit behind...) Hope this cycle is the one for you! 

Ali - have they sorted out your frozen swimmers issues yet? I hope they have! and Happy Birthday!!

Tracey - hope Max is over the chickenpox now and looking forward to Easter. I have my lindt bunny waiting for breakfast - not really a sugar reducing diet, but I am giving myself a break!! 

Anna - hope your cycle gets back on track soon, even if it needs a kick start with pills....

Steph, Lainey, Fishy, Sam, Kate, AnnaC, Mag, Nix, Miranda, Wing wing, Rachel, Pam, Little Jenny (still sending major    for you), Laura, Lightweight, Almond, Suzie w and absolutely everyone I have already posted to, forgotten or those who are even just lurking - happy easter everyone    . I hope the easter spirit of fertility (that is what the original pre-christian festivities were about after all) is there for all of us for spring and summer and the whole of this year.
Love and best wishes
Elinor
ps - if I don't post for a while then apologies - parents visiting then sisters and families so things likely to be chaos for a week or so...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Purple* - I am so, so sorry for you and your lovely DH - am absolutely gutted and  for you. I really, really wish it was different, you are such a lovely couple and it was such a great cycle - I hope so much that it will be your turn next time. Sending you huge    and thinking of you both lots.   

*Karen* - sorry also that you got a BFN and now have to make the decision re Turkey, it's a really tough choice to make re Memorial with their IMSI and PGD expertise and the Jinemed with their superior communication - I know I am very biased but based on my own care there I really do think Romina is worth her weight in gold! and that knowing you can talk to any doctor in English would remove so much stress in an already stressful situation. Wishing you so much good luck whatever you decide   

*Anne* - wow this time has come round so fast and you are almost away to Istanbul - am really sorry about your scans - hang in there though, lots can change    - lots and lots of luck and I hope you and Jas love Istanbul as much as we did!  Will you be taking a laptop/be online while you are there?

*Zuri* - lots of   

*Ali* -  ! hope you have a lovely day! 

*Stillgrumps* - welcome to Team PR and so sorry you just got a BFN  - do you think you may try a different protocol next time - notice you just did two LPs and know many of on this thread had a better result from no down-regging/SP 

Lots of love to everybody else -  for anyone who needs one and lots of    for those who need that too! 

Love always

Steph xxx

P.S. *Odette* - know you are due within the next week - good luck with the birth    and really look forward to hearing your good news!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Purp -   So very sorry. Huge kisses to you and \DH 

Beach - boozer!  

hello everyone else. xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Purps - I am sooo sorry I really had thought this would turn out differently for you.   I hope that you and Dh will be able to spend lots of time together. As the others have said, please try and hold onto how brilliantly things went - going to blast. Hopefully next cycle will get you that BFP!

Zuri - I'm pleased for you that you and DH were able to sort things out. Sorry that you had such a rough time though.  

Anne - I am absolutely   that you get that golden egg/embie. Have a good trip.  

Anna - I don't think it ever gets easier to see pregnant women. For me its something that some of the time I am better with and then others I am not. I went to drinks at my brother in law's and his wife and one of their friends was pregnant. I wasn't expecting it and it threw me. Oh well.. I've decided to just accept that and I think I'll jst join the hermit club.

Pix - how are you doing?  

Karen - good luck with whichever you decide. I'm also very interested in the answers to your questions because I'm thinking of going to Turkey to the Jin for our next cycle if this one fails.

Ali - Happy Birthday! I hope you were wonderfully spoilt.  

Elinor - I jst wanted to say that I really enjoy reading your posts. You are so encouraging.

Hi to Nix, Steph, Laura, Pam,  Anna, LW, WW, Beachy, Lucy, Sam, LJ, Miranda and everyone else.

Love, Suzie.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!

Purple - so sorry sweetheart. You have done brilliantly though - don't forget you got to blasts! Looks like they have found your protocol so it's a numbers game from now

Ali- hope you had a fab birthday

Anne -   for your golden eggie honey. I hope you have a brilliant flight - keep us updated with your news, will be thinking of you

I started stimming on Friday, scan on Wednesday - come on lil eggies!!!

Love to all, hope you got lots of choc

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you ladies for all your kind wishes and comments, DH and I are doing ok, we are sad and a bit numb, but holding on to the fact that the cycle worked so well this time, we just hope the same can be repeated    with a different ending of course

Sorry I was AWOL yesterday, but just needed to spend time with DH and do some normal things like shopping and cooking

Thinking of you all and once again, thank you all, the support here blows me away

Love and big hugs

Sx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Purps - so pleased you and DH could spend time together yesterday. I hope you have some nice things planned for the rest of the weekend. This is sad so I hope you both will get lots of tlc.

Lucy - good luck with the stimms. I hope that lots of good eggs are developing.

Love, 
Suzie.


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi all

So

Sorry purps you very lucky to have made it to blasto!
An update from me and my 4 follies had scan this morning and the 2 that were 10 and 12mm have not grown at all since fridays scan the other 2 grew one from 8 to 9mm and the other from 12 to 14mm now am panicking the other 2 won't grow has this happened to any of u have another scan on Tuesday do u think they will grow? Otherwise they will have to cancel again


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Happy Easter girls  

Purple, I am so deeply sorry you didn't get your twins. Everything went really well for you this cycle and it's given us all hope, getting to blasts was amazing. I'm glad you are thinking and planning you next tx.      

Zuri, your late night walk was exactly the kind of thing I used to do when I got upset. I used to think I was a fruitcake but it always made me feel better and gave me space to switch off from the stress at home. IF puts a huge amount of strain on a relationship and the anticlimax of a negative result will have added to the stress. I hope things settle down a bit for you, take lots of time to relax and  build up your strength for you next cycle.   

Saffa, don't panic! Alot can happen before your next scan, combined with your blood results, your docs may alter your protocol or the other follies might have a growth spurt. Try to relax and rest and keep you follies warm to encourage them to grow.  

Lucy, crikey, that's come round quickly, really looking forward to hearing how your follies are doing.    

Elinor, lovely to hear from you, hope you have a nice time with your family  

Kazzie, sorry to hear your news but glad DH will support you through another IVF cycle.

Anne, how's it going out there in Istanbul? Looking forward to hearing from you later.    

Hello to everyone else  

My AF arrived yesterday bang on time so I can now plan Jinemed. We will be flying out on 6th May for 17 nights. We've decided to go out there for the whole duration of treatment. We found some lovely apartments with cooking facilities and will stay there as we didn't fancy eating out every night. Pixie, Kazzie, Ali and anyone else cycling in May, you are all welcome to come round for supper!

Lightweight xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, Purps glad you could spend some time together with DH yesterday, good luck for next time, sure it is just a matter of time with such a brilliant result of going to blasts    

Lucy, good luck for your scan next Wednesday,    I will be off line for a few days from Tuesday as going to mums with no whiff on an internet connection. 

LW, I have a feeling that I might just miss you, when will you fly back? Are you going are the pill for a bit like me? What apartments did you end up thinking of using, if they weren't the ones I told you about, would be interested to hear about them if you don't mind?!!

I think though I will be over there at the same time as pix so might have a chance to meet up in person, I would love to meet up with you though if I do get there in time, it depends on how soon my period starts (didn't start for six days ) and how quickly I start to stim as I will start here. (though usually no more then 7 days)

Hope Anne able to check in later to tell us she has arrived safetly and how the folly/s are doing.

Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Purps - glad you and DH spent some quality time together yesterday and once again so sorry it didn;t work, so understand that numb feeling - its like walking around in a daze - I think it hits a few days later so take care of yourselves and give yourselves plenty of time to get over it - don't want you having to resort to midnight walks too 

Well all is OK here now, me and hubby have made up and had a nice lazy chilled day together yesterday and Ali we even managed number 4 on your list   

Hope you're all having a lovely easter weekend, its been baking hot here so spent a lot of time on the balcony potting up plants etc... very chilled

Off for a bike ride now

bye for now xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zuri so glad you and DH have made up! enjoy your bike ride, keep trying to get DH to do number 4 but he's being all shy (bless him) The alcohol is coming out later so he doesn't really stand a chance   

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Purps you make me laugh!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

dare i ask what a no.4 is? 

Purp -    


hello zuri, lucy, kaz, lw, suz and saf!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Laura - No.4 =     it was number 4 in a list of free things to do this weekend from Ali 

just done a 2 and a half hour bike ride and sh!t i am unfit!

Hi Laura how are the chippies?


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Just a quick hello ladies I am back (with a much bigger   than the one I left with due to seriously excessive and definitely not remotely healthy food consumption )

I have read a few pages but not caught up properly yet.

Purps and Zuri - I am so so sorry that you got BFNs. I was thinking of both of you when I was away and that really wasn't the news I was hoping to read. I had such high hopes for both of you   

LJ, so so sorry to read about your miscarriage  

Anne - not sure if you have gone yet, sending you  

Sam - thanks for pm, now I am back it is full steam ahead, I will catch up and pm you 

Sorry no more personals but have jet lag from hell ... looking forward to catching up properly and love to all
xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

HI Almond welcome back have you had a nice time? surely your **** should be smaller and firm thighs too after al that skiing or was there more apre ski than actual skiing? 

x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

hi Zuri, er yes, was a bit more eating than skiing   apres doesnt quite capture it - maybe apres, pre and during is a better description ...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Almond - nice to see you back!

Purple - I am so very sorry about your BFN.  i know you will need some time to grieve but please try and be optimistic for the future.  I think you had a horrible start to all this because you were at a clinic whose protocol didn't suit you and who wrote you off rather than changing that protocol.  That has to be traumatic because you trusted them and believed they would advise you properly.  Unfortunately, I just don't think they had the experience to do so.  So, effectively, you had to start all over again at another clinic.  As I said before, I think this means you really have to treat this as your first cycle and most people are not lucky on their first cycle.  You responded fine and you got to blasts; you are also relatively young so that is on your side too.  I know you must be gutted but try and see that you have every reason to be optimstic.  I am sure the Lister will agree.  

LW - glad you can get started! 

Lucy - and you; keep optimistic - I know your last cycle was a bit of a blip but your first was fine and proves you have eggs in there!

Anne - don't worry too much about follies.  I have been here long enough to see that early follie counts change and your third one is unlikely to have totally disappeared.  Give it time.  Also, don't worry too much about your lining.  I know clinics like it at 8 or whatever but embies can cling on in less than ideal thickness - my sister's was only 6.    

Zuri - I am really sorry you are going through such a horrible time.  I know it seems as though your DH isn't as supportive as he could be but men are just weird on these things.  I have felt the last couple of days that DP wasn't grieving enough simply because he was not as upset as me over the miscarriage.  But I try and focus on his great racking sobs at the hospital and how they shocked me.  I am sure your DH is just as upset as you are but, like most men, is better able to detach.  It is also more of a physical thing for women which men can't understand.  I know it's tought but don't be too hard on him.    

Saffa - I am not good on follie sizes but I am sure someone else will be.

I am worried about Ally in Thailand!!!

love to everyone else; sorry to be a bit pants on personals but I'm still finding things a bit tough.  Especially sorry for not thanking people individually for their support.  It is appreciated even if I don't say so.

we have decided to go for it again this month and see what happens; I figure that if my body is not ready then I won't conceive anyway. The only "reasons" I have come across for waiting when a miscarriage is this early are (1) to do with dating another pregnancy and (2) to do with the fact that if a woman conceives right away they are likely to be a nightmare patient in terms of anxiety etc.  Neither of these are medical reasons and I will be a nightmare patient anyway!!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

LJ - just about to send you a pm


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Stephjoy - I am definitely demanding different protocol next time.  I suggested a different protocol to our consultant after the 1st failed attempt (I went in with a pad full of questions) and he basically railroaded me into going for LP again on slightly higher dose of Menopur.  At the time I was so delighted that he was prepared to treat me again that I went along with it....not any more.  

We are going back to same clinic for a follow up appointment to see what they say but also going to try a different clinic about 50 miles away - has a good reputation for trying more specialised protocols and doing more detailed tests.  

Purple - I'd be really interested to hear what your consultant did differently this time as you had a much better response.  Keep the faith....I am rooting for you!  At least you didn't have to spend today at the christening of one of your siblings kids....surrounded by everyone's elses kids...I kept it together for most of the day until someone talked about going on holiday together with all the kids and I just thought "we'll be excluded from that cos we don't have any".  DH took me outside and lent me his sunglasses so I could have a wee cry without anyone seeing .... 

Anne - sending you lots and lots of positive vibes.... agree totally with Littlejenny..I got different follicle counts on different visits depending on who scanned me and which scanner was used!

SG


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

SG - looking at your signature I would definitely be asking to at least consider a change in protocol.  Your dose of stims is still not that high either!  She will correct me if I am wrong but Purple got a much better response on the short protocol.  Might be worth a go for you.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you seen this ladies? Amazing!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1169427/Scientists-make-breakthrough-egg-production-end-infertility.html

/links


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Goodness, if they could actually do this on humans it would make such a massive difference to so many women. Feels a bit odd making eggs in a test tube but at the end of the day no odder than IVF- just new and different!!

How is everyone today?, my AF arrived on Friday... so that means 3rd treatment starts in 2 weeks and am back on the pill- blow me bubbles and    for me girls that this time my stupid ovaries do something this time!!!!!!!!!!!!! seeing as it was a bank holiday weekend I couldnt get the day 3 bloods done, but TBH I am a bit relieved about that too cos didnt wanna have to cope with crappy results   

Anyone heard from Anne yet?

Ali- hope you are still hard at it partying   what did you get for your birthday?, it was fab chatting the other day  

Pam


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy Easter girls!

Purps:  You made me laugh with your no 4 plan! Go girl! 

Mir: The article is amazing! I want to go and give some cells now!!  please hurry up scientists - we so need this! Oh gawd if this happens I'm having 5 kids! 
Sorry your ikkle one has ckicken pox -  Hope he is coping OK. 

Pam: I had a text from Anne this afternoon which said they arrived safely and had another text later asking if she should tip the Jin driver - bless her!

Almond: Welcome back hon - did you have a good time? 

LJ: I like your plan - go for it girl. 

Zuri: Off course your legs will be killing you if you do 25km bike ride on your first go  Take it easy sweets. 

Lucy: Good luck with you tx - hope this will be the one for you hon.  

Kazzie: Not sure which hospital to go for honey - it's your decision but if Memorial recently has started using this new tecnique how good would they be?? Also Memorial is a great hospital but it's not specialised in IVF unlike the Jin. This is what I think but like I said it's your call!

[fly]*   Ally where are you?*  [/fly]

Watching Desperate House Wives! 

Big kiss.

Pix xz


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Mir - the article is very interesting. It would be great if the research does pan out.

LJ - its good that you and DP agree on how you both want to go ahead. Good luck with it all!  

Welcome back Almond hope you had a good trip. I have read a little more of Dr Beer's book and I am drinking lots of tomato juice. Its apparently meant to reduce adhesions. I figure it can't hurt and I don't mind the taste. I've decided that if this next cycle fails I'll be going to have my immunes tested.

Purps - I think you are being very brave. I think planning the next cycle really helps kee focus and hope. We did the same thing after our BFN.  

Anne - please let us know how you get on. I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you - I'm sure we all are. I really hope this works out for you.  

Saffa - I don't think you should worry about your follies just yet (I know -easier said than done). They may well catch up. My follies didn't seem to grow at a constant rate. How far are you into stims?

LW - not long now. Spending the 17 days in Turkey sounds wonderful. Hopefully you'll get in a lovely holiday as well.

Hi Pix - Glad to hear Anne arrived safely. How are you?

Hi Laura, Pam , Still grumps, Zuri, Lucy, Karen, Steph and everyone else.

Good night all - hope you're all having a good weekend.

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Suzie I'm OK hon - very tired from the 'spring cleaning'   . I was planning on doing some gardening too but it didn't happen because of the rain!   How about you - did you have a nice Easter break? xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Pamls - sen u some bubbles hunny, good luck for this cycle     

Pixie - we had no rain here petal, 2moz supposed to be good too, we are getting blind for kitchen 2moz and perhaps a new splashback for back of cooker, now i have finished painting the tiles dont go with anything  Well done on the spring cleaning, give urself tomorrow off as payment  

Almond - welcome back hunny, glad u had a nice break, so what if the **** is a bit bigger? it still cant possibly be as big as mine its HUGE   

Anne - hope they are looking after u in turkey, good luck for this cycle sweetheart sending you loads of     and a great big    and a  

Miranda - wow that is amazing! gives hope to us all  

Zuri - glad u are feeling better my sweet, impressed with ur bike ride of 2 and half hours, dont think i could manage 2 and a half minutes  

Purps - hello petal hope you are looking after urself and dh my darling    

Hello to lightweight, hazelnut, laura, swinny, saffa, lucy, juicy, kazzie, steph, tracey, suzie, stillgrumps, fishy, missyg, ali, ally, littlejenny, sam, natasha, elinor, anna and everyone else.

Amazed im still up at this hour considering the day we have had    Car boot sale was a pile of old ****e, our gas bottle was faulty so we couldnt have stayed anyway but...........we were first threre then this humungous catering trailer pulled up............then lo and behold another catering van pulled up.  Now we didnt mind a bit of competition but that was just bloody ridiculous   Oh and although there were 3 catering vans there (on a building site) there werent actually any car booters     We were home for half 7 so had a little kip on sofa and finished painting the kitchen and done some planting and weeding.  DH has jetted walls and slabs down out in the back garden so everything looks nice and clean.  Went to harvester for tea had a massive bowl of salad, followed by a mixed grill oh and then profiteroles for dessert   Come back and had another kip and we have just watched Zack and Miri make a porno, its hilarious  

Still waiting for af to properly turn up   Had bits of spotting since friday, but no proper af yet, no idea whats going on there   On day 30 now didnt ovulate this month definately cant be a miracle bfp, not even going to bother going there    Sure the beatch will turn up in the next couple of days, probably when i forget to take supplies with me somewhere   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LADIES DO YOU NEED CHEERING UP?

Watch your wedding video backwards.  You'll love the end bit where
you take the ring off, go back down the ailse, jump in the car and
f*ck off with all your mates.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Or...

Living Life Backwards 
I want to live my next life backwards: 
You start out dead and get that out of the way. 
Then you wake up in an old age home feeling better every day. 
Then you get kicked out for being too healthy. 
You enjoy your retirement and collect your pension. 
Then when you start work, you get a gold watch on your first day. 
You work 40 years until you're too young to work. 
You go to school, drink alcohol, party, and get lucky. 
You become a kid, you play, and have no responsibilities. 
Then you become a baby where you are loved, cuddled and people bend to
your every whim. 
You spend your last 9 months floating peacefully in luxury, in spa-like 
conditions: central heating, room service on tap... 
and then... 
You finish off as an orgasm 
Yep ... Backwards is the way to go.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds a rubbish boot sale kate! Glad I didn't go to our local one now...

Hopefully that's Robert going to sleep now - just had our fourth bath of the day! With plenty of oatmeal and bicarbonate of soda and cool water - his temp went down from 104 to 97!!!

Went to the out of hours doc and he gave me the max dosages of Calpol etc, so he's well dosed now. Fingers crossed for a few hours' sleep now!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

God so much to catch up on!

Firstly Mir hunny so sorry to hear the robster is ill!! Did doc advise you can give calpol and baby brufen, you can give calpol 4 times aday (6 hourly) and brufen 3 times a day (8 hourly) that means there should never be more than 2-3 hours without you being able to give him something! Thats all they would do in a paediatric ward! also Icepops and jelly to keep his fluids up, it's amazing how much fluid loss when temps that high! good luck hun, a sicky babe is hard work, mostly because mummies worry so much! The amazing thing about babies is although they get sick really quick, they also get better at the speed of sound too!! Hugs for you, DH & The BOBSTAR!!!

Pix hunny I texted Ally yesterday! she is in Bangkok!!!!!!! They are ok and were actually going for a walk yesterday to see what's happening!?!?! WTF I'd be hiding in my hotel or banging down the doors of the consulate!! They are due back tomorrow Tues!!!

Mir RE the article, my cons at oxford mentioned this at my follow up, but said that it's about 10 years away from being available, makes sense with the timescale from animal studies to being widely available. He did however say sperm from Stem cell was only 2-3 years away! so anyone will MF take hope!

Kate sorry Car boot was so crap! lovely meal after though! 

SG Little Jen is right I had long protocol first 2 times firstly with gonal F 150 iu got 1 follicle cycle cancelled 2nd go long protocol gonal f 300 iu 2 follicles 1 egg fertilised abnormally, this cycle, no down reg pill for 3 weeks, 450 iu menopur and 6 follies 6 eggs 5 fertilised and 2 went to blasts! So a change of protocol can make a world of difference!

LJ bless you, will try and think of it as now just being my 2nd cycle, however feels like I've had 3 full failures as no matter how far you get the devastation is still overwhelming.

Saying that so far I'm coping very well this time, DH however is struggling bless him, everytime I have to explain to anyone on the phone what happens he disappears and he is so sad! I feel so bad for him but also guilty that I don't feel worse. I think in a lot of ways I knew from Thursday that it hadn't wporked and so had come toterms with it by saturday, he was still trying to stay strong and hope for us both till he did the test sat morning. 

LJ good luck with the BMS this month, thinking of you and DP

Pam, you're on your way hunny!! good luck

Hello Suzie, Zuri, Almond, LW Kaz, Laura, Steph, Saffa, Ali, and all other lovely PR ladies thanks for all your thoughts

   to all

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn... the quack last night said I could give him Calpol every 2-4 hours! A lot more than on the bottle, but needs must when his temp's so high...
He was screaming till 4.30am this morning - despite the bath. The effects didn't last long enough for him to get in a really deep sleep. Shattered.
DH is driving to Glasgae today, so I'll be on my own tonight - hopefully it's spiked now and will be better tonight! 

So the egg thing is 10 years away? Mmmn - I'd only be 46 - maybe they'd still treat me? Realistically though, it'll be just Robert for me. He's enough! If my menopause could hang fire for 2-3 years though, I could get DH's sperm made up, couldn't I?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep apparently you could get DH's sperm amde up!   

High dose paracetamol is ok for short periods but alternating with brufen will work sometimes even better, also try aloe vera gel on his spots if you can get it as it helps soothe but also prevents scarring and aids healing!

Good luck, The pox is a nightmare, I remember my stepsons (from first marriage) having it when they were 1 &3, in their mouths, ears, head and on the bums and bits! bless them.

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, thanks for the tip! Will try getting some aloe - will have to go into town again, if he's well enough.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Mir hope bob has a better night poor little mite xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Miranda -sorry about bobster's pox. Mine never used to last on two spoons of calpol so I was told by a doctor one 5ml of calpol and one 5ml of childrens neurofen, worked a treat, always had to keep Luke's temp down as he is prone to febrile convulsions. Maybe check when they can start using neurofen though, not sure whether it's 6 months or older.

Pix, I am leaning towards Jinemed I must admit, because I just can't stand the thought of having to deal with that girl at the moment. The trouble is she thinks she knows everything there is to know but she's not a doctor so it causes contention if I question her about the complexity of PGD and other issues that I feel are not right.

Do you know whether the jinemed driver picks you up even if you don't stay in their hotels? 

LJ - good luck for your attempt this month.


Kate - sorry the car boot was rubbish, still you did well to do everything at home that you did.


hi everyone else love karen xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning All,

I have to go to work in an hour but am still sitting in my pj's doing the important things in life.... FF 

*Pixie* so did she tip the driver in the end , I sat and watched desperate housewives back to back too last night, hadnt intended to but the remote is broken and getting up to change channel required too much energy 

*Miranda* I loved life backwards, as purps said dont continue to give the calpol 2-4 hourly, you need to get some baby nurofen to give in between, hopefully then he will be a happier bobster .. and also give some piriton syrup to stop them being itchy as its an anti-histamine, that works better than anything for the itchiness and also may make him a bit sleepy which if he has been distressed all night will give you both a break  (Oh and mediset at night is calpol that makes them sleepy, so may be good for night)

*Zuri* how are you feeling today ? any better after your bust up and make up? hope DH is giving you lots of TLC now 

*Slyvet* sorry AF is being a pain, I was so expecting mine late after a failed cycle I got such a shock when it came on full force a day early, really  me, but now trying hard to see it as a positive for the next step.  getting up so early for the car boot and there being no car booters  how annoying - I would have gone back to bed 

*Purple* Glad that you are feeling a bit better, big   to you and DH, I think the feelings come and go dont they and you have good days and bad, and as you say if you started to accept it from thursday you had more time to come to terms with it  

Hope everyone is OK, its a lovely BH here which means work will be crazy mad  better be off and at least have a wash and some toast before I go


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Kazzie- I think they have changed the nurofen instructions to 3 months now for over the counter, although we give it from birth all the time, they just find it too complicated for people to put the mg/kg bit on the bottle and worry people will get it wrong

Pam


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Pam, thanks for that info, wasn't sure what they do nowadays with regards the neurofen as my youngest is now nearly 6 so don't need to check age (though like to have a baby to do that for just like the rest of us!)

Good luck for your cycle.

I just sold an electric fire that I had in my old house but couldn't find a place for in my new one, thats another bit of money towards the IVF fund, I sold a portable TV last week. I have things in the free paper. Its not a great deal of cash but it all adds up together!

Even Mr IVF miserybags (DH) is happy about that, though he did nearly break his back getting the fire down from the loft as it was heavy! I am trying to persuade him that I might be able to raise £500 towards the fund so he doesn't feel so bad about the amount it costs for IVF. I know it's a drop in the ocean compared to the overall cost but it's something!  

I have now raised £140 so far and lots of stuff left to sell.

Have a nice day, its meant to be the only sunny day for the week so make the most of it! ( yes think you are as noone about but me   )

love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Got the Medised already! But it didn't let him sleep. Think I'll try the Piriton - might be better.

I'm giving him ibuprofen as well as Calpol. But he's roaring with it, and nothing seems to help apart from baths and going out on the bike with the cool air.

Kazzie - I've sold a few things on eBay recently! A couple of things weren't going to make what i wanted - being a cheapskate I didn't put a reserve on - so I got friends to bump them up! Makes you feel like you're doing something at least - I really need a part-time job to make ends meet but I'm doing this in the meantime.

Pi - we tipped the driver! At the end of our stay though, not the beginning. Very sweet guy - and a better driver than the nutters in Istanbul... Did Anne say how many follies she had?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as am about to go tackle our bedroom/sort out space at one end for the baby - is a bit chocka in there (now in one bed flat and used to live in 3 bed house & still have far too much junk!) so wish me luck! 

*Kazzie* - the Jinemed charge £50 for their driver (from airport and back again at end of tx) - you get it as part of the package if you take the full 17 night thing - if you stay less than that (even in their hotels) they add it on to your bill, and definitely add it on if you stay somewhere else. I think Ophelia's DH last time paid around £18 from Ataturk airport to the Jinemed area (Taslik Hotel) one way in a yellow cab - so you could save a bit of money doing it yourself if on a really tight budget. But the usual Jinemed driver is such a lovely, smiley guy, he meets you with a sign at the airport and takes you straight to his car, and he really helped us with our cases/was lovely guiding my DH etc so I would say it's worth the extra money (especially if you need to pop to the Jinemed from the airport before the hotel - he will wait around for you) - he's also not as nutty a driver as most! We tipped him each time at the end of our stay.

*Mira* - poor little Robert, he must be in misery - hope so much it clears up very soon 

Hope Anne is getting on OK, and that Ally is soon home safe and sound! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Steph - thanks for that, if we go with the usual apartment we use ( not sure yet as waiting to hear from Pix or LW about alternatives ) they usually pick you up free of charge and then charge 25 euro to take you back so might be worth still using them, they will also drop you off at hospital too.

Well done Miranda for selling on ebay, I have a pine table and chairs that I should put on there as well as the free ads but still yet to put it on. I am also sellling some of the baby/toddlers toys etc, I am down to the really good stuff now but could lose half of it and still have plenty left over for another baby if I am so lucky!

I don't really want to tackle the baby clothes just yet - I have sold massive bundles of 40/50 items for about £50/£60 before on ebay so thats the way to go but it does take a long time to photograph and list the items.

I think this is the only way to make some ready cash, my body is not what it used to be  

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Steph, forgot to say good luck with your clearing out space for bubs. Do you have most things you need yet or are you waiting a bit longer to buy them!

Romina just emailed me back and confirmed prices as I thought so that is good - I was glad I got a price quoted in £'s as it remains the same with no flucuations like the prices for the other hospital which you can have either in $ or euro's. Everything about the same though but pleased it has not gone up otherwise DH would not go to Jinemed if I wanted to!

It is a gorgeous day here and I just spend some of it supermarket  shopping and now have to do some housework  and packing  as going to mum's for a few days.

Anne hope everything is going good out there, I will come back later to see if you have been able to update us

take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Greetings from Istanbul girls  

Purps-I am glad that you are as ok as can be hunny, you did brilliantly getting to blast and next time is your time. Bless poor DH  


Pix- Hello lovely  

Mira- Gosh, poor Robert, how is he doing now?  

Kate- Cheeky ffers at the car boot eh   . Sorry it was such a bloody disaster  . Day 30, and spotting, hmmmm, could you be pregegrs?  

Pam- Wishing you so much luck for this time hun, really hope it all goes perfect for you  

Still grumps- Thanks for your post hun  

LJ- So pleased you're gonna try again this month hun  

Almond- How was the holiday Mrs?  

Karen-  

LW- 6th May is my birthday hun so a lucky day all round  

Saffa- Sorry about your follies hun, this whole thing is so very stressful  

Lucy- Sending you milliosn of good luck wishes for this time hun, lots of luck for Wednesday scan  

Suzie- Thanks for your kind posts hunny  

Hi Steph- Hope you're ok lovely  

Elinor-  

Anna- Hi hun  

So, arrived safe yesterday and the flight was fine- Terminal 5 is amazing girls, espicially if you like posh shopping   (Pix  ) The hotel is nice but I found our room that bit too small and dark so we managed to get them to upgrade us to an Executive room (that we've just moved into) for and extra £14 a night  
Went for my scan at 1pm and met Romina who is so lovely and also Dr Karachan who is also nice, to the point but nice  
Only have one growing follie at 17mm now but the tablets the driver gave me yesterday to thicken up lining seem to have worked so far as its now 6mm ish.
They took blood and asked us to come back in 2 hours. We went for lunch in Ortakoy overlooking the Bosphorus Channel and they cheeky little buggars tried to overcharge us but sadly for them I was still on the ball enough to say "WFT?" and question the bill- all of a sudden we were given the proper bill minus 15 lira  
We then went back to Jin and got results of e2 blood which was 700 - yes  700 , he then gave me another quick scan and decided that EC would be Thursday - he told me that a good e2 level per follicle is about 300/500 so said scientifically I should have an egg in there, I know there's no guarantee but I am now a little more hopeful than I was      .

They've reduced my Merional stimms to 300iu tonight and that will be my last stimms , continue with cetrotide and letrozole also the Estefem for lining. I take my trigger shot of Ovitrelle tomorrow at 9.30pm and then EC on Thursday.

So thats's my news so far girls, will post soon.

Lots of love
Anne
xxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Anne that is brilliant news, I wouldn't be surprised if there is more then one follicle lurking with an e2 result like that. Glad your lining has thickened. Did Romina say hello from me? I asked her too when I emailed her.

You do have to watch some of the places with the charges, we did get overcharged a few times. Glad you were on the ball! 

So D day is Tuesday then, I won't hear your news unless you are able to update in the morning (our morning) as going to mums have to live without internet for a few days - what time is EC scheduled for?

Enjoy Istanbul - watch those mad drivers too crossing the road!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Karen- Rom didn't say hello but maybe I'd already gone.
The drivers and the pedestrians are ALL mad    

xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Anne, that's great news re E2, been thinking of you and wondering how you were doing, sending you      

holiday was fantastic thank you but still really jet lagged (did not sleep til 6 this morning   so sorry for short message) will be logging on for your news
x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne lovely to hear from you over there in Istanbul, glad you arrived safely and your levels sound brill, lots of luck for the rest of the week and EC on Thursday xx

Hello everyone else hope you have all had a lovely easter break shame it's back to work tomorrow


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne   glad to hear you've arrived safely x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Just popped on to see if any news from anne and here she is     Hi hunny, glad you got there ok and managed to get upgraded. Sending you loads of     for thursday sweetheart, i think you will have a nice surprise with how many eggies you have    Keep us all informed here if u can we are all     so hard for you.    Doubt very much if i am preggers hunny, didnt even ov this month, still spotting and starting to get a bit heavier (i think).  Oh well, time will tell.

Mir -       for you and the bobster poor little mite, how is he now?

Zuri - not looking forward to going back to work 2moz hunny, its been a gorgeous day here today and we have bought an apple tree for back garden plus another rose bush some lily's and some tulips.    DH has cleaned out the fish pond so we are all ready for the first bbq of the year, which will prob be july   

Steph - good luck on the room sorting how exciting, who cares if its only a one bed flat anyway, you will have a little family soon and thats better than a 3 bed house any day   

Kazzie -     How will you cope without the internet petal?     I would be lost without it no ff no ebay no ********   

Pam - hope you managed to get out of pj's and into work on time  

Beachy - ah my drinking buddy    Im back on the wagon from 2moz but may just have a couple of jd and cokes to send me off to sleep 2nite 

Hi purps - hope ur feeling ok my sweet    

Ally - are you back yet, where are you?  

Right think im gonna finish off easter egg i bought 2day  and then pop over neighbours for a coffee.  DH is cooking tea so i have got a nice relaxing chilled out night to look forward to for a change  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello gels  

Hope everyone has had a nice B/H.

Anne, really really pleased to hear about your E2 levels, and very excited to see EC planned so soon     

Several people have asked me about the apartments we have booked into in Istanbul so here's some more info: They're called the PERA suites and there are standard rooms, junior suites and executive suites. The standard rooms do not have cooking facilities but the suites do. They advertise at a rate of 90 EUR, 125 EUR and 150 EUR per night for the standard, Junior and Executive suites respectively (including breakfast in their restaurant) but Pixie called them up and bartered with them and they offered us a rate of 60 EUR for the standard rooms and 80 EUR for the Junior suites (thank you Pixie  ). The facilities are pretty good and they even offer a same day shopping list service! I booked a junior suite directly with the PERA suites courtesy of a guy called Cuneyt (pronounced 'Junate') who sounds lovely and was very helpful and speaks good English. They have their own website which is mainly in Turkish www.theperasuites.com but there is also a website with a fraction more information here www.venere.com/serviced-apartments/istanbul/the-pera-suites/ but the price is not as competitive as going direct.

Kazzie, I just replied to you on the Jinemed thread. I got an email from Romina offering us transport from the airport when we arrive and she didn't mention costs. We're on the 17 night package but without their accommodation deal so I'll check it's not an extra charge for us.

Lightweight xx


/links


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, Hi Kate, I know I am really going to be lost without it, how sad am I?     enjoy your evening.

Also there may be news about a job at work this week which can only hear via email so timings bad but what can you do?

I forgot to tell you girls, I put my name down for ED and embryo donation at reprofit. Current waiting time is 11 months for ED and 4/5 months for embryo donation   thought I would do this as a back up plan.

DH wanted to move straight to this but I wanted to still give us another chance.

LW I see you have replied whilst Ive been writing this, Steph says it is an extra charge £50 in fact!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey girls ,just popped in to say hi and to see whats happening with yous all AND i cant keep up ,you lot can chat.Just wanted to wish Anne all the best for the rest of your tx   
Sending loads of      to all of yous ,you were all a great support to me a few weeks back and never forgotten  ,im just waiting for an appointment from Origin in Belfast to see were we go from our BFN and my poor response ,i have a feeling that i maybe a regular visitor to this thread    OMG i havent a clue how im gonna keep up with yous all ,its such a busy place ere .Its back to work for me tomorrow after 8 weeks off ...oh im NOT looking forward to it ,but needs must as they say ,tx isnt gonna pay for itself.
Good luck to all of yous and i will keep you all in my   
Emma xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - great news! Sending you lots of


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Miranda* hope the piriton does the trick for tonight 

*Slycet* Yes i got to work in time  a lovely busy bank holiday shift 

*Anne* woo hoo thats good news, I am still  that there will be 2 in there for you with that E2  

Well had fun at work, we had a guy in who just wrote off his ferrari- one of only 12 in the world, worth half a million plus he was so upset one of the other nurses said to him well there is good news and bad, the bad is that your car is written off, the good is that the other 11 are worth more now   dont think he was so impressed   well had better get some tea and then clean the house again  someone coming for a 3rd viewing tomorow  they may as well bloody move in the amount of time they have spent here this week   

Pam


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Pixie - Hi, pleased to hear you are ok.

Kate - sorry about the car booters. Wow! you really do have to be up early. I guess I'm not destined to ever go to a car boot sale  . I have banned Dh from those as he's a bit of a hoarder.

Mir - so sorry Bob is so ill. Its very scary to have a baby with a high temp and exhausting. Hopefully the worst has passed and you can both get some rest.  Mri, its such a shame that the stem cell research for eggs is so far off.

Anne - It so wonderful to hear from you   I am so excited for you re you e2 results. I'll br   that you get that special egg/embie/baby.

Emma - welcome back. Yes this thread does move quickly but I've found that its addictive so I've been managing to keep up.

Karen - good luck without the internet. Its quite a big step to put your name done for egg/embryo donation - well done to you. I'm not ready to be that practical yet. I know that that is the route we will go if we don't get that bfp with own eggs after a few cycles. I really hope it all goes well.  

Purple - Pleased to hear that you are doing ok. Its amazing how you just know. I had that experience with our negative cycle. I just knew. I tried to convince myself that I was just struggling with the 2ww.  

Almond - I still haven't lost any of the weight I gained last cycle (and I already had some to loose before). I'm trying not to read all that stuff that says carrying extra weight decreases the chance of success. Hope the jet lag goes soon. 

I'm feeling a little calmer than I was last week but I know that this is  roller coaster of a time. I'm getting Af pains so likely tomorrow will be day 1 which meas I will start injecting on Wednesday. At least this time I shouldn't find it so nerve wrecking mixing all that menopur. Of course I am afraid that we will have empty follies again but I'm trying to keep hopeful. The bits that I have read about this have been interesting and of course controversial (is there anything with ivf that isn't?) I think I'll be asking more questions before ec (assuming we make it to ec).

Today really was a beautiful day. We had a big fry up on the barbeque for breakfast with my sister and her family and my in-laws. It was very pleasant. We then went shopping with my niece at a garden centre - she sis quite the shopper and negotiator at age 7   . Of course we spoilt her   She's a really girly girl so its such fun shopping for toys and things with her.

Steph - how exciting - getting things ready for the baby. I'm sure your baby is going to be a ver lucky one as he/she is so well loved

Hi Anna, Lucy, beachy, Pam, Nix, Laura, LW, Elinor, Mag, Ali and everyone else in Team PR.

I hope everyones had a good weekend.
Love,
Suzie.


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

LADIES

Had my scan this morning (day 12)

1 at 18.5mm (which is perfect)
1 at 12mm
1 at 12.5mm
and the 4th which looks irregular on the screen but dosent look like a cyst is 16.5mm one said its a follicle the other said no its not a follicle.

As you know our clinic needs 3 good sized follies to go ahead with EC now they have let me stimm for longer in hope those other follies catch up to the big one what are my chances? I am going back on Thursday for another scan and that will be decision time.  I have a feeling im going to loose the big one and the others will be too small? Advice please !!

Hope you all well.

Sonia


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Morning.  I am working at home today as I was mean to have a hospital apt testing my bladder strength (or lack of it) then they rang half an hour ago and said their machine had broken down so the apt is cancelled.  Now I have to have another working from home day in a couple of weeks - hooray.

Anne.  Glad to hear your E2 levels are looking good.  I hope you are enjoying Instanbul and all goes well for the rest of the week.  Do they scan you again before Thursday?

Almond.  Glad to hear you had a good holiday.

Saffa.  I'm afraid I can't give you advice because I can't remember how big my follies were - I only had two, but I remember one being bigger than the other and I was scared it would go over the edge but it didn't.  Good luck for your next scan.

Suzie.  Good luck with starting stimms.

Kate.  Bummer about the boot sale.  

Mirranda.  I hope little Robert is feeling better.  It sounds like we were lucky with Max's chicken pox as he didn't get a temp.  Maybe it is because he is older.  He just looks very scabby now, everywhere I look there is another scab fallen off - yuk!

Pam.  I loved that ferrari story.

Kazzie.  Well done on putting your name down for ED and reprofit. I;m surprised embryo donation is a shorter wait than ED.  i think it is good to think and plan ahead.  Hopefully you won't need it though.  

emak. Good luck going back to work, I don't envy you after having 8 weeks at home.  Once you are there it will be fine i'm sure.  Let us know how you get on with your follow up.

LW.  When do you go?

Pixie.  how are you  this lovely sunny morning.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,
Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you Anne, and I hope you get a pleasant surprise at EC on thursday. you really deserve a change in your luck - hopefully this will be it.
Hi everyone else - Tracey - hope you're working hard at home! I work from home all the time and hate it as I find it really lonely. And I struggle to motivate myself at times!

jo xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

Wanted to pop on and say:

Zuri- I am so sorry that you have had to go through the emotional mill to get to a better place.  It is unfair and I wished so much for you to get a different result.  Hope today is okay.  

LJ- That's so sad and tough to make sense from (maybe there is no sense?).  Thinking of you.

Purple- You are very brave.  I am so disappointed for you and wish I knew what to say to make it better.  

There were other negatives and misbehaving AFs and thoughtful posts to comment on but I have been in bed for 3 hours catching up with all of you, and must get on with what's left of the day.  I wish I could live my life backwards too Mir (poor Bob, I hope he is healing) and get back on a plane and fly off to a sunny place.  It is true that everything seems easier when it is warm.  Our holiday was good despite the fact that the resort was 80% families and the children were often so beautiful that I had some dark moments, but even with that as a backdrop my dh and I laughed, rested and read.  It was great.  

To all of you women  .  Thank goodness I had you to come back to.

Malini xxx

PS Anne, I am praying and hoping for you.  May Thursday bring you your wildest wishes!!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini welcome back hope you had a nice time xxx

Girls can i just ask your advice on behalf of someone on another thread, they have just had their AMH result and it is 2.6 pmol /L i know there are different types to measure against - is this good or bad? she has FSH of 11 but got 10 eggs so have told her not to worry and over analyse results as she responded very well  but said I would ask you knowledgeable ladies on here if this result is bad normal or good

Thanks girls and hope you are all wel - Anne sending you lots of    and   

x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi just a quickie to say I am off to mums with no internet connection   hope everyone's treatment goes well whilst I am away, good luck Anne on EC

Bye for now love karen xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome back Malini.  I'm glad you had a nice relaxing time.

Jo.  I always find it very difficult to motivate myself at home.  I went swimming in my lunch hour (getting desperate about having to put a bikini on in 2.5 weeks!)

It is very quiet on here today.  Has everyone taken an extended bank holiday?

Another thing about working from home is it is very difficult to stop yourself eatingn all day long.  I am sitting oppopsite 4 easter eggs and 3 lindt bunnies


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies just nipping on quickly 1st day back at work and is hideous  

Malini - yippee you are back! the holiday sounds lovely, I find I can never quite escape IF however lovely the holiday but really glad you got to rest and relax and enjoy time with DH

Tracey - you make me laugh re working at home and eating, I know what you mean. I work at home once a week but I dont usually have such an exciting choc haul as you

Suzie - is today day 1? good luck for this cycle   I have to read the De Beers book now I am back and start plotting next moves too. will have to start drinking tom juice as well!

Zuri - I have 3.5 on the pmol scale which is classed as being low (pmol is the scale where you get the higher numbers). is that def the figure tho as 10 eggs is an amazing result if that is the case!

Saffy - my follies grow but slowly but I dont know the exact measurements so cant compare, sorry

Pix - you normally on by now hello

v quick one ladies as have to go back to hell now
xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Almond thanks for responding - yes she got 10 eggs but got her results today for various tests she had done at the Lister - she is confused and wondering if the drugs have caused a low reading as she had a chem pregnancy from her first IVF in late Feb - I wasn't sure if the drugs could cause low readings or not

I have advised her not to worry and see how her second cycle goes before she worries too much about her 11 FSH and low AMH

x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Another example of how these numbers can be meaningless - 10 eggs with "scores" that are considered sub optimal, this is encouraging news girls!

This is dead quick as sneaking on at work so apologies for lack of personals. I'm day 4 of stimms and my ovaries feel really sore and quite uncomfortable, especially when I need even a tiny wee -  I've been on the lav all day to relieve it, work must think I'm incontinent. I'm assuming it might be due to stimming so close to last (abandoned) cycle that they might be a bit sore, although I'm having secret fantasies about those doctors knowing nothing and having gotten it all wrong and really I have OHSS - ha, as if! When will we ever learn? 

Lots of love

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ladyverte, keep up with those fluids hunny! Mind you then work really will think you're incontinent!   

Milk as well for protein, Hot water botttle when you get home and brazil nuts hunny!

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Purple - I have 2 litre jug of water on my desk (which I've almost finished - maybe that explains the loo trips?!), a packet of brazil nuts and a skinny hot choc made with milk - all bases are covered!

How are you doing today? I hope you've been treating yourself to something lovely, you deserve it

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm ok thanks hunny, seems you have your bases covered!

Just booked follow up with Raef on 1st May so not too far away

Am at computer scanning all childhood photo's in to Picasa so I can do mum a photobook for her 60th! What have I started! there are about 1000 pix and they have to be scanned in one by bl00dy one!!

Driving me  

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

1st May will be here in no time, I hope they have some answers for you. Will you cycle again soon do you think?

1000 pics?! Jees - I bet it's driving you  ! You have greater patience than I, but what a wonderful gift - your mum will love it

x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Zuri - my amh is 8 pmol, which is classified as ok but not great. I believe anything under 5 is low....LJ correct me if I'm wrong. BUT considering my amh is supposed to be much better, I got 6 eggs (4 ferts)  4 fewer than your friend!
My understanding is you can check AMH anytime in your cycle BUT I think testing straight after an ivf cycle can give you a misleading result. I had my 1st AMH done soon after a mc 2 years ago and it was 8.5 then (and 8 last September) so I don't think mc effects it. 
My fsh was 7.5, nearly 2 years ago...god knows what it is now, but my clinic thinks the amh is the more important reading. They say your fsh should be under 10, anything over is not considered great, but ladies here show they can still get pg with high fsh.
10 eggs! An amazing results considering those numbers! Can you please find out what protocol and which drugs she took, we would all love to know!

Anna x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Anna

Just asked her for the info and this is her reply (by the way she is at the Lister so I think a few of you Lister girsl will know her from the Lister thread)

"Please tell the girls that I was on the LP, OCP, nafarelin and menopur (225iu) . I had 13 follies at one point, but as you know they got 10 eggs. I am also convinced that the tests mean nothing in me because I ovulate every month (I know because I have pain) and I responded to the stimming drugs almost instantly, felt pain on the day of my first injection. I hope this info helps"

It does give hope to the low AMH and high FSH results - she is convinced though that she had a fluke cycle - I am more of the opinion that low AMH and high'ish FSH doesn't always mean low eggs as she has proved and as Purps has proved recently - there's a bit of hope ladies

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd say this lady's results are totally irrelevant - she clearly has eggs!  

I think Anna is right in that anything less than 5 is considered low end.  But they really know so little that it is hard to tell!!


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

10 eggs with a low AMH that is fab!

Almond and Malini - pleased you both had good holidays.

Yes, Almond today is day 1 and tomorrow I start with the menopur  

Purps - scanning a 1000 photos wow!

Tracey - thanks for the good wishes

Sonia - follies can get bigger than 18.5mm without it being a problem.  I remmeber asking the ultrasound person how big would be over mature. Unfortunately I can't remember exactly what she said but I remember that it was way into the 20s.  Its a reall shame that your clinic will only go to ec with 3 or more follies.

Lucy - good luck with the stims. When is your first scan?

Hi everyone else.

love,
Suzie.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Evening Team PR,

I hope you all had a great Easter weekend and are feeling refreshed. 

Anne - how are you doing over there missus? It's very quiet here without you! I hope you're managing to keep your tum warm whilst discovering Istanbul. Let us know how you're getting on

Saffa - I remember I had follies ranging from 15-22mm on my first round's last scan. I think a follie needs to be about 16mm to have a chance of containing a mature egg and they grow around 2mm a day so I reckon in a couple of days you'll be all cooked fine. 

Tracey - Shirking from home is just the best! What a result. Not long until your hol now, I'm very jealous

Malini - welcome back! Glad you had a good hol 

LW - How exciting to be starting tx again. The apartments sound fab - will the weather be warm then? 

Kazzie - hope you're having fun with your mum and she's pampering you (and you're not getting t'internet withdrawal symptoms)

Purple - how's the scanning going? Are you boss eyed yet?  

Sobroody - Any joy with AF yet?

Zuri - Sounds like you had a very active weekend - I need some of your motivation. Hope you're doing ok and spoiling yourself

Almond - welcome back! Glad you had a good break. More eating than skiing sounds like my kinda break

LJ - Sounds like you have a plan there, I must say I'd find it hard to wait and if there's no reason to then why not? You sound much brighter which is great to see. Are you back at work yet?

Stillgrumps - sounds like you could do with a change of protocol, certainly worked for Purple. There is so much "luck" with all this 2 - I had the same protocol twice and once did "ok" and the next was poor. Good luck with your new clinic

Pam - Wow! You're starting in a couple of weeks! It's so quick, isn't it? I hope this time works out for both of us. I have my first scan tomorrow so I'll let you know - hopefully I will be brimming with follies and setting a good precedent for you to follow.

Suzie - good luck with your stimms tomorrow   

Miranda - that backwards life rocks! I'm in! Hope Bob is on the mend and you're managing to get some kip - some late night posts from you there

Kate - How are you doing lady? Unlucky on the car boot but sounds like you made the most of the day. Has AF turned up yet? Hope you're doing ok

Emak - hope your first day back to work went well

Pixie - you've been quiet today, are you ok? (or just missing Anne?!)

It's my first scan for me tomorrow - eeeek! I'm quite nervous actually. Can't wait to get it over with. Please, please, please let there be some good news   

Love to all

x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lucy, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Sore ovaries sounds promising.  I never felt a single thing when stimming on any of my cycles, probably because there was only one egg in there.  

Yesterday I had decided that I was going to eat as little as possible between now and holiday.  Not doing well, had 2 cream eggs, hot cross bun, 2 creme eggs, 1 mini lindt bunny, couple of squares of Steve's chocolate, half a portion of his chips from the chippy, plus 2 salads!  Then been invited to Steak night at a friends on thursday who makes enormous steaks with chips and a cream and mushroom sauce, on Friday having a work lunch in a nice restaurant then having Mum for Sunday lunch which will be enormous.  I don't think I am going to be any thinner when I go on hols  

Purple, well done on the scanning, I wonder how long it will take you to do them all.

Pixie.  Where are you today?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey- I know what you mean,.....I just had to get another glass of wine tonight....


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Mmmmm... wine


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I was sitting here deciding whether to go on the wii fit or have another creme egg.  Now you have gone and made me want wine as well


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

I've just scoffed half a flake Easter egg but what I really want is WINE! Lovely, lovely red wine (anyone would think I was missing it!)

You did go swimming Tracey so you've done very well on the exercise front, you deserve a treat!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m on white....and watching DH get stressed as Liverpool are losing...


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG! I'm sure I'm probably the last to realise this but was just reading about Menopur and can't believe it's made from post menopausal women's wee!!! Ewwwww!!!! I definitely want wine - how can that be worse than wee?!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Ladyverte and Suzie -    

Tracey - you make me laugh, was that 4 cream eggs in total or did you just post it twice  either way  I am a bit disappointed you only went for a mini bunny 

LV - just seen your post lol it's gross isnt it did I read it was made from nun's urine or did I make that up
x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

No idea almond, but wouldn't surprise me - where else would they get post menopausal women from and get them to pee in a sterile cup?!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Beach, thanks for warning me that Liverpool are losing.  DH is round a friends watching it.  I think I will go to bed before he comes home  

Almond, only the two creme eggs today.  I can't believe I gave it up for 40 days and didn't really miss it and now I have started eating it I can't stop.  I am not even enjoying it that much, it is just there winking at me.

I just googled 'what is menopur made of' and found loads of references to post menopausal women's wee but no references to Nun's wee    I can't imagine how they obtain it.

I really must do something constructive with my evening rather than talking about other people's wee


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

regarding the wee a girl over on another thread I am on was asked iif she wanted to donate her wee after she got her BFP for IVF drugs - obviously it's for menopur and yuck I have injected wee


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey-they just need one goal and then thye'll go through...


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All.


eeeewww weee! I'll try not to think about that tomorrow night!

Thanks Lucy and Almond for the good wishes.

Lucy - I find scans scary too. Good luck for tomorrow  . Please let us know how you get on.

Anyone heard from Anne?

Love,
Suzie.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

I have just googled Menopur and nuns and urine and quite a few references have come up saying it is made from nuns urine or used to be. It hasnt worked on me I still swear like a fishwife 

Tracey - I was the same on hol with choc I didnt even want it in the end but I battled on bravely. now I have to stop and I cant


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I was told there aren't enough nuns left, so it is mostly sourced in China now.  I decided if it worked for me I would credit them but alas they missed their chance and now it is all chemical for me!!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Big thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes.  Loved the graphics Beachy and Anne!!  And the present Pixie  Had a great weekend, although AF turned up on my birthday so that was a bummer     Stopped me sleeping all night and made me sick in the monring due to the pain (obviously nothing to do with the enormous chinese buffet I ate or the wine I drank! 

LW - when do you go to Turkey?  

Kazzie - have fun away  

Lucy - really good luck for tomorrow  

Anne - how are things going over there?    Good luck for Thursday if I dont hear from you before then  

Malini - glad you had a good holiday  

Almond - I heard that too about nun's pee.  the things we do eh?   

Purple -   How are you hon?  Good on you doing that for your mum  

Pam - are they trying before they buy?    Hows the VP going?  

Pixie - you are v quiet?  Hope you are ok  

Ally - you back yet?  

Hi to everyone.  Off now to eat a creme egg - i blame TRACEY!!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Only a quick one from me, just back from the nia in brum, been to see al murray, bloody hilarious im still tittering now  

Lucy - good luck 2moz hunny fingers and toes all crossed for you   

Ali - glad you had a great birthday petal, hope you manage to get a good nights sleep to make up for last nite.

Hello to purps, pixie, nix, fishy, mallini, lightweight, tracey, steph, almond, hazelnut, anne, ally, zuri, pam, kazzie, suzie, juicy, popsi, beachy, saffa, sobroody, lj, stillgrumps, emak and everyone else.

So sorry ladies i gotta go bed im pooped.  Cant remember who asked but yes af in properly now.  Been spotting since friday and finally turned up properly last nite tho was spotting all day yesterday.  So i put my cbdfm on day 1 yesterday, have i done the right thing does anyone know?   Not that it'll prob make any difference with me anyway, i got more chance of winning the lottery   

Nighty nite girls, sleep tight 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Good morning ladies.

I'm back from our little mini holiday - it was really wonderful and we had a perfect time. It's amazing how getting away makes you put IF out of your mind sometimes, I was actually happy for most of the weekend which honestly doesn't happen that often when I'm in London. Like Malini, the resort was full of families, mainly families of 3...... which made me sad everytime I looked at them, I really want 3 kids. Do you think they know how unbelievably blessed they are? Hated coming back to reality  Luckily though, DH had booked another cheap deal last year, so we are off in another 3 weeks to France again.

Purps - I was so so so sad to read about your BFN. I'm so sorry hon, I don't know what to say      You did have 2 blasts transferred, so this must be just a numbers game for you. Are you going to be checked for blood clotting \ immunes and have your uterus checked before you go again?     I know you know how close you were, you probably don't need me to say it again.... I'm already looking forward to your next cycle purps.

Anne     good luck in Turkey xxxx

Almond & Malini - glad to hear you both had lovely holidays.

Suzie & Ladyverte -    

Tracey -what is it with you and those cream eggs? xx

Ali - it's late, but happy birthday hon

Pix - hi, hope your ok?

Kate - glad you had a good time at Al Murray.

I have a call tonight with CCRM in the US - the clinic with the most amazing success rates I've been able to find anywhere on the planet. (There are some others, that only treat tiny numbers of patients that I don't count). You can look them up if you like, CCRM in Colorado. Their success rates are really incredible. BUT, I've heard from people on the US boards that like the argc they cherry pick their patients, which explains their high success rates. I begged them not to book the call with me (and charge me money!) if they won't treat me with my menopausal high FSH and near zero amh, but they said they will. We will see what the actual doctor has to say when I have him on the phone..... one of the girls on the US board said to her, he pushed DE as her only option so hard she was crying hysterically and her FSH was only 18. A bit scared! But what I am hoping to hear from them is what protocol they would use on me... which I will of course post if I get it girls 

The CDC in the US collects success rates from ALL US clinics, but as live birth means "live birth" and then the results are checked, you only have the 2006 data available in Nov 2008. Before that, a lot of clinics publish to the SART website, so you can get more recent data here.

I'd read that amazing stem cell article on the plane on Monday night, I have to say it really blew my mind. I'd been doing lots of reading on stem cells and eggs, and had collected a lot of links as it's been going on for years, but this development in China really goes a big step further. I thought the telegraph article was more complete than the mail article so I thought I'd post that, and the one below too.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/5144823/Stem-cell-breakthrough-could-help-infertile-women.html

http://www.healthnews.com/family-health/womens-health/stem-cells-may-restore-female-fertility-2946.html

What's not clear to me is whether you would need to give FGSCs "before" you had diminished ovarian reserve. I'm with you Pix, please please please let them hurry up and if so can I have 5 kids please!! Honestly, it kept me up half the night... wondering how I can help them!! Do they need funding?? Maybe we could start a PR charity and have women all over the world donate money to them    I know, it's such a long way off.

LOL 
Sam xx

/links


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Sam glad you had a nice break - re the cliic in Colorado I mentioned this clinic a few months back as I spoke to a lady on an expats forum over here who had had treatment at my clinic here which didn't work so went to this clinic in Colorado and it worked first time and I think she had twins, she was mentioning to me that they had an 80% success rate but it cost a lot from what I remember but interesting that you are in talks with them also - wishing you lots of luck

Morning everyone else xx

Malini sorry I kept missing you on ** last night xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all,

So pleased you had a good break Sam. I know what you mean about coming back to reality it is a bump, and a nasty one. I had a little tootle around that Colorado clinic site (I'm from the Rockies in CA, so it would be somewhat convenient for me if I decided to go home) and had to say it seemed amazing. I couldn't find any evidence of work with PR/DOR women, so I will be very interested to hear what you find out. I hope they aren't insenstive or mean to you. Take care.

No worries Zuri, you must have been busy with more exciting distractions. After a week of no internet, I was a junkie last night. How are you this morning?

Almond, hope the prisoners are treating you reasonably well today and your day flies.

Pix, my E2 for my last cycle was the same as yours (I looked it up last night), and I only got that one embryo but it was supposedly a good one. I think your herb programme is helping you balance out your hormone profile, and I really believe you can make a difference with all the work you are doing. It is so frustrating that it doesn't happen more quickly and for me, one month my progesterone is too high and the other readings are okay or it is my E2 and it felt - to me - that they were never going to be okay together at anytime. But they did and I really hope they will for you too.

Suzie & Ladyverte - loads and loads of luck!!!

Tracey -do you wear glasses? If so, you might be able to try my bikini trick. I wear my sunnies without contacts by the pool and can't see the detail of my figure particularly clearly nor anyone else's - everyone looks great and I have to stay buried in my book 

Ali - sorry AF was rotten to you, but so pleased you managed a good b'day all the same.

Kate  - glad you had a laugh and hope that you do win the lottery!!

Morning everyone else:  for purple, nix, fishy, mir, lightweight, steph, hazelnut, anne, ally, pam, kazzie, suzie, juicy, popsi, beachy, saffa, sobroody, lj, stillgrumps, emak and anyone else my brain can't recall at this precise moment. It means you'll pop into mind at some point today and I will say a hello to you then.

Malini xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning ladies

Sam, lovely to have you back, really glad you have a good relaxing break. I know what you mean about coming back to reality though   Can't wait to hear how your call to CCRM went and their views on poor responders. 

Malini - oh I do like your by the pool trick, laughing

Kate - I am the queen of spotting   and yes you treat the proper bleeding as day 1. For me it is usually when the pain starts!

Pix - where are you, hope all ok

Right "back" to work
x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies  

Glad to hear of some nice holidays, hope everyone is feel a little more refreshed after the Easter break.

Malini, I love your bikini trick, the beach world looks much better without my specs and even my hairy legs look smooth from what I can see of them. 

Good luck Suzie and Lucy. Looking forward to hearing your updates       

Ali my big sis  , any more decisions about your next tx? I fly out to Turkey on 6th May, I can't wait. If I get to ET, it might be on my birthday and being a gemini, my sign is twins  

Hello Almond, Kate, Pixie, Sam, Ally, Zuri   (hope you're ok hun), Beachy, Tracey, Pam, LJ, Purple   for you too, Hazelnut, Miranda, Steph, Laura, Anna, Saffa, Kazzie, Fishface, Nix, Juicy, Emak, Stillgrumps, Popsi, Elinor   (hope you're ok too) and everyone else I have missed,     to all of you.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

You are all so sweet for wondering where I was – It made me  

Sorry for being AWOL. I didn’t want to come and post while I have not been feeling great about certain things and drag you all down with me. I had a week with no hope for the future and I even started reading the ‘ moving on – deciding & accepting’  thread which I strongly advice you not to read. I’m feeling a bit more positive today and I managed to sleep OK last night so that’s quite something. 

Tracey/Malini/Lucy/Almond – Your wee/crème egg and wine conversation made me   . Do we really inject ourselves with wee?   How grim is that but I guess if it means getting pregnant I don’t even mind injecting myself with poo – OK this sounds horrid but you know what I mean.  

Sam: I’m glad you had a great time.   I’m very interested to hear what CCRM consultant has got to say for you. I’m prepared to travel anywhere in the world if there is hope.

Miranda: How is the ikkle one hon? Hope he is getting better.

Ally: Hope you are back and had a great time sweetie.  

Ali: I’m glad you had a lovely birthday honey and also happy to hear you liked my present!  

Lucy: Wishing you the best of luck with the treatment.   I hope all that ache mean you have lots of juicy eggs growing in there. 

Suzie: Good luck to you too. 

Lightweight: Not long left before you travel to Turkey now. I love the idea of coming over to your flat for supper – mmm what are you going to cook? 

Zuri: How are things with you? Have you done any more cycling or legs too stiff for even walking now?  

Purps: Hope you are half way there with the pix scanning by now! How are you doing sweetie?  

Kate : Sorry AF arrived honey but that means another shagathon for you this month.   Mine is about to start (hurrah! - not!) as I am on day 9! 

I had a text from Anne yesterday, it sounds like she is having a good time. She said they were  knackered from all the shopping and were watching DVD’s in their room. She was planning on going to the hotel’s Turkish bath after that! Ahhh I could do with scrubbing too!!  

Oh another text came through just now – she is in one of the massive shopping malls I’ve recommended her to go - gawd what have I done!  

Hello and   to everyone else I have missed.

Ps: Where is Nix by the way girls? 

Lots of love.

Pixie xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

HI Pix    so sorry you have been feeling so down but even more sorry you felt you should stay away rathe than bring the thread down, I think we all empathise with eveyones situations and I am sure we all would have been here for you to try and get you back up and positive again - so consider yourself told off and don;t do it again  

I am almost recovered from the bike ride! just about comfortable to sit again 

I hope Anne has taken a large suitcase with her!!



x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much for the beautiful flowers!!!!!!!       

You are such a kind, thoughful and caring woman!

It really wasn't necessary hunny, but me and DH are so appreciative, you just made us come over all emotional!!    (in a good way)

Words cannot really express our gratitude to you and your DH for thinking of us at this time

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!

Love and BIG HUGS

S & G (DH)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Pixie -   - so sorry you've been in a bad place but so pleased you're crawling out.  Never stay away b/c you're worried about bringing others down.  It is so normal and it feels good to share and be positive when you manage it, especially if it makes someone else feel a bit brighter.  This all swings in circles and we'll need each other for different reasons, and it is so unhelpful to have to face all those numbers and results on your own.  We're not doctors, well I'm not, but between us all we can give you hope and inspiration that will make you feel less alone.  (I was too slow to post and Zuri has said it better already).

Sounds like you've already inspired Anne  

Lastly, I think Nix is in London town trying to make her FET happen and in the madness that is being at the A-team clinic I don't imagine she has two seconds to breathe let alone message.

M xx

PS That's my girl LW, w/o my specs the world has less sharp edges!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

regarding Nix well she went back to the UK on the 8th for bloods then her parents were coming back to Paris with her for easter then she was heading back to the UK with them on easter Monday and hoping to have her FET sometime this week! so i assume she's just not had time with parents visits and traveling to get online, I have just sent her a ******** message to see how everything is will report back if i hear back from her

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pix, I think Zuri & Malini have said it! We are here for you hunny!

You made me giggle about Anne   glad she's ok! she's a drug free day today I think!

As for being half way through! obviously my work ethic is slightly different to yours, I've done about a tenth!!   

Hugs to all today! I cannot believe how close I feel to all you ladies and your journeys! Good or bad we are all here for each other!

Tracey can you PM me your addy, so I can at least send you a thank you card!

Off to vets (again) Candy girl needs a blood test which unfortunately she has to be knocked out for!

  forNix and Her FET

Ally where are you?

Sx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

your poor cat Purple.  She's been through the mill.  M x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri, Malini, Purps     Thank you my lovelies. I knew you would all be very supportive but it just didn't feel right to moan when there were other people who needed your support more than I did. Anyway, I'm better now - honestly!  

Purps: Your poor kitty  

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww how Lovely Purps Tracey sending you flowers, who needs 3D friends eh? 

How you doing anyway Purps you are seeming remarkably strong after Saturdays disappointment - how dod you do it? glad you are coping so well though it's the best way to be xxxx

Saw Ally on ** earlier sent her a chat message but then she was off line so I am assuming she is back

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix     who needs more support than you? we all need equal support and we all give support equally - so next time remember we are here xxx I know I was glad of all of your support on Friday and Saturday last week when i had the mini nut case meltdown  I felt bad because Purps was going through so much more but I till felt supported and even from the wonderful Purps too 

x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pixie - everyone here needs more support than me but you were all there for me after my miscarriage.  I really hope you are ok.  It is do hard when the docs obsess over hormone results and encourage you to do the same.  But that is really just a small part of things.  Try to stay positive and remember success stories like my sister - who was several years older than you at the time of her treatment.  

Purple - sorry about yout kitty.   

Sam - glad you had a nice break.

Lucy and Suzie - best of luck!

Good to hear that Anne is ok and that Ally is back.

Sorry for not keeping up well recently - I am still trying to get myself back on track and am trying to focus on work.  It doesn't mean I have forgotten you.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

All of this support talk makes me realise how great a group you are. Flowers from Tracey to Purple being a very fitting icing!  I've been in and out of a few threads (sometimes only lurking) and two sites, and the same troubles always seem to creep in: the belief that some badness is more bad than other bads (aren't I eloquent?) or the concern that someone else might be offended/troubled if my small bad felt like the end of the world to me when whatever they were going through appears to be worse.  The bottom line is that  stubbing your toe can really, really hurt but I am sure it isn't anywhere as awful as chemo but in that moment - ouch it feels like the WORST bad.  If we can acknowledge that how any of us feels at any moment is legit with no colours, shades, varieties than we do what some of my 3D friends/family spectacularly fail at - we validate each other for being where we are no matter where that it is, and that feels great.

Here ends my lecture.  I need to get out more.  M xxx

PS And again my little feeble words have been better said by Zuri and LJ.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple.  You are very welcome.  No need to send a thank you card, I consider myself thanked.
I just wish I could wave a magic wand over all of you girls, flowers were all I could think of to show how much I am feeling for you.

Pix.  As the others have said, you should come here to share when you are feeling down.  Even though we cant' make you feel better, we can empathise.

Malini.  Unfortunately have 20/20 vision.  DH wears glasses thank goodness  

LJ.  Glad you are feeling a bit better.  I find work (even though I hate it) does help you recover from things quicker as you don't have time to dwell too much.

Almond.  Good luck with losing your holiday weight.  Easter is not a good time to stop eating chocs.

Sam.  So glad to hear you had a really nice break and have another planned fairly soon.  Good luck with your call.

Anne.  Pixie tells us you have been doing a bit of shopping - a girl after my own heart.  I hope you enjoyed your Turkish bath.

Nix.  If you are reading.  Good luck for your FET.    

On the subject of Wee, maybe we could start a thread for people to donate wee and save our selves the cost of Menopur. Just inject the neat wee. 

Ahh Malini, that was nice.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini thats a fantastic analogy - and put far better than me  I think we have a tendancy to tiptoe around people at times,  worrying that we shouldn't be moaning because someone else is having a worse time than us at that moment but in this journey I think we all know how f'ing sh!t it is (now thats eloquent  ) so we are all there no matter what is going on for us personally at that moment 
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zuri, I will tell you how I do it! With the help of my lovely PR friends.

Without you ladies I'd be in a heap, like Malini says it's not about comparing hurts it's about being there for ach other and helping each other through. 

You guys are my strength and my inspiration!

Phenomenal Women the lot of you!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

And just to add my two-penneth worth  

Pix and anyone else - please don't stay away when you feel bad. It is great that we can have a laugh on here and be positive, but we are all going through what it is acknowledged by most health professionals in the know to be a life crisis and the truth is that we aren't just here for a laugh, we are here because we are in this horrible situation and really do need support from others. It helps me if someone is able to post when they are down because it makes me feel less alone and understand that my feelings are normal

And Malini has it spot on and has explained it beautifully - there is no hierarchy of pain, whatever any of us is feeling is what we are feeling and there are no wrongs or rights about that

Pix - glad you are feeling better though. You have the wig lady on your back, you are well taken care of  

x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Malini – Very well said as always! 

LJ - 

Zuri - I can see you are getting very angry with me but please don't hit me!!   

Almond - Sneaky reading from work again?  

Tracey - I'm up for doing the Public Relations for donating wee!  

Purps - I couldn't agree more honey.  

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

hehe Pix I could never hit you I just have anger issues   

and another one of these   for good measure 

x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi girls,

I just got back from the Lister and feel a bit mixed. Firstly - I double checked my AMH results and there hasn't been a mix up so that glimmer of hope is gone. The Lister have recently switched from n/ml to pmol and my AMH is 0.5 pmol so it has dropped loads in 6 months 

This was day 5 of stimms and I had 8 follies which is brill, but one has raced off is a whopper at 14mm and the rest are all 5-6mm. The danger is my body puts all the effort in to the runaway follie and the rest fizzle out, which is exactly what happened to me last cycle. I have another scan on Friday so I'm praying those wee fellas carry on growing and don't let the big muscle man steal the show. Maybe this is what happens if you have normal FSH and [email protected] AMH? Follies start growing but then  don't have the eggs to see them through. I just feel history repeating itself and bet I end up with the 1 follie.

Sorry for the me post - it's hard at work. Will catch up properly later with you gorgeous gals.

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry LV   can imagine the worry and frustration of not knowing whats going to happen, I hope the others catch up xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Team PR

Just wanted to pop in and send everyone a big & heartfelt  

These days I don't post as much as I used to but that doesn't mean I don't care about you all. I follow your stories and get upset with every sorrow and cheer no end with every victory and always keep my little fingers crossed that we will all be alright in the end  

I think we all have our dark moments (days or weeks even?) through this f***** IF malarky but the great think is that we always manage to bounce back    Now I understand why someone (who has been through years of painful IF and now has a beautiful baby girl) told me a while ago that this journey is such a rollercoast.... Some of my days can be sad, scary and tearful, some can be really resilient and hopeful, even happy again    

Here's to the amazing group of women we all are   

Lots of love,
Alegria x

ps: Shall we start the wee donation thing then


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ladies - I AM BACK!!!! 

I haven' t had a chance to read through and see what has been happening and I will prob not get a chance until the weekend so just wanted to touch base with you all to let you know how things were.

Well I got AF whilst I was away so my follicle/ cyst or whatever it was on the ultrasound monitor didn't lead to the natural BFP I had hoped for! Nothing happening on fertility monitor this month on day 14 - oh well   Why can't I get it into my thick skull that ovulating at all would be a miracle and that I should not be expecting it to happen every month!!  

Holiday was a mix of good and bad if I am honest and certainly don't want to sound ungrateful as I know how lucky I was to get a holiday at all. 

It rained almost solidly for 11 days and as we were doing the whole beach hut thing it was pretty miserable and as the rain was so hard we couldn't do anything except lie in our tiny hut (size of double bed plus a little extra all round!!) and squabble (which we did pretty much constantly during the rainy periods) I had really hoped that we could stay busy and that the distraction of boat trips etc would stop me thinking about stuff and give me a break from the deep sadness I had been feeling before we left but instead I had MORE time to think think think as it was too stormy to go anywhere or do anything. I set my alarm for 7am each day to see what the weather was like, if it wasn't raining I rushed out to the beach to sunbathe/ cloudbathe until the rain came so I got an hour or so on most days so amazingly do have a suntan!!

I think I put too much pressure on this holiday to be honest, I guess I secretly hoped that it would restore my fertility or get me pregnant or help Ben and I to talk about stuff - none of which happened. I had hoped that at least I would be rested but as there seemed to be a rave happening right outside our hut pretty much every night I didn't really get much sleep!! (I realised how old I was when I was there!! Where has the old raver in me gone!!) Bangkok was a bit of a disappointment too, such a shame as we had really looked forward to it as we have loved it in the past. The demonstrations meant that as the city was on a high state of alert that all shops, restaurants, markets, sights were all closed. We had to hang out at the hotel which was not what we had wanted to to do (not to mention hideously expensive - small water £4.50!!! Teeny tiny burger made for a dolls house £15!!!) so by the end I had pretty much wished the holiday away and was desperate to get home!!

So when we touched down at heathrow yesterday I felt really tearful   as I felt our holiday had been a bit of a waste of time and that we had squandered the opportunites we had to work on our relationship and talk. Today after a good nights sleep I feel a bit better and can see that there were benefits but still feel sad that nothing has really changed and that a suntan doesn't solve everything!! I guess maybe a case of post holiday blues  

I have been keeping a bit in touch via Pix, Purps, Sam and Anne and was very sad to hear some sad news whilst I was away.

LJ - I am so very sorry to hear about your MC. I have never experienced this so it is very hard for me to put into words anything that may comfort you but I know that it must be an incredibly upsetting experience. I hope that you will be able to move on from this quickly, I am sure you will be pregnant again very soon.     

Purps - honey I couldnt believe my ears whilst I was away blasts!! I had such high hopes for you and I am so sorry that you had a BFN, so gutting and such a rollercoaster of emotions. I hope that you will be able to find the positives soon, look how far you have come from your DE speech!! Have you managed to resist the urge to call that consultant and tell them about your fab blasts I am sure you must be feeling very disappointed right now babes but honestly I trully believe it is just a matter of time before you get your BFP!!      

I can also see that Anne is on her way in Turkey - managing to shop her way through this cycle!! 

Anne - what is the news I have everything crossed for your follies darling. Hope you are okay little one      Did I read somewhere ec tomorrow        

I also read Laineys news - am I up to date? - is Lainey having twins afterall? Jesus this pregnancy has more twists than a turkey twizler!!!! What utterley wonderful news!! Lainey honey     I will call you soon once I have caught up with life!!     

Steph - I saw your updated photo - you look utterley gorgeous -so cute in stripes xxxx

Sam - honey glad  you had a good break babes - really lovely - and another to look forward to very soon    What time is your call with US? I will try and call later xxxxx

Must post now or it will never happen - masses of love to all I have missed will work on communicating with you all over coming days!! I have missed you all so much!

Much love 

Ally xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

So sorry not posted all week. I have been spending every spare minute organising myself and training for this bl**dy Manchester 10K. I am not the most natural athlete so it's killing me   I have decided not to even have my FSH tested with my next AF as I want to do this run in my auntie's memory so having a month off the IF rollercoaster.

I just wanted to pop on and wish Anne all the luck in the world for EC tomorrow in Turkey Lurkey. Hope those little eggies are growing well xxxx    

Lightweight - Goodness only another 3 weeks then until you fly out. Good luck chick   

LV  

Hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but i am at work.

Love to you all

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pixie pops and Tracey didn't mean to miss you out my lovelies but felt I had communicated with you a bit whilst I was away so forgot to include you on thread xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Also my sis Becka (BDP) is currently stimming on IVF#2. I haven't even had a chance to catch up with her properly myself but I know that she is very worried as day 7 scan (Tuesday) didn't show much, next scan on Friday so hoping that things are improving by then, ALOT can happen in 4 days, if your reading Becka - hang in there!!. I am hoping she is going to come online for a bit of a group cuddle   so you may see her here later xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

great to have you back Ally, sorry the holiday wasn't what you expected, know what its like to be stuck in tropical storms, we had 14 days in the Maldives and I think it rained for about 10 days solid! 

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Z honey sorry for officially being the moaniest cow on FF - really sorry to see your BFN hon. So disappointed for you.    

LV - I really wish you so so much good luck with this cycle. I know it is hard to stay positive after what happened before but please try   this cycle can be so so different. Everything crossed for you   

Sarah - WELL DONE on doing the 10K - you put me to shame - since I got back to civilization and after a mainly rice and veg diet I have eaten my body weight in baked products!! I doubt I would get far in a 10K run!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

You're not moaning, I'd feel the same, I can understand how you feel putting a lot of hope into a holiday and it not turning out how you wanted, I can very much sympathise with the being stuck in doors and squabbling - its the last thing you needed and can understand how you feel disappointed with it all and let down 

Sorry you didn't get your miracle BFOP either 

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Ally - Oh chuckles, sorry your hols weren't what you were expecting. I was doing ok with the training until last night when I went for a road run (up to now I have just been in the gym on the treadmill) and I was sorely shocked at how difficult compared to the treadmill it was.....4 weeks and counting...agghhh!!!!

Purps - I am so sorry hun  

I will read through and catch up with all of your goings on tonigh xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ally,

Just wanted to say that I find the pressure of holidays and such events quite daunting.  It seems the right thing to do is to have had a perfect time and to be super positive and blah, blah.  Life isn't like that.  My dh and I have just had a holiday in the little Canary Island, La Palma.  We squabbled a little too, I cried sometimes, and IF followed me around more than I would have liked AND we had pretty good weather.  On the one day the clouds came in, I sulked and in retrospect feel pretty silly about expecting everything to go my way.  On the whole, it was a good break and there were plenty of positives but life doesn't stop because you are away somewhere nice and I can relate to what you say about having too much time to think.

So, I hear you and I hope getting back to your everyday life feels good because you have had a break from it.  That's one benefit of a holiday - I am even looking forward to grocery shopping which I hate.

M xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LadyV - Keeping my fingers crossed that all your follies develop    

Ally - sorry you had a pants holiday   V impressed that you still managed to get a tan though! Sounds like some thing I would do! 

Pix - sorry you're feeling low  

Anne - hope things are going well over there

Purple - poor Candy! 

Hello Suri, LJ, LW, Almond, Malini, Swinny, Sam, Steph, Algeria, Tracey, Lucy, Suzie and anyone I've forgotten.

Menapur is pee!!!!! How grim. Last tx I stimmed for 14 days at x6 amps per day...that's a lorra lorra pee!

I am day 3 of 14 of taking norethisterone to bring my awol af on and I feel evil! Its bought me out in spots, made me moody/snappy and super tired! AF should arrive 2 days after taking the last pill so I've worked out my next ivf schedule. Looks like EC may be just before a big 60th party I'm throwing for my Mum so looks like we'll have to buy the food in. But DH has booked himself on a lads activity holiday holiday in July. At which point I'll be 6/7 weeks pg and having my 1st scan (I wish) or I'll be gutted from a 2nd ivf failure (more likely).   Thing is if I ask him not to go he'll resent me, if he goes I'll resent him! 
What to do? If af had arrived we'd have been 4 weeks ahead and it would have been less of an issue.
Anna x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally:    What a fricking nightmare! The bad weather, worse food - I'm so sorry honey. I know you expected a lot from this holiday as you would from any holiday so it's hardly surprising you are all dissapointed.  

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lucy:    So sorry honey.
Are you on the same protocol as last time? Do you think the protocol they are using is causing one follie to grow quicker than the others?

xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

LV -just went back and looked closely at your signature and it seems you had that AMH reading right after a treatment.  There is a lot of literature out there that says (and I know LJ will know more than me) that your AMH declines after a treatment, temporarily.  I have had the racing folly at an IUI and one other did catch up (smaller numbers and lower dosage b/c SIUI so not exactly a good comparable).  The ARGC think the racing folly is b/c the initial E2 reading was too high meaning that your body started to recruit that lead folly at the end of the last cycle - I think this is what the body does to compensate for a lower egg supply. This is why, they say and I know they are far from the gospel, they won't let me cycle when my CD2/3 E2 readings are high and spiking.  I only say all of this b/c it might be useful but I am sorry if I am just making you more worried/anxious.  I really hope a few other follies catch up and they can use cetrotide to stop any LH surge that might scupper things.

Sorry Anna that you are feeling rotten and timings are becoming a mare for you.  If my dh were booking a trip, I'd let it go for now and then when the happy time arrives - he'll know what he wants to do!  I have no doubt.  I recognise that it is easy to write that, but harder to do.  Do you have travel insurance in case he has to cancel at the last minute?

M xx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

sorry to jump in on a "conversation" but I was interested to see the point about the racing follicle....


two questions:

am I right in thinking that, even if one had a RF every cycle, as long as one knew when it ovulated, it would be ok for ttc naturally?

secondly, is it only an issue for IVF stimms as it might cause an early ovulation and waste the whole cycle? is that the main problem with it? 

Anna, xx 

a bit down as I keep reading people in the same situation and hisotry as me writing about how they have minimal hope. :-(


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Annacameron -     
I've been told that women with high fsh run the risk of occasionally ovulating too early (sometimes before the eggie is ready) due to hormone levels being all over the place. I think it can happen during IVF stimms or natural cycle too.


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Girls

Been away a long time as wanted to get my follow up consultation over with before posting again. Went to see horrible man this morning and feel as numb and flat as a pancake now. 

Was told that although all other readings are OK, AMH reading is averaging at about 1ng/ml. Got no idea what the ng/ml means but 1 is an impossibly low number.

Was advised to give up on own egg IVF and think about DE. DE is absolutely fine by me but am REALLY p!ssed off that stupid  of a doctor didn't tell me back in August last year that AMH was a problem - maybe, just maybe I could have done something about it.

Anyway, would really appreciate some advice here. Have another doc who would be happy to refer me outside of Lux to a more experienced clinic in Belgium (Leuvern) but he hasn't seen my readings yet. Can anyone tell me if there is ANYTHING I can do to improve AMH?

FSH is under 6 which ZW seems to think is excellent. LH is around 7. Oestradiol is within ZW range. Prolactin is 12.5

I have read numerous articles now which seem to say that the AMH reading is the most reliable way of telling egg reserve and quantity. With such a low figure the doc said that chances of miscarriage were higher (50%) even if we did get to that stage and also congenital defect risk was increased.

Sooooooooooooo, all sounds pretty hopeless I guess. I don't mind going the DE route at all - I just want a child - but I really would appreciate the thoughts of you lot of experienced loverlees!

OK, as I haven't been on here for a long time (well, a week is a long time on the PR thread!) I have no time to do proper catch ups but have skimmed through a few of the past pages and am really sorry *Purps *  to hear of your BFN. Was really visualing you PG so am gutted for you. Think you are brill to have such a positive attitude - that will see you go a long way hon.

*Lainey* - didn't see any news re your twins. Is all going well?

*Anne* - I recall you were off to Turkey while I was away in Austria so hope all is going well for you.

*LJ* - sorry babes to hear about your miscarriage. It is a hard thing to get over but at least you now know you CAN actually get PG so keep trying!

*Ally*, your post about your holiday sounds soooooo incredibly familiar! I am ALWAYS setting high expectations for holidays/Chrismas/Birthdays etc and am consistently disappointed! Holidays are particularly hard as you really think that a couple of weeks of sun will change your life. When it rains that reduces the chances of that happening to zero - poor you! To be honest, my 4 days skiing over Easter was also supposed to be a life changer when all it did was prove that I cannot ski without 4 vodkas, a double g & t and a hot choc and double baileys inside me! I only discovered that on the last day when I thought "sod it, I am going to have at least one good day!!" And it was fab! What a waste of the the other 3!!! 

*Zuri* - sorry to hear you were not sucessful this time around. You are another amazingly positive woman. Big hugs!  

To all others I send my love and cuddles and hope that you are all ok.   

Will catch up again soon but may move to DE thread if that is my best option. Kate, where are you posting now?

Love WW XXX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Wing Wing - 1 ng/ml is 7.14 pmol/l which actually isn't bad at all! Take a look at these links which are both on the ng/ml scale.

http://www.repromedix.com/pdf/AMHbL17CF181.pdf

http://www.labmed.de/en/uploads/labmed_letters/amh-engl.pdf

See - you are normal according to these. I suspect they are writing you off because of your age one failed cycle which is just insane. Your FSH is fine which is very encouraging. I don't know much about prolactin. I would also dispute the suggestion that AMH can predict egg quality/chromosome normality etc. From what I have read, the only thing is that it can predict numbers but nothing more. I think you can get better advice and frankly I would look elsewhere.

Lucy - sorry about your runaway follie and I hope the others catch up. With your AMH I really do think that is drops temporarily after stims and I have previously posted studies which explain this so I wouldn't worry about it. I am not sure what to advise on the big follie but I hope things work out ok.

Anna - sorry but i don't know the answer to your question.

Ally - wonderful to see you back. I agree with Malini that sometimes there is pressure during a holiday for things to be "perfect" so don't worry. 

Pixie - hope you are feeling better

love to everyone else

/links


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

ladyverte said:


> This was day 5 of stimms and I had 8 follies which is brill, but one has raced off is a whopper at 14mm and the rest are all 5-6mm. The danger is my body puts all the effort in to the runaway follie and the rest fizzle out, which is exactly what happened to me last cycle. I have another scan on Friday so I'm praying those wee fellas carry on growing and don't let the big muscle man steal the show. Maybe this is what happens if you have normal FSH and [email protected] AMH? Follies start growing but then don't have the eggs to see them through. I just feel history repeating itself and bet I end up with the 1 follie.


Malini v interesting re racing follie and would be interested if you or anyone knows the answer to Anna's questions

LV - Just wanted to tell you what happened to me, in case it gives you some hope - after 8 days of stims all but one of my follies were under 10mm. One was over 10mm. They did grow slowly and I got 4 eggs. I don't know the science of it (and am NHS, so unlikely to find out!) but I def don't think it is inevitable that you have the same result as last time. Like you I have normal FSH (though high-ish oestradiol)

Ally - welcome back!!! So sorry your holiday wasn't everything you had hoped for  Like Malini said, I think it is impossible to get away from everything altogether, while you are still in the middle of it. But I hope as you start to get over the jet lag you do feel some of the benefits of having been away. Have really missed you here

WW - if your AMH is in ng then 1 really isnt that bad. Mine is less than 0.5 on that scale (and that was over a year ago) and I got 4 eggs. I think Mir's was less than that and she got pg. Yes it is is an indicator of quantity but I believe the most recent reports say that it is not indicative of quality. Of course, your chances are lower if you get fewer eggs - as it was explained to me, if 1000 people turn up to a race, you are more likely to find a world record holder than if only 10 turn up (not that those numbers are comparable!). But pg is still possible. I am not moving to donor eggs yet. Really, doing a cycle is the only way to know how you will respond. Ah, I see LJ has come on and explained it much better!

LJ - I must keep all those amh links you post! Have you got them handy somewhere?

Rushing as got urgent thing to do  back later
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie as I'm cooking!

Wing - my AMH was lower than yours - nearly half that - and my FSH about the same. Donior, schmonor.

Lucy - I had a runaway follie my first abandoned cycle with AMH/FSH similar. Did you downreg?

Ally - sorry your hols weren't the bliss you wanted. It's so gutting.

Pix - don't you ever disappear again if you're low! That's what we're here for - the good times and the bad.

I know there was more, but I need to get to it before the butter burns...

xxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi ladies

just wanted to pop in an give all you lovely PR girls a big big     , there are some good times on this thread and some bad times but it so supportive .. its simply the best thread on FF thats for sure xxxx

sorry i dont post as much as I should, time is limited at the moment with all our adoption work, but hopefully its our last social worker visit tomorrow before we go to panel .. so may have more time (or may not as started to get the spare bedrooms ready for little one(s) .. if we are approved    )

xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

LJ - You are amazing!  I have no idea what you do for a job but you are clearly a brilliant researcher and harbourer of information - thanks soooo much as you have really helped me here.

Thanks also Mir - very encouraging to see pic of little Bob and know you had low AMH also.

Almond - thanks hon for responding and being so encouraging.

You are wonderful ladies!    

Will be talking whole thing over with DH this eve so will now be a bit more clued up thanks to you!

WW X


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

WW, all is most certainly not lost. please please read LJ's wealth of informative postings on this wretched AMH subject. 

LJ, I think your AMH info should be made a sticky thread. anyone else agree? mods? it crops up so often and the drs know SO little it makes me despair, it really does. 

LJ, reminder of how much you 've  given and helped us all.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Wing Wing - I have another article which I cannot do a link to but which compares AMH at different points in time between women of different racial groups.  The racial group bit isn't really relevant here but other bits are.  The groups (totalling 809 women) were tested at two different times - median age 37.5 and median age 43.3.  The median AMH at the first test was 1.2 ng/ml for white women, 1.0 ng/ml for black women and 1.0 ng/ml for hispanic women - so let's say 1.1 ng/ml overall at visit 1 when the median age is 37.5.  By visit 2 the median age was 43.3 and the median AMH was 0.4 ng/ml for white women, 0.2 ng/ml for black women and 0.3 ng/ml for hispanic women so let us say 0.3 ng/ml overall.  So at 41 with an AMH of 1 ng/ml I think you are doing pretty well!  I like this study because it is one of the few which has looked at AMH in "older" women who are NOT infertility patients and I think it shows that most older women are not going to have high AMH and many of them will probably conceive naturally (not sure if this is an option for you).  If you want a copy of this study then PM me and I'll email it - that applies to anyone else too.  For those who use the pmol/l scale the median AMH at age 37.5 was about 7.854 and at 43.3 was 2.142. and I would reiterate these women were not infertility patients.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Wing Wing - I think you should sack that clinic and that idiot of a doctor. My amh is 8 pmol so very close to yours which although not great is within the normal range and in my clinic's words 'ok' You FSH is fantastic! Mine was 7.5 2 years ago. So I am 4 years younger than you yet your fsh is better and amh similar. I got 6 eggs with my last tx, but I was on the max dose of menapur, x6 amps, if I remember rightly you have never been given a very high dose of stimms have you? 
He's obviously used to dealing with young women who produce 10 - 20 eggs on low levels of stimms and refuses to adapt his treatment to your needs. F**** him and go to that clinic in Belgium! 

Malini - not sure if he's sorted insurance out yet, will get him on the case.

Popsi - good luck with the adoption! 

Anna x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

A very eloquent post from Anna there!!   Well said!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191192.0


----------

